# Fanes AM - Wünsch dir was!



## Lord Helmchen (15. November 2010)

*Schlabbeloui hats los getreten, ich mach mal einen Faden draus.*

Ich wünsch mir:
- 140-150mm Federweg aus mindestens 200mm langem Dämpfer (gern länger)
- Geo maximal bis 150mm Gabel 
- PM Bremsaufnahme mit Inlets gegen tote Gewinde
- PM Aufname für 160mm Scheibe
- optimiert für Luftdämpfer (gern degressiv gegen Hubende)
- steiler Sitzwinkel (74°)
- gerades durchgehendes Sitzrohr ohne Knick
- tiefes Tretlager (330mm oder sowat)
- kein neumodisch (ultra-)flachen Lenkwinkel, ich denk so an 66° und Angleset-tauglich
- Directmount-Umwerfer
- 30.9er / 31,6mm Sitzrohr
- Leitungsführung für Remote-Stützen
- tapered Headtube
- integrierte Leitungsverlegung für Schaltung und Bremse, zumindest im Bereich des Hinterbaus
- verstellbare Ausfallenden mit tauschbaren Inlets
- ISCG 03 Aufnahme 
- neutral im Antritt, dafür leb ich gern mit ein klein wenig Kettenzug

Ach ja, unter 2800g und ihr wärt meine Helden.

Ich habe fertig. *Jetzt seid ihr dran. Wünscht euch was!
*
MfG
Stefan


----------



## Schlabbeloui (15. November 2010)

Oha Stefan...

...da haste was losgetreten...
Bin echt mal gespannt wie die Philosophien aufeinander prallen...das gibt feine Diskussionen :-D

Haut rein Leute...der Jürgen und ich hören zu, filtern den Unfug raus und machen evtl. n geiles bike 
Wäre echt schön, wenn ihr eure Ideen reichlich zur Sprache bringt, viel streiten und so...dann haben wir auch gleich ne kostenlose Markterhebung...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. November 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> - 140-150mm Federweg aus mindestens 200mm langem Dämpfer (gern länger)
> - Geo maximal bis 150mm Gabel
> - PM Bremsaufnahme mit Inlets gegen tote Gewinde
> - PM Aufname für 160mm Scheibe
> ...



liest sich doch schon mal alles sehr gut 

(m)eine kleine Änderung wäre
Geo für bis 160mm Gabeln (erhöht den Kreis der in Frage kommenden Gabeln um ein paar Modelle)

und ergänzend
weitere Elox Farben nicht nur schwarz 
Mountain Goat tauglich
problemlose Kurbel Wahl


wobei ich als Ergänzung zum vorhandenen Touren AM ja eher auf die Fanes Enduro schiele......


----------



## jan84 (15. November 2010)

1,5" durchgehend beim Steuerrohr und der Lenkwinkel dürfte auch 67 oder 68° haben. Kettenstreben max 425mm. Ansonsten das was LordHelmchen geschrieben hat, wobei ich das durchgehende Sitzrohr (max Versenkbarkeit) nochmal unterstreichen möchte . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## berkel (15. November 2010)

Ich kann die Liste vom Lord eigentlich so unterschreiben, hört sich gut an! 

Ein paar Ergänzungen/Kommentare:

- Federweg: nicht mehr als 140mm hinten, vorne 140-150mm

- Tretlager würde ich nicht zu tief machen, ca. <=340mm. Man will damit ja Touren mit 175er Kurbeln fahren (330mm bei 140/150mm FW ist da schon sehr grenzwertig).

- Kettenstrebenlänge verstellbar zwischen 425-440mm

- Lenkwinkel von 66° ist für ein AM ja schon neumodisch flach (gängige AMs haben >=68°). Mit würde es taugen, aber der Mehrheit (?) vielleicht schon zu flach? Ich denke 67° und die Möglichkeit mit AngleSet zu korrigieren würde den richtigen Bereich treffen.


PS:
Wann wird es den Rahmen geben? Ich suche gerade genau sowas und stelle mich auch als Testfahrer zur Verfügung!


----------



## ollo (16. November 2010)

Helmchen, das passt .......die Front sollte schon für max. 160 mm ausgelegt sein und beim Dämpfer, Einbaulänge > 200mm zumindest sollten mind. 60mm Hub anliegen, Angepasster steilerer Sitzwinkel bei Rahmengr. XL, Tretlager auch etwas höher. 
Auch von mir nochmal das unbedingt gerade Sitzrohr (das im Mindesteinsteckbereich etwas Massiver ist, falls eine absenkbare Stütze verbaut wird, da die meisten absenkbaren Stützen für Xl oder XXl Rahmen zu kurz sind und immer Grenzwertig ausgezogen werden) ........  was sonst noch.....Schnittstelle für eine "Kettenführung" (nicht ISCG und auch nicht Tretlagergeklemmt) , Klemmschlitz für den Sattelschnellspanner nach vorne


----------



## MichiP (16. November 2010)

X-12 fand ich damals am LV sehr praktisch.......evtl als Option.


----------



## prallax (16. November 2010)

Ich wünsche mir eine Falschenhalter-Aufnahme im Rahmendreieck, damit man das Rucksackgewicht beim Alpencross niedrig halten kann.


----------



## berkel (16. November 2010)

160er Gabeloption würde ich weglassen. Eine 160er baut 15mm höher als eine 150er (der größere Sag ist nur -3mm) und verändert die Geo mMn zu sehr.
Zudem könnte das auch ein falsches Signal sein, ähnlich wie eine Bikeparkfreigabe beim Fanes Enduro, und das Bike wird dann evtl. als Minifreerider missbraucht. Wenn man weiß was man tut OK, aber eine Freigabe würde ich nicht geben. Wenn jemand unbedingt die größere Steifigkeit einer Lyrik oder 36er Fox braucht kann die Luftversion der Gabeln ja auch runtertraveln.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. November 2010)

prallax schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir eine Falschenhalter-Aufnahme im Rahmendreieck, damit man das Rucksackgewicht beim Alpencross niedrig halten kann.



bevor das aber mit Kompromissen am Fahrwerk/Dämpfer/etc. erkauft wird oder bei den Rahmenrohren zu einer Hydroforming Orgie führt, lieber weglassen !
Auf die 0,7l mehr im Rucksack lasse ich es dann lieber ankommen, denn eine Flasche reicht zumindest mir auf AlpenX Etappen eh nicht  und aus leidvollen Erfahrungen weiß ich, nicht immer und überall kann man problemlos nachfüllen. Seitdem fahre ich auch beim AlpenX nur noch mit Camelbak


----------



## MichiP (16. November 2010)

berkel schrieb:


> 160er Gabeloption würde ich weglassen. Eine 160er baut 15mm höher als eine 150er (der größere Sag ist nur -3mm) und verändert die Geo mMn zu sehr.
> Zudem könnte das auch ein falsches Signal sein, ähnlich wie eine Bikeparkfreigabe beim Fanes Enduro, und das Bike wird dann evtl. als Minifreerider missbraucht. Wenn man weiß was man tut OK, aber eine Freigabe würde ich nicht geben. Wenn jemand unbedingt die größere Steifigkeit einer Lyrik oder 36er Fox braucht kann die Luftversion der Gabeln ja auch runtertraveln.



Seh ich auch so, es sollte klare Grenzen geben zwischen den einzelnen Modellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (16. November 2010)

Ich stimme zu

- 140-150mm Federweg aus mindestens 200mm langem Dämpfer (gern länger)
- Geo maximal bis 150mm Gabel
- PM Bremsaufnahme mit Inlets gegen tote Gewinde
- PM Aufname für 160mm Scheibe
- optimiert für Luftdämpfer (gern degressiv gegen Hubende)
- steiler Sitzwinkel (74°)
- gerades durchgehendes Sitzrohr ohne Knick
- tiefes Tretlager (330mm oder sowat)
- kein neumodisch (ultra-)flachen Lenkwinkel, ich denk so an 66° und Angleset-tauglich
- Directmount-Umwerfer
- 30.9er / 31,6mm Sitzrohr
- Leitungsführung für Remote-Stützen
- tapered Headtube
- integrierte Leitungsverlegung für Schaltung und Bremse, zumindest im Bereich des Hinterbaus
- verstellbare Ausfallenden mit tauschbaren Inlets
- ISCG 03 Aufnahme 
- neutral im Antritt, dafür leb ich gern mit ein klein wenig Kettenzug
-Ach ja, unter 2800g und ihr wärt meine Helden
-X-12 fand ich damals am LV sehr praktisch.......evtl als Option
-Mountain Goat tauglich
-Ich wünsche mir eine Falschenhalter-Aufnahme im Rahmendreieck

füge hinzu:
evtl. Schalt- und Bremzugverlegung durchs Hauptlager. Sollten sich die Kabel nicht bewegen, längen!


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. November 2010)

Wenn wir schon bei wünsch dir was sind:
Bei der Konstruktion eventuell das Tretlager und Hinterbau so planen, daß es nicht mehr allzu schwierig ist, auch noch die PINION Aufhängung unterzubringen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. November 2010)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei wünsch dir was sind:
> Bei der Konstruktion eventuell das Tretlager und Hinterbau so planen, daß es nicht mehr allzu schwierig ist, auch noch die PINION Aufhängung unterzubringen.



wie soll das gehen ?
das Pinion Getriebe verlangt nach einer eigenen und nicht wirklich kleinen Aufnahme, die Rahmenseitig dann keinen wirklichen Platz für ein normales Tretlagergehäuse läst. Und das dann reinschrauben ?
nö das wäre IMHO eine Bastellösung für beide Geschichten
Dann lieber gleich einen eigenen Rahmen für das Getriebe. Aber erst müssen die das Getriebe ja mal fertig, serienreif und auch noch bezahlbar bekommen....


----------



## checkb (17. November 2010)

> Ach ja, unter 2800g und ihr wärt meine Helden



Unterschreibe ich so, aber mit Dämpfer.  

Was hier definitiv fehlt: Bierflaschenöffner wie bei Santa Cruz, muss ich beim Gipfelbier nicht immer erst den Leatherman rauskramen.  

Bitte die Geo für 150 - 160er Gabel auslegen. Im Trail bei Speed macht ne steife 36er mit 160mm mehr Laune als ne Schlabberrevelation mit 150mm. 

Liefertermin: Juni 2011

checkb


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. November 2010)

Richtig - Klemmschlitz der Sattelstütze sollte definitiv nach vorn (wo weniger Dreck den Weg hinfindet).

MfG
Stefan


----------



## checkb (17. November 2010)

Ich habe heute noch ein wenig gegrübelt: Reifenfreiheit hinten für 2,4

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlabbeloui (18. November 2010)

Moin Leutz!

Danke schonmal für die reichliche Rückmeldung...da wird einiges mit einfließen!

Zum Thema Gabel:
Die Zeichnungen werden auf einer 150mm-Gabel beruhen. Das ist einfach die Gabel, die da rein gehört. Wenn einer Spaß dran hat, dann ist ne 160er natürlich auch ne Option. Dadurch wäre das Tretlager ~5mm höher und der Lenkwinkel n knappes halbes Grad Flacher.
330mm fürs Tretlager sind arg tief...das werden bestimmt ein paar Millimeter mehr...

Thema Flaschenhalter:
So'n Flaschenhalter ist schon was faszinierendes, ich musste für einen Kunden das ganze Federungskonzept übern Haufen schmeißen, weil kein Flaschenhalter in den Rahmen passt (bei einem All Mountain)...
Wie wichtig ist euch so'n Ding? Hängt da wirklich jemandes Herz dran?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. November 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Moin Leutz!
> 
> Danke schonmal für die reichliche Rückmeldung...da wird einiges mit einfließen!
> 
> ...



Tretlager: ...da hab ich wohl zu viel von meinem Enduro transportiert 
FlaHalter: ...NEIN, bei artgerechter Haltung hält da eh keine Flasche  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. November 2010)

wg. Flaschenhalter: ich habe nur am Winter/Trainins/Spaß AM Hardtail einen dran und das auch nur weil ich damit bei Zeitmangel schnell mal nur eine kurze Runde drehe (~1-1,5h). Da reicht mir eine Flasche aus aber zu 99,8% fahre ich mit (Trink) Rucksack, der klappert wenigstens auch nicht.
Bei einem AM finde ich die Funktion des Rahmens/Fahrwerks jedenfalls wichtiger als einen Flaschenhalter. Wenn am Schluss einer reinpasst ist gut, wenn nicht auch egal
Ich glaube die Flaschenhalter Geschichte wird hauptsächlich von den Mag's völlig überbewertet, es soll Hersteller geben die extra für gute Testberichte einen FH eingeplant haben 
und wie Stefan schon schrieb, bei artgerechter Haltung ist mit Flasche eh nix zu wollen


----------



## playbike (18. November 2010)

Flaschenhalter ist für Kurze Runden schön aber nicht zwingend notwendig.


----------



## berkel (18. November 2010)

Beim Thema Flaschenhalter entstehen immer seltsame Diskussionen. Fakt ist, ein Flaschenhalter kann schon nützlich sein. Das Argument, die Flasche würde darin eh nicht halten, ist Unsinn. Bei einem guten Flaschenhalter fliegt die Flasche nicht raus (wir reden hier ja nicht von 4m Drops und Steinfelder @ v-max). Auch das Trinkrucksack Argument zählt nicht, mit Trinkflasche hat man dann eben rd. 1kg weniger auf dem Rücken.
Für die kurze 1-1,5h Hausrunde nehme ich überhaupt kein Wasser mehr mit, einfach vorher (und nacher) genug trinken.

Wenn sich ein Flaschenhalter nur mit massiven Kompromissen platzieren lässt, oder sich gar nicht mit dem geplanten Federungskonzept verträgt, würde ich ihn weglassen (ich nehme mal an, dass das Fanes AM das Grunddesign vom Enduro erhalten soll?). Wer sich damit nicht anfreunden kann, für den gibt es ja noch andere Bikes am Markt.


----------



## Jimmy (18. November 2010)

berkel schrieb:


> Wenn sich ein Flaschenhalter nur mit massiven Kompromissen platzieren lässt, oder sich gar nicht mit dem geplanten Federungskonzept verträgt, würde ich ihn weglassen (ich nehme mal an, dass das Fanes AM das Grunddesign vom Enduro erhalten soll?). Wer sich damit nicht anfreunden kann, für den gibt es ja noch andere Bikes am Markt.





Ich denke ihr müsst auch wissen wen ihr erreichen wollt mit dem AM? 
Bisherige "Alutech-Kundschaft" bzw. Biker die in den Gefilden für die Alutech Bikes baut zuhause sind (die werden größtenteils verzichten können) oder wollt ihr die Kundengruppe ausweiten, bspw. auf Marathon/ Tourenfahrer der breiten Masse? Da wird der Flaschenhalter immer wichtiger, die werden sich hier aber auch kaum blicken lassen. 

Deshalb fand ich JÜs ersten Ansatz, diesen Thread außerhalb des Herstellerforums zu posten, auch intelligent.


----------



## Schlabbeloui (18. November 2010)

@Jimmy:
Klar wollen wir auch neue Kunden erreichen, aber wir richten uns bei der Entwicklung in erster Linie an den Wünschen der "Alutech-Kundschaft". Die Sache mit dem Flaschenhalter hat mich persönlich auch einfach mal interessiert. Für die meisten Produktmanager ist das ein "must have"...aber ich bin schon lange der Meinung, dass das total überbewertet wird. Deswegen wollte ich mal ein paar Stimmen dazu hören...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## iRider (18. November 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> 330mm fürs Tretlager sind arg tief...das werden bestimmt ein paar Millimeter mehr...



Für ein 130-150 mm Fahrwerk ist das genau richtig!   Die guten DH-Bikes sind momentan bei 345-370 mm mit 200-230 mm Federweg. Schau Dir mal die Geo vom Banshee Spitfire an. In der flachen Einstellung sieht das nach viel Spass aus! Flach, lang, tief!   Leider hat der Rahmen nur 127 mm Federweg.


----------



## berkel (18. November 2010)

iRider schrieb:


> Für ein 130-150 mm Fahrwerk ist das genau richtig!   Die guten DH-Bikes sind momentan bei 345-370 mm mit 200-230 mm Federweg. Schau Dir mal die Geo vom Banshee Spitfire an. In der flachen Einstellung sieht das nach viel Spass aus! Flach, lang, tief!   Leider hat der Rahmen nur 127 mm Federweg.


Fährst du ein Bike mit so tiefem Tretlager? DH Bikes sind auch eine andere Sache, 1. fährt man da 165mm Kurbeln und 2. muss man bergab nicht überall treten (insbesondere DH Pros). Fährt man einen verblockten Anstieg anstieg hoch, mit 175mm Kurbeln, sieht die Sache anders aus. Für Pumptracks ist das sicher geil.

Das Spitfire ist momentan mein Favorit. Und gerade bei der Tretlagerhöhe von 330mm (bei 127mm hinten -> Sag) bin ich mir etwas unsicher. Bei den Erfahrungsberichten ließt man auch hin und wieder von "pedal strikes".

Ich hatte deswegen auch mal beim Grinsekater nachgefragt der sich ein Speci SX (nicht Trail) aufgebaut hat. Tretlagerhöhe müsste ca. 320mm sein bei nur 100mm hinten und 140mm vorne. Vom Fahrverhalten findet er es super, aber bei Alpentouren hatte er z.B. gegenüber seinen Mitfahrern massiv Probleme bei ausgewaschenen Trampelpfaden wo man dann mit den Pedalen auf dem Rand aufsetzt und schieben muss.
Bei meinem 301 mit RS Pike (BB ca. 343mm bei 130/140mm FW) hatte ich auch hin und wieder mal Pedalaufsetzer bei stark verwurzelten Wegen, aber das war noch ok und bei angepasster Fahrweise vermeidbar.

Von daher würde ich sagen: Tretlager so tief wie möglich, aber so hoch wie nötig. Sprich: knapp 340mm bzw. etwas unter Radachse.

Trail/AM Bikes mit für mich interessanter Geo (lang, flach, tief) und Konzept sind neben dem Spitfire noch das Speci Stumpjumper Evo (Kettenstreben etwas kurz) und das Whyte 146 (Optik, hm?), beide haben ein 338mm Tretlager bei 145/150mm Federweg. Daneben sind noch das Corsair Marque (Kettenumlenkung ) und das Last Herb AM (schwer) interessant. Irgendwas ist immer .


----------



## iRider (18. November 2010)

berkel schrieb:


> Fährst du ein Bike mit so tiefem Tretlager?



Uzzi VPX mit Slacker-Ausfallenden (355 mm) und Tazer VP FRO mit 120 mm Gabel (325 mm). Beide mit 175 mm Kurbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (19. November 2010)

> Die Zeichnungen werden auf einer 150mm-Gabel beruhen. Das ist einfach die Gabel, die da rein gehört. Wenn einer Spaß dran hat, dann ist ne 160er natürlich auch ne Option



Wenn's kein Stress mit Jü gibt, mir recht. Wird sicher ne Menge Tourenfotos im nächten Jahr im Alutech Forum geben. 

Freu mich schon riesig auf die ersten Bilder. Bei dem Schei55wettter sollte ja auch ordentlich Zeit zum berechnen und tüffteln bleiben.

checkb


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. November 2010)

Also wenn man sich anschaut wie die Falschenhalterdiskussion zum gleichen Zeitpunkt bei LV  eskaliert ist, und wie ruhig das hier von statten geht, scheint das Thema hier nicht so wichtig zu sein. Lieber der Kinematik den Vorrang geben.
Ich persönlich fühl mich ohne Rucksack sogar schon unwohl und so eine 3L Camelbak oder Deuter Blase geht ja fast schon als Rückenprotektor durch. 


Ich schließe mich Helmchen an, den Klemmschlitz am Sattelrohr nach vorne und erhöhe um "keine Zuganschläge vorne am Unterrohr", die stehen unter Steinbeschuß.



> Bei dem Schei55wettter sollte ja auch ordentlich Zeit zum berechnen und tüffteln bleiben.



Nix da, schweißen des Enduro ist wichtiger.


----------



## berkel (19. November 2010)

Eine tolle Gabel für das AM könnte die BOS Deville sein. Die gibt es jetzt auch als 140er Version und mit dem auf 800 EUR gesenkten Preis auch noch bezahlbar. @froride hat dazu einen Fahrbericht im Revelation Thread gepostet (ab Beitrag #454).


----------



## Schlabbeloui (19. November 2010)

Die Sache mit dem Schlitz ist keine einfache...war sie noch nie 

Und zwar:
Wenn der Klemmschlitz am Sattelrohr nach vorne so muss die Schweißnaht Sattelroht/Oberrohr schon ~50mm von der Oberkante Oberrohr entfernt sein. Wenns viel weniger ist, dann gibts fiese Spannungen in der Schweißtnaht. Jetzt kommt aber das Problem des DIN-Tests...da wird bei der "vertikalen Prüfung" das Sattelrohr nur 75mm eingeschoben und belastet. D.h. es geht nicht bis unterhalb der Schweißnaht und macht gerne "knack"...

Es gibt schon einige, die den Klemmschlitz vorne haben. Das bereitet aber auch einigen unnötige Probleme...

Lösung:
Eine Idee, um das Problem zu lösen sind zwei flache Bleche als Gusset. Das kann der Schlitz in der Mitte weiter runter laufen. Sieht aber bescheiden aus.

Löung 2: Den Klemmschlitz zur Seite versetzen. Klingt komisch...ist aber so-weit keine schlechte Lösung.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Hufi (19. November 2010)

Na dann die einfachste Sache machen und den Schlitz seitlich fräsen. Dann habt Ihr wieder ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Und so schlimm siehts nicht aus. 
Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen...


----------



## ollo (19. November 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> .........
> 
> Löung 2: Den Klemmschlitz zur Seite versetzen. Klingt komisch...ist aber so-weit keine schlechte Lösung.
> 
> ...




so sind die Klemmschlitze an den Rädern die hier im Schuppen rumlungern schon seit Ewigkeiten (zwei seitliche Schlitze) ,.....weder Schwierigkeiten noch ein Knack ist bisher zu vernehmen....... das Alleinstellungsmerkmal  gibt es somit irgendwie nicht... ist ja auch nicht tragisch, Hauptsache der Schmoder findet nicht so leicht den Weg ins Sattelrohr  

Die Zughalter oben auf dem am Unterrohr, würde ich auch beim Fanes Enduro schöner finden (schön durch die obere Dämpferaufnahme geführt, spart auch noch einen Haltepunkt) , .........der checker würde jetzt noch sagen" lässt sich so auch besser tragen" 



@Moonboot,

Alutechfahrer sind da irgendwie Entspannter habe ich das Gefühl .......hatte auch schon eine Cola und Popcorn Diskusion befürchtet, die am Ende ein Ergebnis gegen Null hat 


@Bjoern,

ich steh auch drauf, nicht nur das es besser Aussieht, sondern der Erfinder des Bikehiking hat ja auch schon Nicolai davon überzeugt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. November 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> der checker würde jetzt noch sagen" lässt sich so auch besser tragen"



womit er ja nicht ganz unrecht hat, zumindest wenn's mal grade keinen Lift oder Shuttle gibt und die Piste mit xx% Steigung in die luftigen Höhen geht


----------



## Schlabbeloui (19. November 2010)

Die Zugführung beim Enduro wird grad im Moment entsprechend geändert...mit Laptop aufm Schoß und Spongebob im Hintergrund


----------



## checkb (19. November 2010)

Es macht mir Angst wie viele Leute die ich schon mal getroffen habe hier aktiv sind.  

Nach dem Motto: Wir treiben die Sau durch's Dorf 2011. 


@Berkel:

Holst du dir die Deville für's Fanes AM? Ollo hat mich auch schon angequatscht. 

@Ollo

Züge für die Liftstütze auf dem Oberrohr würde ich heute so nicht mehr nehmen, da der Schweiss immer in den Halter kleben bleibt und es inzwischen intelligentere Lösungen gibt. Bitte kein Monsterloch wie bei Liteville, da gibt es bessere Möglichkeiten am Oberrohr. Man sollte auch beachten, das die Stützen entweder von hinten oder seitlich angelenkt werden. 

Was ich noch interessant finden würde Führung für die Kette ala Bionicon um das Kettenschlagen zu vermeiden. Ist für den Schweisser praktisch kein Aufwand und ein traumhaft simple Lösung. ...hier der Link

Traumhafte Diskussion hier, ohne Arroganz und Schlaumeierei. 

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (19. November 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Holst du dir die Deville für's Fanes AM? Ollo hat mich auch schon angequatscht.


Die 140er Deville steht jetzt auf jeden Fall ganz oben auf der Liste. Das Problem ist der Rahmen. Meinen alten weiter fahren und auf das Fanes AM warten (wenn es denn so wird wie ich hoffe), oder für den Übergang (oder auch länger) einen anderen meiner Kandidaten?


----------



## checkb (19. November 2010)

Ich werde mir die Fanes AM beim Lagofestival ankieken und hoffe der Jü mach ne Schweissaktion wie beim Enduro. Sollte dann wohl mit Juni klappen wenn die Hochtragesaison wieder anfängt.

checkb


----------



## ollo (19. November 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Es macht mir Angst wie viele Leute die ich schon mal getroffen habe hier aktiv sind.
> 
> .............
> 
> ...




pssst .....wird aber die 160 er auch wenn sie nur 34er Rohre hat, bei dem Kurs, ist ja fast wie geschenkt......

....ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen das Du schwitzt ......da hilft wohl nur ein Boris Becker Gedächtnis Frotee Stirnschweißband 

ich würde die Halter für eine Variostütze auch nicht oben drauf  machen.....sondern so lange wie möglich unter dem Oberrohr lang und dann zur Seite raus.....die restlichen Leitungen kann man  oben durch das Gusset am Steuerrohr (falls das AM eins hat, für das Enduro die Eleganteste Lösung, gegen Leitungssalat)  legen und dann sauber oben auf dem Unterrohr weiterführen


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. November 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Die Zugführung beim Enduro wird grad im Moment entsprechend geändert...mit Laptop aufm Schoß und Spongebob im Hintergrund



Mal ganz unter uns Gebetsschwestern, schön das du dich hier äußerst und vieles erklärst bzw. auch Sachen aufnimmst. Gute Arbeit, in den letzten Wochen!


----------



## Schlabbeloui (19. November 2010)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Mal ganz unter uns Gebetsschwestern, schön das du dich hier äußerst und vieles erklärst bzw. auch Sachen aufnimmst. Gute Arbeit, in den letzten Wochen!



Merci! Das geht runner wie Öl...es macht auch echt Spaß mit dem Jürgen zu arbeiten. Und im Alutech-Forum gehts zum Glück zivilisiert zur Sache, da bringt der Austausch richtig Laune 

...die Zugführung ist übrigens fertig...schön auf dem Unterrohr und Zuganschläge für Teleskopstützen sind jez auch dran (am Oberrohr)

MfG
Stefan


----------



## S.Jay (20. November 2010)

klingt ja alles schon sehr gut, was hier so geschrieben wird.
Nur Helmchen, was sind denn "inlets gegen tote Gewinde"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (20. November 2010)

Keine direkt in die Aufnahme gedrehte Gewinde

inlets, helicoil usw.


----------



## Matthias247 (20. November 2010)

So sieht das z.B. bei Turner aus:


----------



## S.Jay (20. November 2010)

danke schonmal hab mir auch schon sowas gedacht.
Bis dann gut Nacht


----------



## ollo (20. November 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> ...die Zugführung ist übrigens fertig...schön auf dem Unterrohr und Zuganschläge für Teleskopstützen sind jez auch dran (am Oberrohr)
> 
> ...



...läckar, da bin ich schon auf Bilder gespannt ...........räusper...auch für das Enduro/Freeride Fanes ???


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. November 2010)

Klar, auch beim Enduro.


----------



## berkel (20. November 2010)

Ich finde die Gewindeinserts wie oben gezeigt allerdings auch nicht optimal, da entstehen hohe punktuelle Druckspitzen (Rissgefahr). Der Steg an der Auflagefläche ist schon sehr dünn. Da finde ich Helicoil Einsätze geeigneter (wenn dafür genug Platz bleibt).


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. November 2010)

Es macht echt Spaß den Thread hier zu verfolgen und wenn ich nicht anders vergeben wär, wäre das Fanes mein nächstes Bike Es ist einfach klasse und ich freue mich schon auf die ganzen Bilder, die dann entstehen, so wie es checkb schon geschrieben hat. Scheinen sich ja schon einige für ein Fanes entschieden zu haben Jürgen ist schon ein Unikat und meine Alutechgewächse werden immer einen Stammplatz im Keller haben Also allen vielen Spaß mit dem Bike
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. November 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Was ich noch interessant finden würde Führung für die Kette ala Bionicon um das Kettenschlagen zu vermeiden. Ist für den Schweisser praktisch kein Aufwand und ein traumhaft simple Lösung. ...hier der Link



Wenn ich mir das Fanes so anschaue müßte das Teilchen doch jetzt schon passen, oder irre ich mich? Durchgängig unter der Kettenstrebe verlegte Zughülle. Das wäre doch prima so ein leichtes und einfaches Ding dranzubinden. Braucht man nur noch einen stabilen Kabelbinder.

http://www.bionicon.com/ac/c-guide


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. November 2010)

Ach ja, ich wünsch mir wegnistens teilweise innenverlegte Züge.
So wenn z.B. die Schaltwerkführung in der Druckstrebe bzw. Kettenstrebe verschwinden würde, das wär geil.

Ich find die Schaltzugverlegung durch die Druckstrebe schon bei meiner Wildsau so schön clean, bei der nächsten werd ich mir das sogar für die Bremse machen lassen 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. November 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Moin Leutz!
> 
> Danke schonmal für die reichliche Rückmeldung...da wird einiges mit einfließen!
> 
> ...


Ich schmeiß mal nen Luxus argument für den Flaschenhalter in den Raum   Da es ja nun Winter wird und einige sich trozdem nich vom biken am "Nachmittag " abhalten .....WO zum Henker bringe ich dann DEN Akku an ?!?http://www.lupine.de/web/content/de/produkte/helmlampen/betty/14/images/Betty-14-2.jpg



Zum Thema Reifen breite:  2,4 zoll sollten es im jeden fall sein mit genügend platz  Vielleicht gibt ja noch welche hier die unbedingt nochn 2,5er Schluffen anbringen wollen (Ich net )

Zum Thema Schlitz im Sattelrohr .Bei meinen Plastebomber is noch eine Hülse aus Kunstoff drin wenn man die Sattelstütze  klemmt .Vielleicht wäre das ja ne option um den Dreck ausm Sattelrohr zu halten 

Zum Thema Züge und Leitungen : Am Hinterbau gerne innen . Ansonsten nachmöglichkeit ,die Leitungen für die Schaltzüge  durchgängig.Denn bei Wetter derzeit danken es die Züge 

Umwerfer Vorne PM  möglich  
Zum Thema  Protection Unterrohr: Ne möglichkeit zu schaffen z.b ne Carbonplatte oder nen jut anklemmbaren Gummischutz zu schaffen Vllt Auch am ENDURO 


Kefü Wünschenswert

Logischerweise Zuganschläge fürne Remote Variostütze

Bremsen : Die Lösung Von Tuner sieht gar nich übel aus Weil dann können sich Vielschrauber und  Jungs mit zu viel Schmakes sich, durch austausch der inserts , gerne austoben .

Soar Senfmodus aus 

Lg Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (20. November 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich wünsch mir wegnistens teilweise innenverlegte Züge.
> So wenn z.B. die Schaltwerkführung in der Druckstrebe bzw. Kettenstrebe verschwinden würde, das wär geil.
> 
> Ich find die Schaltzugverlegung durch die Druckstrebe schon bei meiner Wildsau so schön clean, bei der nächsten werd ich mir das sogar für die Bremse machen lassen
> ...




oder halt durch die Kettenstrebe.....vom Unterrohr übers Tretlager unten in die Strebe rein und beim Horst wieder raus......die Kefü von Bionicon sieht irgendwie so " Laprig"  befestigt aus, mußt man eigentlich die Kette aufmachen um sie durch die Führung zu ziehen ??? 
Da wäre ein nach oben zu öffnendes Röhrchen schöner......ich glaub ich mach mal ne Zeichnung, auch zur schöneren Befestigung am Rahmen ....   oder der Jü gräbt mal seine Angestaubte Kefü Idee wieder aus


----------



## der-gute (20. November 2010)

Ein maxxis 2.5 muss gehen!


----------



## berkel (20. November 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ein maxxis 2.5 muss gehen!


Dir reicht eine Reifenfreiheit für einen 2.25er Schwalbe?  Ich bin für Schwalbe/Maxxis 2.4.


----------



## der-gute (20. November 2010)

Das Schwalbe kein Maß kennt, ist allseits bekannt!

Wobei die neuen 2.4er von Maxxis (ardent, advantage) auch um einiges voluminöser sind, als z.B. ein minion 2.35


----------



## checkb (20. November 2010)

Reifenfreiheit sollte sich an Schwalbes Wundermasse orientieren. Alles andere passt dann ganz sicher.


----------



## berkel (20. November 2010)

@der-gute
Ja, eben. Die alten Maxxis Modelle in den 2.35/2.5 Breiten fallen sehr schmal aus, die neuen in 2.4 fallen ähnlich wie Schwalbe aus. Wobei mir die 2.5er eigentlich gut gefallen weil sie ausreichend breit sind und nicht so hoch bauen.


----------



## Piefke (20. November 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das Schwalbe kein Maß kennt, ist allseits bekannt!


Schwalbe kennt schon Maße, nur Maxxis ist etwas unterdimensioniert.


----------



## der-gute (20. November 2010)

Man kann alles ein bisschen patriotisch sehen ;-)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. November 2010)

Wenn ein 2.5er Highroller / Minion passt bin ich glücklich, mehr Reifen braucht kein Mensch. Wahrscheinlich würd ich auf so ein AM eh 2.35er Highroller / Minion Kombo drauf werfen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (21. November 2010)

grade eben hab ich den 2.4er Ardent hinten auf mein AM montiert
vorne is ein Highroller 2.5 1ply drauf

so stell ich mir das vor

mit Trekkerreifen muss ich nicht mehr fahren...


----------



## Schlabbeloui (22. November 2010)

Also für 2.4er Schwalbe wird genug Platz sein...da geht bestimmt auch n 2.5er Maxxis.

...wahrscheinlich wird das Yoke 1:1 von Enduro übernommen (is eh recht leicht), von daher ist das mit der Reifenfreiheit kein Thema. Und bevor jetzt einer meckert: Platz für ne zweifach-Kurbel wird trotzdem sein 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## der-gute (22. November 2010)

am Enduro is doch auch Platz für ne 2fach Kurbel

oder?


----------



## Schlabbeloui (22. November 2010)

XX geht bis zur Kombination 28/42 (X0 hat glaube ich den gleichen Bauraum)

Shimano kommt auf die Kurbel an, da gibts diverse Kombinationen. Laut Specs gehts bei XTR bis 28/40 (FC-M985) oder bis 26/38 (FC-M980).

Bei den großen Ritzeln sind nur ca 3mm Luft (nach Specs)...ausprobiert habe ich das ganze noch nicht, aber in der Praxis sind meist ~3mm mehr Platz (keine Ahnung warum, war aber bisher immer so...wahrscheinlich sind in den Specs schon Reserven eingerechnet).

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## der-gute (22. November 2010)

Wird Zeit, das das Fanes Ed kommt


----------



## Schlabbeloui (22. November 2010)

jepp...bin auch schon heiß auf mein persönliches Exemplar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (23. November 2010)

Wie, du hast dir nicht schon einen Proto geangelt?! Kann man schon ungefähr sagen, wann die Rahmen fertig sind? Ist ja nur noch dunkel und kalt in den nächsten Tagen, da müßte der Jü doch froh sein um Licht und Wärme des Schweißgerätes.

Mist, die IBC Klassenfahrt hat schon ein Fanes...


----------



## Schlabbeloui (23. November 2010)

leider nicht...sooo viele Protos werden ja auch nicht gebaut, die kosten ja auch das zigfache von einem Serienrahmen...

Derzeit sind die ganzen CNC-Teile noch in der Mache...aber ich hoffe doch das zu Weihnachten die ersten Fanes unterm Baum stehen und die großen Kinder mit noch größeren Augen sehnsüchtig auf die Bescherung warten


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. November 2010)

Ok, du wartest und hoffst also auch noch, Dezember wäre super. Wenn du es dann hast und enttäsucht bist, weil es sich doof fährt, sagst du doch bescheid, oder!?


----------



## 7 Zwerge (23. November 2010)

Ey Stefan,

Du bist doch über Weihnachten bestimmt wieder in der Heimat (Stichwort Schrille Nacht) --> bringst Du mal so ein Fanes mit?

Gruß an Deine Frau und meine Kinder 

BTW: Am 3.12. Bier trinken bei mir


----------



## Jimmy (23. November 2010)

Hallo,

kleiner bei den Kettenblättern an der Kurbel geht auch? Bspw 22/36?

Und zu den bei FB gepostet Bildern der Zugführung: Gehen die Schaltwerkszüge dann direkt an den Kettenblättern der Kurbel lang?


----------



## berkel (23. November 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kleiner bei den Kettenblättern an der Kurbel geht auch? Bspw 22/36?


22/36 wird sicher gehen, Probleme kann es bei den neuen 2-fach Kurbeln geben, weil das große KB gegenüber einer 3-fach näher zum Rahmen kommt. Die Zähne eines großen KB 40/42 liegen gerade da wo das Kettenstreben Yoke breit ist.


----------



## der-gute (23. November 2010)

super, dann kann ich meine Fanes Probefahrt Anfang Dezember vergessen...

sas find ich weniger toll

Bistensee liegt ja so zentral, das macht dann gleich eine kostenintensive Weltreise zum Testen...


----------



## ollo (23. November 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> super, dann kann ich meine Fanes Probefahrt Anfang Dezember vergessen...
> 
> sas find ich weniger toll
> 
> Bistensee liegt ja so zentral, das macht dann gleich eine kostenintensive Weltreise zum Testen...




dafür hast Du es nicht so weit nach Wiggensbach ......ja mal verliert man und mal gewinnen die anderen


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2010)

Wenn man sich schon was wünschen kann:

-Warum den Schlitz im Sattelrohr nich nach vorne?
Weniger Dreck, Hebel vom Spanner zeigt nach hinten, Strahlschraube übernimmt die Zugspannungen....


----------



## MichiP (24. November 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich schon was wünschen kann:
> 
> -Warum den Schlitz im Sattelrohr nich nach vorne?
> Weniger Dreck, Hebel vom Spanner zeigt nach hinten, Strahlschraube übernimmt die Zugspannungen....



*hüstel*

wünsch Dir was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2010)

ohhhhhhhhhhhh?
Nicht gelesen.

jetzt weiß ich aber, warum an meinem Bike die Sattelstütze 90mm drin sein muss.
Es kommt ja auch nicht aus D, daher auch keine DIN- Norm.

Ich hatte in den letzten 11 Jahren keinerlei Probleme damit.


----------



## Thomas (26. November 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> leider nicht...sooo viele Protos werden ja auch nicht gebaut, die kosten ja auch das zigfache von einem Serienrahmen...


Zur gleichen Zeit in deiner alten Heimat....




Ausführlicher Bericht von Tobi aka nuts folgt in den News 

Finde die interaktive Bikegestaltung klasse hier - weitermachen!


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. November 2010)

Und wenn wa schon beim wünschen sind ......is ja bald Wheinachten nech

Wie wärs ihr verlost mal  2 Rahmen jeweils  vom Enduro und AM 

Dat et die zwar erst zu Ostern gäbe, stört dann nich weiter


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. November 2010)

Wenn ich mir noch etwas wünschen dürfte:
- Sitzrohr finde ich beim Fanes mit 46cm zu lang. Das muß deutlich kürzer werden.
- das Oberrohr darf ruhig lang werden (~600mm bei M) damit man das Radl mit einem sehr kurzem Vorbau fahren kann.

Trinkflasche wäre für mich super, aber wenn's nicht geht, gehts nicht.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. November 2010)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir noch etwas wünschen dürfte:
> - Sitzrohr finde ich beim Fanes mit 46cm zu lang. Das muß deutlich kürzer werden.
> - das Oberrohr darf ruhig lang werden (~600mm bei M) damit man das Radl mit einem sehr kurzem Vorbau fahren kann.
> 
> Trinkflasche wäre für mich super, aber wenn's nicht geht, gehts nicht.




Hmm, irgenwie kann ich die ersten zwei Punkte nicht nachvollziehen.

600mm bei M? Das ist in meiner Welt XL. So ein ewig langes Oberrohr macht mit den Winkeln der Fanes gefühlt sicher den Radstand eines Tanklasters.
Ich glaube nicht dass sich das gut fahren würde.

Und was ist an einem 46cm Sitzrohr "viel zu lang"?
Das Oberrohr ist schon arg abgesenkt, die Überstandshöhe hat mit der Länge vom Sitzrohr ja nichts zu tun. Und noch tiefer als mit einem 460er sitzrohr versenk ich meinen Sattel garantiert nie, Sattel zwischen den Knöcheln brauch ich nicht. 

Meine aktuelle Sau hat 430er Sitzrohr, mit voll versenktem Sattel fahr ich... ....nie.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. November 2010)

für Rahmengröße M ist doch 46cm OK, sind etwa 18".
Wenn man den Sattel komplett runterschieben kann, ist das bei der Rahmengröße OK.

600mm Oberrohr?
Da muss ich Helmchen zustimmen, das ist was für XL Rahmen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. November 2010)

das 600mm Oberrohr bei ganz niedriger Rahmenhöhe wird dann der Hit auf Borneo !

potentielle Kundschaft wären diese "nahe" Verwandten von uns....


----------



## checkb (29. November 2010)

Ob es vielleicht bald ein paar Skizzen gibt?

Geduld ist eine Tugend, checkb


----------



## Wurzelmann (29. November 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> [...]
> 600mm bei M? Das ist in meiner Welt XL. So ein ewig langes Oberrohr macht mit den Winkeln der Fanes gefühlt sicher den Radstand eines Tanklasters.
> Ich glaube nicht dass sich das gut fahren würde.
> [...]


Naja, es geht doch hier um ein All Mountain. Da sind doch 600mm Oberrohr nicht XL. Das wär mir selbst bei einem L zu wenig. Das Speci Enduro hat 620mm in L (bei 66,5° Lenkwinkel) und das Canyon Nerve AM auch. Mit 600mm in XL sprechen wir doch nicht mehr von einem All Mountain. Selbst das Strive kriegt 613mm in L. 
Oder seid ihr alle so klein und wollt aber kein S fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (30. November 2010)

@600mm Oberrohr
Ein kurzer Vorbau hat mE bei so einem Rad ziemliche Vorteile. Flacher Lenkwinkel, kurzer Vorbau - als Ausgleich ein längeres Oberrohr. Was spricht dagegen? Die meisten Bikes sind für ihre Länge zu hoch oder für ihre "Niedrigkeit" zu kurz.
Was ich im Gegensatz zu meinem 301 gerne anders hätte: Mit 160mm Gabel ist es angenehm flach, baut aber vorne relativ hoch mit dem VRO - den ich brauche um ohne Absenkung lange angenehm bergauf fahren zu können. Stelle ich den VRO nun bergab zurück, wird's bei schnellen Kurven schwierig mit der Gewichtsverteilung (negativ montierter VRO ist immer noch recht hoch). Wäre das Oberrohr länger, könnte ich dauerhaft einen kürzeren flachen Vorbau bei der gleichen Rahmengröße fahren und hätte bergauf und bergab ausschließlich Vorteile.

@Sattel
46cm reichen, ja. Aber bspw 43cm wären doch noch angenehmer um den Sattel voll versenken zu können. Es ist ja eine Wunschliste und ich habe es doch ganz gern den Sattel ordentlich versenken zu können.


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. November 2010)

Dann frag halt mal bei Jü nach, ob man nicht einen großen Rahmen mit kürzerem Stattelrohr bekommen kann.


----------



## checkb (30. November 2010)

Ich finde ein kurzes Sitzrohr nicht schlecht, macht jedoch für die Masse der AM Fahrer keinen Sinn. Das kurze Sitzrohr macht doch nur in "extrem" technischen Passagen Sinn? Mein 46er Sitzrohr am Helius reicht mir persönlich vollkommen aus. Meine Frau hat 43 am Prophet und ich kann keinen grossen Unterschied bei normalen Touren feststellen.

Mir würde E-Type als Umwerfer gefallen.

checkb

@Grazer

Das beste am VRO ist der Syntace Key und die mittige Lampenposition, probier mal was anderes aus. Breiterer Lenker, anderer Vorbau, geilere Optik als immer nur Black. Gewicht gespart und oftmals ein aha Erlebnis für den VRO Jünger. ( Keine Lenkerdiskussion hier im Fred. )


----------



## Piefke (30. November 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Mir würde E-Type als Umwerfer gefallen.


E-Type find ich nicht so pralle, weil es da immer Konflikte mit Kettenführungen gibt.
Direktmount wie am Enduro ist doch OK, da bewegt sich der Umferfer mit der Schwinge mit und nix schleift.


----------



## bastelfreak (30. November 2010)

Ich wäre eher für normale 34,9mm Schellen, wobei ich nichts gegen Directmount habe, macht nur wahrscheinlich die Rahmenkosten höher, weil hier sehr genau gearbeitet werden muss. Und das der Umwerfer sich mitbewegt hat doch nichts mit Directmount zu tun, sondern lediglich ob er am Sitzrohr oder eben an der Schwinge angebracht ist. Und da das Fanes ein durchgehendes Sitzrohr hat, kann man den Umwerfer also normal über dem Tretlager befestigen.


----------



## Wurzelmann (30. November 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Ich finde ein kurzes Sitzrohr nicht schlecht, macht jedoch für die Masse der AM Fahrer keinen Sinn. Das kurze Sitzrohr macht doch nur in "extrem" technischen Passagen Sinn? Mein 46er Sitzrohr am Helius reicht mir persönlich vollkommen aus. Meine Frau hat 43 am Prophet und ich kann keinen grossen Unterschied bei normalen Touren feststellen. [...]



Ich finde der limitierende Faktor bei der Kürze des Sitzrohres sind doch die Sattelstützen, speziell wenn man eine Teleskopstütze fahren möchte und eine "ordentliche" Schrittlänge hat. Selbst bei einer 420mm Stütze kann das schnell mal knapp werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlabbeloui (1. Dezember 2010)

Moin Leutz!

Das Oberrohr wird auf jeden Fall eine Ecke länger als beim Enduro, aber 600mm werden es wohl nicht werden (ich tendiere zu ~590mm). Das Sitzrohr für Größe M bleibt vorraussichtlich bei 46cm...bei einem All Mountain muss man selten mit der Stütze "im Keller" fahren....dafür gibts ja noch abfahrslastigere Bikes 

Der Umwerfer wird wie gehabt am Yoke befestigt....das ist gut für die Schaltperformance und außerdem können wir das Yoke ausm Enduro verwenden (da gibts eh nicht mehr viel Gewicht zu sparen).

Zeichnungen wird sicher nicht vor Mitte des Monats geben...bin derzeit auf der Taichung Bike Week...neues Spielzeug anguggn 

Mfg
Stefan


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Dezember 2010)

Wie weit kann man denn nu die Stütze versenken?


----------



## der-gute (1. Dezember 2010)

an einem noch nicht endgültig geplanten Bike?

wie heist der Thread nochmal...Frage was oder wünsch dir was?


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. Dezember 2010)

Naja, versenken kann man wohl soweit , wie man es ausreiben läßt. Der Knick unten, sollte er wie beim Enduro kommen, wird ja nun nicht wirklich was ausmachen, so tief kommt ja keine Sattelstütze. 

Falls es wie beim Enduro Titanschrauben an Dämpferaufnahme und Lagern gibt, wäre eine Angabe des max Drehmoments wichtig. Falls es nicht aufgelasert wird, dann wenigstens ein Datenblatt zum download.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Dezember 2010)

Solange es noch keine gescheite Variostütze gibt, *wünsche ich mir eine Sattelverstellung von mind. 15cm bei Rahmengröße "M":*


----------



## checkb (1. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt doch gescheite Stützen. Gehört hier aber nicht rein in den AM Entwicklungstheard.


----------



## berkel (1. Dezember 2010)

Eine ausreichende Verstellbarkeit (> 15cm) sollte auf jeden Fall gegeben sein. Nicht jeder will eine Variostütze fahren.


----------



## Schlabbeloui (2. Dezember 2010)

15cm sind kein Thema, dafür braucht man ja nur ca 23cm gerades Rohr (das Enduro in Größe M hat ja schon über 330mm bis zur Biegung)...

Wie Moonboot schon geasgt hat kommt es eher aufs ausreiben an, viele Bikes sind da weit entfernt von 300mm nutzbarer Tiefe


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2010)

Egal wie, hauptsach man kommt mehr als 15cm runter, ohne dass was im Weg ist.
Weiter so!

Ohne dass ich das ganze Thema durchlesen muss:
Ein Flaschenhalter wurde schon angesprochen?
Ich brauch das Ding nur selten (AX und Lampenakkus).
Aber ich bin froh, dass ich was habe.


----------



## Schlabbeloui (3. Dezember 2010)

Das mit dem Flaschenhalter wird knapp, aber speziell für Akkupacks denke ich da an eine Aufnahme unter dem Oberrohr oder zur Not unter dem Unterrohr...schön ist das zwar nicht, aber "besser als in die Buxe g'schisse" 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2010)

Unterrohr wäre schon was.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Dezember 2010)

unter dem Unterrohr ist die Halterungsmöglichkeit für den Lampenakku aber auch eher suboptimal untergebracht
das " besser als nichts" sehe ich nur bedingt
denn gerade jetzt in der dunklen & matschigen Jahreszeit hat man dann den ganzen Schmodder dranhängen, von fliegenden Steinen & der Gefahr aufzusetzen oder hängen zu bleiben ganz zu schweigen
dann lieber möglichst weit vorne unterm Oberrohr innerhalb des Rahmendreieck und damit besser geschützt.


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Dezember 2010)

Falls noch an den Decals gearbeitet wird: Da man eh eine Stellen wie das Unterrohr abklebt, könnte man auch gleich ein Unterohr Decal auf Steinschlagfolie drucken und hätte dann  keine funktionslosen decals oder unschöne Steinschlagfolie mehr.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du mit dem Unterrohr im Bereich eines Flaschenhalters aufsetzt, liegst do ohnehin auf der Fresse.
Außerdem: Wie soll ein Akuhalter aussehen?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Dezember 2010)

aber gerade wenn es mich auf die Fresse gelegt hat, will ich nicht noch einen geschrotteten Akku oder gar eine aus dem Rahmen gerissene Halterung haben 

wie die Halterung aussehen sollte ?
ich denke als Rahmenhersteller macht es momentan nur Sinn eine Schnittstelle in Form von Gewindelöchern oder sonstigen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten anzubieten.
Optimal wäre wenn man bei Bedarf den Akkupack im Unter oder Oberrohr einsetzen könnte und das Kabel vorne am Steuerrohr heraus kommt. Vielleicht kommt dafür im Zuge der E-Bike Welle eine Art Standard zusammen, was ich derzeit aber nicht glaube


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke, eine normel Flaschenhalterung am Unterrohr ist ausreichend.
Es gibt zuviele unterschiedliche Akkus.


----------



## bikefun2009 (3. Dezember 2010)

Bevor die Performance  leidet ,sollte man aufn Flaschenhalter im Rahmendreieck verzichten. Die Luxusliga sollte  dann lieber auf DEN Akku http://www.lupine.de/web/content/de/produkte/helmlampen/betty/14/images/Betty-14-2.jpg verzichten


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2010)

Das steht außer Frage, natürlich!


----------



## Schlabbeloui (6. Dezember 2010)

Die Idee mit der Steinschlagfolie in Kombination mit den Decals ist garnicht schlecht, allerdings können die dann nicht überlackiert werden...

Flaschen- bzw. Akkuhalter: Das mit dem Halter am Unterrohr wird sich wahrscheinlich grad so ausgehen. Ich wollte zuerst ein gerades Unterrohr hernehmen und den Dämpfer etwas nach oben drehen, aber zugunsten der Optik und des Flaschenhalters bekommt das U-Rohr wohl doch eine kleine Biegung.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (6. Dezember 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Ich wollte zuerst ein gerades Unterrohr hernehmen und den Dämpfer etwas nach oben drehen, aber zugunsten der Optik und des Flaschenhalters bekommt das U-Rohr wohl doch eine kleine Biegung.


Wegen der Optik gebogen? Ein gerades Rohr sieht doch viel viel schöner aus!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Dezember 2010)

berkel schrieb:


> Wegen der Optik gebogen? Ein gerades Rohr sieht doch viel viel schöner aus!



kann es....muss es aber nicht 

gerade Rohre sehen u.U. schnell altbacken aus und es leidet die (optische) Individualität 
lass ihn doch erst einmal machen


----------



## Athos (11. Dezember 2010)

fetten Respekt, total klasse dass man hier die Kunden, Fans und Fahrer mitbauen lässt. Bin schon auf die ersten Bilder gespannt.Meiner Meinung nach könnte man bei den  Formrohren für den Rahmen mal ruhig Mut beweisen und ggf andere Formen in Betracht beziehen Zbso im Stil des Trek Session88 , oder wie Intense 951.  Solche Formrohre geben dem Rahmen meiner meinen Meinung nach eine besondere Optik.
Betreffend Bremse würde ich eine so groß als möglich bevorzugen... kann ruhig auch eine 203er Scheibe Platz haben, da es mit Sicherheit genügend Kunden gebe die lieber eine größere Bremse fahren möchten.


----------



## Freerider_01 (12. Dezember 2010)

ich hätte auch ein paar Wünsche (falls schon alle vorgekommen sind, bitte nicht steinigen; hab gerade wenig Zeit alles zu lesen)

- 140/150mm Federweg(Einstellbar)
- 140-160er Gabel
- 75° Sitzwinkel
- 67° Steuerrohr 
- Tapered Steuerrohr
- Kettenführung alá Fanes Enduro
- ISCG
- Zugführung für Sattelstütze
- Option für Schnellspanner hinten
- 2,4 Reifenfreiheit
- Rahmengewicht um 2600 ohne Dämpfer 
- Design wie Fanes Enduro!

Wenn dass alles so oder so ähnlich wäre, bitte einmal in Bestellliste aufnehmen


----------



## Athos (12. Dezember 2010)

Rahmen in schrillen Eloxalfarben .....  schÃ¶n gravierte Wildsauwappen an diversen Stellen am Rahmen,  ...wÃ¤re auch noch ne Idee, wenn schon einige nach einer Bose DevileGabel rufen, wÃ¤re doch auch toll wenn der Rahmen ggf fÃ¼r einen BOS Stoy AirdÃ¤mpfer  ausgelegt werden wÃ¼rde......
Quelle : Bos
Enduro
Stoy Air being tested out.
For the time being letâs call it Stoy Air, whilst waiting for  another name should there be any. The prototype of this air shock that will come along with the new Deville forks are both being tested out. The production version of the shock could be slightly different from the prototype. Wait and see.


----------



## mr.j0e (13. Dezember 2010)

Athos schrieb:


> .....  schön gravierte Wildsauwappen an diversen Stellen am Rahmen



Allerhöchstens am Steuerrohr oder als Sonderausstattung gegen Aufpreis, denn ansonsten ist es zwar ein nettes Detail und Eyecatcher aber aufwändig zu fertigen und macht deshalb das Bike teurer als notwendig.

66° Lenkwinkel und eine Sitzposition "im Bike" wünsch ich mir für ein Spaß-AM mit dem ich zumindest in meiner Umgebung alles fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Dezember 2010)

mr.j0e schrieb:


> ...66° Lenkwinkel und eine Sitzposition "im Bike" wünsch ich mir für ein Spaß-AM mit dem ich zumindest in meiner Umgebung alles fahren kann.



Die Bikes können das, es liegt an uns...............


----------



## Athos (13. Dezember 2010)

Wildsauwappen graviert auch gerne gegen Aufpreis.. mir egal hauptsache ich habe so ein graviertes Schweinderl an meinem schriilfarben eloxierten Rahmen mit BOS Suspension und richtig großen Bremsen.


----------



## mr.j0e (13. Dezember 2010)

Athos schrieb:


> Wildsauwappen graviert auch gerne gegen Aufpreis.. mir egal hauptsache ich habe so ein graviertes Schweinderl an meinem schriilfarben eloxierten Rahmen mit BOS Suspension und richtig großen Bremsen.



aber bitte in schweinchenrosa eloxiert 
am Sitzrohr wär ein gravierter Ringelschwanz noch ne Idee


----------



## Athos (13. Dezember 2010)

mr.j0e schrieb:


> aber bitte in schweinchenrosa eloxiert
> am Sitzrohr wär ein gravierter Ringelschwanz noch ne Idee




ne kein Rosa, die Farbe lasse ich dir über... ich dachte da eher an das Monsterenergy grün.........  so nun wieder back to Topic


----------



## Schlabbeloui (13. Dezember 2010)

Wildschweinwappen is cool....sowas ähnliches hatte ich bei einem Votec gemacht...da werde ich auf jeden fall ma mitm Jürgen reden.

@Athos:
203er Scheibe wird kein Problem sein

@freerider01
Deine Vorstellungen kommen dem Entwurf recht nahe...du solltest recht glücklich werden 
...das mit der Kefü werden Jürgen und ich nochmal durchquatschen, das war so noch nicht geplant, könnte aber interessant sein.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## iRider (13. Dezember 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Wildschweinwappen is cool....sowas ähnliches hatte ich bei einem Votec gemacht...da werde ich auf jeden fall ma mitm Jürgen reden.



Nur mal so als Anmerkung: obwohl ich Gravierungen mag sind die aber auch immer ein Zeichen für zuviel Material am Rahmen.


----------



## 666steve666 (14. Dezember 2010)

Welchen Reach und Stack-Wert wird das XL haben?

Brauche nämlich ein eher laaaanges Oberrohr, der 76° Winkel ist schon mal super!


----------



## bikefun2009 (15. Dezember 2010)

iRider schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Anmerkung: obwohl ich Gravierungen mag sind die aber auch immer ein Zeichen für zuviel Material am Rahmen.


Da kann man 2 Varianten nehmen die erste wäre ne Folie ...die andere nen Geklebtes Logo  wie zb an mein Plastebomber vom C


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Dezember 2010)

man könnte die Wildsau auch in der Wippe unterbringen


----------



## Tilo (15. Dezember 2010)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Da kann man 2 Varianten nehmen die erste wäre ne Folie ...die andere nen Geklebtes Logo  wie zb an mein Plastebomber vom C



.......ich würde das Logo am Steuerrohr auslasern.

cu
Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin für das Gleiche wie bisher - dicken Metallischen Aufkleber am Steuerrohr, alles andere drückt nur auf den Preis.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## der-gute (15. Dezember 2010)

der, der an meinem 301 klebt?

;-)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Dezember 2010)

http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Sticker-Decals-Banner/Aluwildsaukopf::397.html


----------



## Athos (15. Dezember 2010)

könnte sich auch ruhig abheben in dem die Plakette etwas stärker ausgeführt ist... sollte es nicht graviert werden


----------



## bikefun2009 (16. Dezember 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> man könnte die Wildsau auch in der Wippe unterbringen


Jo das is auchn juter Platz ,die Wippe schreit förmlich nachm Logo


----------



## checkb (17. Dezember 2010)

@SchlabberStefan

Hat das Sitzrohr 30,9 oder 31,6 ? Ich habe ein Angebot für ne günstige Liftstütze und hoffe es im Theard nicht überlesen zu haben.  

checkb


----------



## Schlabbeloui (18. Dezember 2010)

die Sattelstütze hat 31,6mm, da gibts einfach das breiteste Angebot an Stützen...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Dezember 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> die Sattelstütze hat 31,6mm, da gibts einfach das breiteste Angebot an Stützen...
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



 hoch, endlich nicht mehr mit 30.0mm rumärgern.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## der-gute (18. Dezember 2010)

so is es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (18. Dezember 2010)

ich wäre für 30.9mm. aber das ist wohl ne glaubensfrage  sonst klingt alles sehr schön bei dem rahmen.

- lenkwinkel 67°
- decals bitte nur als aufkleber
- keine exotischen krummen rohre
- fließende, einfache linien im design
- keine rücksicht auf flaschenhalter
- lieber nicht den zwingend leichtesten rahmen, so nen bike muss ordentlich vergewaltigt werden können 

sonst wurde schon viel gutes gesagt


----------



## checkb (18. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Antwort, da habe ich dann noch eine Ersatzstütze. 



> - keine exotischen krummen rohre


Ich bitte darum, das Oberrohr schön leicht geschwungen wie beim AM. 




> - keine rücksicht auf flaschenhalter


Ich denke hier könnte man eine Endlosdiskussion führen, die leider am Ende zu nichts führen wird. Vielleicht ist hier die beste Lösung, der Entwickler entscheidet nach seinem persönlichen Geschmack.



> - lieber nicht den zwingend leichtesten rahmen, so nen bike muss ordentlich vergewaltigt werden könne



Wieso nicht leicht?  Das Teil ist ein AM und zum Touren da. Sicherlich kann man damit auch mal einen Drop springen oder es auch mal wegschmeissen, wird sicher nicht gleich zerbröseln. Gewicht ist bei dem Fanes AM für mich eines der wichtigsten Kaufargumente. Mein Wunsch mit Dämpfer < 3 Kilo.

checkb


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Dezember 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Ich denke hier könnte man eine Endlosdiskussion führen, die leider am Ende zu nichts führen wird. Vielleicht ist hier die beste Lösung, der Entwickler entscheidet nach seinem persönlichen Geschmack.



Och, keine Panik, die Diskussion hat hier nur knapp die erste Seite überlebt.


Ich wäre für ein längeres Steuerrohr bei den großen Rahmengrößen, 13cm führen sonst zu Spacertürmchen.


----------



## checkb (3. Januar 2011)

Gesundes Neues an alle Fanes AM Warter.  

Stephan hau doch mal ne Skizze in den Theard, das Winterloch macht mürbe. 

checkb


----------



## Schlabbeloui (4. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues!!!

Das AM ist gerade in Arbeit, muss nur noch das Schaltauge und die Postmount-Aufnahme fertig machen...hatte leider sauwenig Zeit, da ich noch n paar andere wichtige Projekte am laufen habe.
In ein, zwei Tagen gibts auf jeden Fall mal wieder ein Update!

MfG
Schlabbeloui


----------



## robertg202 (12. Januar 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Och, keine Panik, die Diskussion hat hier nur knapp die erste Seite überlebt.
> 
> 
> Ich wäre für ein längeres Steuerrohr bei den großen Rahmengrößen, 13cm führen sonst zu Spacertürmchen.



Die Vorbauhöhe ist sowas von einer Glaubensfrage.......und eine Frage des Zustandes des Rückens....daß ich hier sehr wohl ein max. 13cm Steuerrohr empfehlen würde, dann hat jeder was davon: die tiefer-Jünger und die mit Rückenbeschwerden, nur halt mit Spacern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider_01 (12. Januar 2011)

@Schlabbeloui: wie siehts aus mit einem Update? Gibts schon Bilder?


----------



## Schlabbeloui (14. Januar 2011)

Sorry Leute hatte so viel um die Ohren...da war noch keine Zeit das AM fertig zu machen (...gerade 9 Projekte am bearbeiten...). Wir sind noch an der Postmount und am Schaltauge, der Rest steht und sieht grob aus wie folgt:

- das Fahrwerk und die Optik sind recht nahe am Enduro, wir wollen wieder die Federwegs- und Geometrieverstellung mit rein nehmen (150mm, 140mm, Uphill-Position)
- LW 67.5°
- OR Größe M 590mm
- Tretlager ~342mm
- Kettenstrebe 430mm nicht verstellbar
- Ausfallenden 142x12 (mit Adapter 135x12)
- Flaschen- bzw. Akkuhalter wird knapp unters Unterrohr passen
- langes Steuerrohr für L/XL ist auch angedacht

Bilder kommen erst, Jürgen und ich sind noch ein bissl über die Details der Optik am diskutieren...die Fanes Familie bekommt ja eine durchgängige Optik und eine Teileplattform...da müssen wir schauen was wo Sinn ergibt.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Januar 2011)

Sehr sehr gut.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## berkel (14. Januar 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> - das Fahrwerk und die Optik sind recht nahe am Enduro, wir wollen wieder die Federwegs- und Geometrieverstellung mit rein nehmen (150mm, 140mm, Uphill-Position)  *130/140mm wäre mir lieber gewesen*
> - LW 67.5°  *wenigstens 67° hätte ich mir gewünscht*
> - OR Größe M 590mm  *gleiche Längen wie beim Enduro fände ich passender, beim AM fährt man dann mit längerem Vorbau*
> - Tretlager ~342mm
> ...


Schade, damit hat sich das Projekt leider in eine Richtung entwickelt, die mir nicht gefällt . Aber du wirst wissen was du machst und man kann es nicht jedem recht machen.
Dann muss ich mich wohl weiter auf die Suche machen ...


----------



## Schlabbeloui (14. Januar 2011)

naja...noch sind die fertigungszeichnungen nicht fertig. Ein halbes Grad hier und da und ein paar Millimeter Oberrohrlänge sind schnell geändert.
Die Daten bilden gewissermaßen einen Schnitt aus den Rückmeldungen, die bisher gekommen sind. Jetzt wir wollen erstmal die Reaktionen abwarten...

Da einzige was von Deinen Punkten definitiv flach fällt ist die verstellbare Kettenstrebe...
a) Gewicht...sind ja n Haufen extra Kleinteile
b) Kosten...sind ja n Haufen extra Kleinteile 

aaaaaaaaaaber...ganz unter uns:
die Kinematik ist so vom Enduro abgleitet worden, dass die Längen am Hinterbau identisch sind. Das hat Zeit gespart und macht vor allem die Produktion einfacher/günstiger.
Die Einbauabstände sind auch identisch (=> Plattform)...wenn du also den Jürgen ganz lieb fragst, dann rückt der vielleicht ne Enduro-Sitzstrebe raus. Die passt auch und ist verstellbar


----------



## mr.j0e (14. Januar 2011)

Darf man fragen warum ihr euch für den 142x12-Achsstandard entschieden habt? Für 135x12 gibt es doch ein weitaus größeres Angebot an Naben oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## der-gute (14. Januar 2011)

weil damit ein nahtloser Wechsel von Liteville/Cube/usw. auf das Fanes möglich is

du kannst ja problemlos 135x12 fahren, oder gleich die Enduro-Streben nehmen und das passende Insert

wenn du nen Hinterbau mit 135x12 machst, geht halt X-12 da nimmer rein
andersherum schon
finde ich gut, endlich mal mitgedacht!


----------



## prallax (14. Januar 2011)

-135x10 Laufräder gehen nicht? Schade.
-Postmount hinten? Schade, aber da muss wohl jetzt jeder Hersteller mitziehen, Hauptsache was neues.
-Tretlagerhöhe finde ich für alpines Gelände zu tief, da bleibt man ständig irgendwo hängen.
-Lenkwinkel bitte noch 0,5° flacher.
-Federweg: sehr schön.
-Oberrohrlänge: sehr schön.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Januar 2011)

mr.j0e schrieb:


> Darf man fragen warum ihr euch für den 142x12-Achsstandard entschieden habt? Für 135x12 gibt es doch ein weitaus größeres Angebot an Naben oder täusch ich mich da?



Reine Bemerkung meinerseits - mich schreiben fast täglich LVer an die mit der Fanes liebäugeln (wg. Fahrwerkskrams), daher weiß ich wie viele LVer allein im Forum mit der Fanes liebäugeln, die haben tw. 3 oder 4 X-12 Laufradsätze im Keller und sind froh nicht jeden für (richtig teuer Geld) umbauen zu müssen.

Dazu ist der Achsstandart gut und hat Potential. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## der-gute (14. Januar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Dazu ist der Achsstandart gut und hat Potential.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (15. Januar 2011)

gibt es die 1â¬ pro Rahmen Klieber-GrÃ¤tz Einfedelhilfe mit da zu oder bezieht sich das nur auf die Breite/Durchmesser der Achse?


----------



## Jimmy (15. Januar 2011)

Soweit ich weiß bezieht sich das nur auf die Achse, leider.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Januar 2011)

MichiP schrieb:


> gibt es die 1 pro Rahmen Klieber-Grätz Einfedelhilfe mit da zu oder bezieht sich das nur auf die Breite/Durchmesser der Achse?



Schau dir die Ausfallenden der Enduro-Fanes mal genau an und sag mir was dir auffällt. Kein 1 Michi Grätz Ausfallende sondern ein eigenes, gar nicht mal dämlich gemachtes. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## bobtailoner (15. Januar 2011)

abo.


----------



## bastelfreak (15. Januar 2011)




----------



## mr.j0e (15. Januar 2011)

prallax schrieb:


> -135x10 Laufräder gehen nicht? Schade.
> -Tretlagerhöhe finde ich für alpines Gelände zu tief, da bleibt man ständig irgendwo hängen.



Doch steht doch da, das die mit Adapter gehen.

Solange das Tretlager nicht so tief hängt wie beim Spitfire ist doch alles in Butter.
Lenkwinkel finde ich absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. Januar 2011)

So ist das Fanes AM ja mal interessant, finde es auch gar nicht schlimm, das die verstellbarkeit der Kettenstrebe wegfällt. 

ABER: wie man gerade im Endurofred nachlesen kann, gibt leichte Probleme mit diesem PM185mm "Standard". Die Leute, die gerne 180/183mm/203mm Scheiben fahren wollen, müssen selber basteln, nur die wenigen Avid Fahrer haben Glück. Da wäre ein Pm6 fürs fanes sicher sinniger.


----------



## san_andreas (23. Januar 2011)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein Fanes bekommen ?


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Januar 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> ...
> - das Fahrwerk und die Optik sind recht nahe am Enduro, wir wollen wieder die Federwegs- und Geometrieverstellung mit rein nehmen (150mm, 140mm, Uphill-Position)
> - LW 67.5°
> - OR Größe M 590mm
> ...



Verstehe ich das richtig, dass es kein XXL geben wird - bzw. eins mit ~640er Oberrohr und 160er Steuerrohr?

Ist schon klar, welche Dämpferlänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (24. Januar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass es kein XXL geben wird - bzw. eins mit ~640er Oberrohr und 160er Steuerrohr?
> 
> Ist schon klar, welche Dämpferlänge?



Wer braucht sowas.  Ick denke Custom bei Jü sollte klappen.

checkb


----------



## Schlabbeloui (4. Februar 2011)

Moin Leutz!

Soooooo....ihr musstet ja lange genug warten (hatte übel Stress die letzten Wochen)...aber dafür gibts jetzt was zum guggn 

Hier der finale Entwurf von Fanes AM, da hat sich das schweineteure, neue CAD-Programm schon fast wieder gelohnt


----------



## jan84 (4. Februar 2011)

Fehlt nurnoch das Bild 

*edit*: Bild wieder rausgenommen. 

mit welcher Software arbeitest du ?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Freerider_01 (4. Februar 2011)

sehr schön! aber kann man das Oberrohr nicht ein bisschen tiefer anschweissen?

Edit: sehr detailverliebter Entwurf! so muss das sein !


----------



## Schlabbeloui (4. Februar 2011)

naja, ist beim Konvertieren n bissl unscharf geworden...als Ausgleich gibts dafür noch eins 

...technische Daten kommen bald...viel Spaß beim diskutieren und Spekulieren


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2011)

Das Oberrohr würde ich aber auch tiefer anschweißen am Sitzrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlabbeloui (4. Februar 2011)

@Jan:

das ist mit Photoview360 gemacht....das ist das Visualisierungsprogramm von SolidWorks

...bin grad im Dezember auf SolidWorks umgestiegen, war ein teuuuuuurer Spaß, ist aber sehr geil!

@Freerider01:

Leider ist da nicht viel Spielraum...beim DIN-Test (Teilprüfung vertikale Krafteinleitung in die Sattelstütze) wird die Sattelstütze nur 75mm eingeschoben. Wenn das Rohr viel tiefer sitzt, dann reißt das ab (die erfahrung musste ich leider schon bei einem anderen Projekt machen...).
Alternativ ginge noch ein Gusset, aber wir wollten das schon etwas von Enduro absetzen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Freeerider81 (4. Februar 2011)

Sieht sehr gut aus!
Wie wäre es den mit Schmiernippeln in den Hauptlagern? Ich finde das bei meinen Devinci's sehr gut und würde mich freuen, wenn sich das in der Bikebranche durchsetzen würde!


----------



## Hufi (4. Februar 2011)

Wie groß ist die PM Aufnahme hinten? Macht bitte nicht die Aufnahme wie beim Fanes für185er Scheiben! Ansonsten gefällts mir sehr gut. Zugaufnahmen für verstellbare Sattelstütze sind auch dran.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Februar 2011)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es den mit Schmiernippeln in den Hauptlagern? Ich finde das bei meinen Devinci's sehr gut und würde mich freuen, wenn sich das in der Bikebranche durchsetzen würde!



das gibt es doch schon ewig und immer mal wieder 
hat sich letztendlich nie wirklich durchgesetzt
und die Dichtungen guter Lager sind mittlerweile für die Masse der Leute mehr als ausreichend. Da geht weniger kaputt als aufgrund falscher Fettpresse, falschem Fett, falscher Handhabung, falsch.....


@Schlabbeloui: welche Rahmengröße ist das auf den gerenderten Bildern ?
Federweg ?
sieht so schon mal nicht schlecht aus
Aber bruzelt mal noch einen Prototypen zusammen. Denn echte Bilder sind immer noch besser als der 3D Computerkram.


----------



## Schlabbeloui (4. Februar 2011)

ist PM6 (160)...wir haben die Diskussion schon aufmerksam verfolgt 

...fürs Enduro werden auch noch andere Adapter kommen (noch nicht sicher welche Größen)

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Freeerider81 (4. Februar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das gibt es doch schon ewig und immer mal wieder
> hat sich letztendlich nie wirklich durchgesetzt
> und die Dichtungen guter Lager sind mittlerweile für die Masse der Leute mehr als ausreichend. Da geht weniger kaputt als aufgrund falscher Fettpresse, falschem Fett, falscher Handhabung, falsch.....



Das ist schon klar, aber wenn man viel fährt und auch viel bei schelchtem Wetter sind normale Lager doch recht schnell fertig! Ich bin Schrauber durch und durch! Daher liebe ich so Spielereien wie Schmiernippel!


----------



## Schlabbeloui (4. Februar 2011)

ist Größe M

die anderen Größen sind noch in der Diskussion, der Jürgen hat da engen Kontakt zu einigen XXL-Fahrern, die uns äußerst hilfreichen Input geben.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Februar 2011)

für M kommt es mir in der Perspektive allerdings auch sehr groß vor
hast du noch ein Bild direkt von der Seite ?


----------



## Schlabbeloui (4. Februar 2011)

Schmiernippel:

Sowas ist in der Tat ein interessanter Ansatz. Mein 88er Chevy-Van hat auch noch überall solche Dinger 
Allerdings erfordern diese Dinger einen ganz speziellen Lageraufbau damit die Sinn machen. Die einzige Stelle, wo wir das noch halbwegs funktionierend nachrüsten könnten wäre die Lagerung am Horstlink.
Für die meisten Leute sind die modernen, gedichteten Rillenkugellager schon ne feine Lösung...solange da kein Hochdruckstrahler am Werke ist halten die ewig.

Ich werde Deinen Gedanken aber mal im Hinterkopf halten...vielleicht könnte man eine Lösung entwerfen, die man mit offenen Lagern + Schmiernippel fahren kann oder ganz einfach mit gedichteten Lagern...dann wäre jeder je nach Einsatzzweck und Schrauberfähigkeiten perfekt bedient


----------



## Schlabbeloui (4. Februar 2011)

Bilder direkt von der Seite muss ich noch rendern...aber erstma Abendessen & chillen 
Kommen vielleicht morgen!

Edit:
Achso...Federweg...140/150mm und eine Uphill-Geometrie.
Es kommen im Prinzip leichte Enduro-Wippen zum Einsatz...damit wird beim kürzeren Dämpfer die Kinematik etwas linearer. Das passt wunderbar, da man bei AM ja nicht so viel Reserve zum droppen braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Februar 2011)

essen wird eh überbewertet ! 

wie hoch wird das Rahmengewicht inkl. Dämpfer ca. liegen ?
Geotabelle ?


----------



## berkel (4. Februar 2011)

WOW! Das sieht echt klasse aus. Aber eigentlich habe ich mich schon für was anderes entschieden. Nenn mal bitte die aktuellen Geodaten (Gr. L), vielleicht überlege ich es mir ja noch mal.


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Februar 2011)

Sieht schon mal gut aus, aber ich fände es, glaub ich, hübscher, wenn das Oberrohr mit gusset etwas runtergesetzt würde. Dann wäre eher ein fließender Übergang vom Oberrohr zur Kettenstrebe und man hätte etwas mehr Beinfreiheit.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Februar 2011)

Verlangt die DIN tatsächlich, dass mit 7,5cm eingesteckter Stütze getestet wird?
Falls ja, hurra D.


----------



## jan84 (5. Februar 2011)

Die Normsituation was Fahrräder, insbes. Monutainbikes angeht ist -vorsichtig gesagt- "wenig zufriedenstellend". Das ist auch weniger ein Problem von "D" als vielmehr davon, dass in dem Bereich der Fahrradentwicklung viel mit (hersteller-/entwicklergebundenen) Erfahrungswerten gearbeitet wird und viele Zusammenhänge einfach nicht/kaum systematisch untersucht wurden. Das Problem mit den Einsatzzwecken hat man nicht nur bei der Kaufberatung . Besserung bzgl. des Normungsproblem ist aber in Arbeit. 

@Stefan:
Von was bist du auf SW umgestiegen?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Februar 2011)

Fanes AM Rendering.

Tieferes Oberrohr würd ich mir wünschen, ich bin da vielleicht auch pingelig, von mir aus könnt das Oberrohr 5cm Überm Drehpunkt der Wippe ansetzen und das Sitzrohr mit nem Dreieck abgestützt sein. Ich mag hohe Oberrohre einfach nicht.

Sonst schon eine ziemlich geile Sache!


----------



## ollo (5. Februar 2011)

sehr sehr schön  ...einzig der erste (von oben gesehen) von den zwei unteren Leitungshaltern sieht blöde aus....da doch lieber die Außenhülle durch eine "Kerbe" an der ISCG Aufnahme über das Tretlager führen, zur  Kettenstrebe hin, frage mich eh wie das aussieht wenn die Außenhülle von oben seitlich am Unterrohr runtergeführt wird  ....die die ich kenne, tragen ihre Bikes auch mal Bergauf und da wird der Halter ewig im Nacken sitzen


----------



## Deleted 169926 (5. Februar 2011)

mich würde dann auch mal Interessieren wie viel "günstiger" das Am gegenüber dem Enduro ist. Genauso Geo und Gewicht.... aber mal abwarten.

Sieht schon mal Hammer aus.


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Februar 2011)

> in live wird es am bikefestival in riva del garda vorgestellt. probegefahren darf es da auch schon werden



Siehste "Probefahren", anschauen ist verboten.

Warum gerade 190mm, 200mm ist doch verbreiteter und gibts auch mal mit 57mm Hub.

Gibts schon einen _realistischen_ Liefertermin? Kommt das noch in dieser Saison?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSR2K (5. Februar 2011)

Hi,

gefällt mir bisher auch recht gut,bis auf das schon mehrfach angesprochene zu hoch angesetzte Oberrohr.Das weiß nicht so recht zu gefallen und stört etwas den flow des ansonsten tollen Rahmens.

mfg


----------



## Deleted 169926 (5. Februar 2011)

Ich habe warscheinlich net sooo viel Ahnung wie ihr alle. Aber ist es beim Allmountain nicht wichtiger das es auch gut bergauf fährt? Bei einem Enduro verstehe ich ja das es ein heruntergezogenes Oberrohr hat, das man einfach noch mehr freiheit hat und die Sattelstütze weiter versenken kann. Aber wenn ich dann ne 450iger Stütze im Uphill brauche und die dann aufgrund der länge nur noch wippt, ist das doch auch nicht mehr sinn und zweck oder?


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Februar 2011)

An der Sattelrohrlänge soll sich ja nichts andern, sondern am Treffpunkt von Sattelrohr zu Oberrohr.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (5. Februar 2011)

ja aber es wird doch trotzdem instabiler je länger das Sattelrohr ohne verstärkung wird oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Februar 2011)

Deswegen ein Gusset dran, siehe Fanes Enduro.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (5. Februar 2011)

Das habe ich ja alles verstanden. Nur was ist da dann der Sinn und Zweck ein Am zu bauen wenn es am ende wie das Enduro ausschaut?? Momentan klingt es für mich mehr nach einer Style Frage das Oberrohr runterzuziehen und ein Gusset ranzuschweißen, weil meiner Meinung nach danach auch net mehr Platz ist. Ok der Rahmen wird steifer aber brauche ich das bei einem AM??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Februar 2011)

Das ist doch auch eine Stylefrage, oder?


> Nur was ist da dann der Sinn und Zweck ein Am zu bauen wenn es am ende wie das Enduro ausschaut??



Ansonsten ändert sich die Beinfreiheit und Überstandshöhe, davon hat man erstmal nix, bis man es denn mal braucht. Außerdem fließen dann die Sattelstrebe und das Oberrohr ineinander (optisch), so wies jetzt ist, sieht der Hauptrahmen recht unelegant aus, wenn auch auf hohem Niveau.Diese Art von Hauptrahmen fand ich schon bei Commencal übel, dann lieber gerades/leicht gebogenes Oberrohr und  Gusset, wie bei Fanes En, Helius, Morewood.

Der Rahmen muß dadurch nicht steifer werden, aber er wird minimal schwerer und man braucht noch ein Röhrchen.


----------



## Freerider_01 (5. Februar 2011)

es geht doch bei einem Allmountain auch um bergab-Qualitäten und da ist ein tiefers Oberrohr doch sehr hilfreich, da mehr Beinfreiheit.
Mit einem kleine Gusset zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzrohr wäre das Problem gelöst, und es kann dem Enduro doch ähnlich schauen, hat ja auch (fast) den gleichen Namen. Ich würde es, glaube ich, mit dem hohen Oberrohr nicht kaufen, obwohl mir der Rest technisch und optisch sehr gut gefällt.


----------



## berkel (5. Februar 2011)

Also optisch finde ich den AM Entwurf schöner als das Enduro. Noch besser fände ich es wenn Ober-, Unter- und Sitzrohr ganz gerade wären.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (5. Februar 2011)

OK also doch etwas Stylfrage..... wenn man genau hinschaut stimmt schon sind es ein paar mm die man mehr Beinfreiheit hat. hat wohl jeder so seine Vorstellungen auch bezogen auf den Einsatzbereich. Mir währe ein geringeres Gewicht momentan etwas lieber, auch wieder bezogen auf meinen Einsatzbereich. Na ja mal sehen wie es am Ende aussieht ich Spare schon fleißig, mal sehen welches es dann wird aus meiner Favoriten Liste.

VG


----------



## Freerider_01 (5. Februar 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> Noch besser fände ich es wenn Ober-, Unter- und Sitzrohr ganz gerade wären.



dann könntest du dir auch gleich ein Nicolai kaufen


----------



## Deleted 169926 (5. Februar 2011)

Jup vor allem in den größeren Größen sieht das dann auch beschissen aus.... ich finde es so super wie es ist. 

aber ich müll jetzt mal nicht weiter hier zu... mal abwarten wann die Geo, Gewichts und Preisdaten rauskommen.


mfg


----------



## berkel (5. Februar 2011)

Freerider_01 schrieb:


> dann könntest du dir auch gleich ein Nicolai kaufen


Helius AC wäre auch ein heißer Kandidat, nur passt mir da die Geometrie gar nicht.


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Februar 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> Also optisch finde ich den AM Entwurf schöner als das Enduro. Noch besser fände ich es wenn Ober-, Unter- und Sitzrohr ganz gerade wären.



Das mit den geraden Rohren hat sein Grenzen, gerade bei den momentan anwachsenden Federwegen. Beim enduro sieht man wie von Größe S bis XXL die Rohre immer gerader werden, weil mehr Platz ist. Zum Beispiel gibts beim Helius AM mit einigen Gabeln, das Problem, daß entweder die Krone ins Unterrohr schlägt, oder man ein zerostack Steuerrohr nur mit langen Gabeln fahren kann, wenns etwas verlängert wird. Beim Fanes geht das ohne Probleme.


----------



## berkel (5. Februar 2011)

Gegen das Gabelproblem gibt es auch andere Maßnahmen. Ist aber auch egal, es gefällt mir auch so. Das Enduro ist mir etwas zu verbogen und die Strebe am Ober-/Sitzrohr finde ich auch nicht so schön, da gefällt mir ein Gusset besser.


----------



## mr.j0e (7. Februar 2011)

Viel tiefer wird das OR sowieso nicht kommen können wegen dem Flaschenhalter der ja auf der Unterseite vom OR angebracht werden soll.
Ich finds auch so schön, ich mag Gussets nicht so sehr, besonders nicht an der Stelle SR/OR.
Ich nehme an der Erscheinungstermin wird im Herbst (evtl nach der Eurobike) liegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. Februar 2011)

Na eher würd ich doch das Oberrohr absenken und mal, ganz ungewöhnlich, den Flaschenhalter aufs Oberrohr bauen.

Warum?
1. Kronjuwelen an (dickbauchige) Flasche oder an (dünneres, härteres) Oberrohr?
2. Im beiden Fällen besser erreichbar
3. Im Zweifel für die Akku- und Flaschenhalterverweigerer mehr Schrittfreiheit. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Februar 2011)

@ L.H.: Flaschenhalter auf dem Oberrohr ? 
das ist nicht dein Ernst, oder  ?!
den hat man im Trail doch ganz schnell mit dem Knie weggekickt Abgesehen davon das es schei$$e aussieht 

angesichts der Rendering  Bilder frage ich mich aber eh wo denn der Flaschenhalter hin soll ?




Ich seh da jedenfalls keinen Platz dafür


btw. den Schlitz im Sattelrohr bitte nach vorne und nicht  nach hinten in die Dreck-Wurfbahn


----------



## Greti (8. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich wünschen dürfte, dann lieber ein "klassisches" gerades dafür tiefes Oberrohr und mit Gussets. Auf den Flaschenhalter darf verzichtet werden.

Sonst aber ein gelungener Entwurf - ich freue mich schon auf "Live" Bilder.


----------



## mr.j0e (8. Februar 2011)

Sowohl die Diskussion um den FlaHa als auch um den Schlitz im Sitzrohr war schon ein paar Seiten vorher.
Gerades Oberrohr würde mir optisch auch besser gefallen aber wird wohl nicht ohne blödes Gusset gehen wie Loui das schon ausgeführt hat.


----------



## RSR2K (8. Februar 2011)

Hier mein Ghetto PS.So würde "mir" es schon besser gefallen.....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Februar 2011)

nö.... so sieht das langweilig aus


----------



## caiman83 (8. Februar 2011)

wäre für ein elegant geschwungenes Oberrohr - meinetwegen auch mit Gussets....


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Februar 2011)

Ich wollt jetzt hier keine Diskussion lostreten, ist halt nur eine Vorliebe von mir, das mit dem flachen Oberrohr.
Ein Glück kann man dem Jürgen ja super reden, und dann macht er im Zweifel (fast) alles möglich.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Schlabbeloui (9. Februar 2011)

Moin Leutz!

Zum Thema Oberrohr-Gusset:
Ich werde noch mal zwei Entwürfe mit kleinen Gussets (einmal mit einem Rohr, ähnlich Fanes und einmal ein gekantetes Laserteil) machen und Bilder online stellen...je nach dem was ihr so dazu sagt gibts die eine oder andere oder ganz andere Variante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caiman83 (9. Februar 2011)

So gefällt's!!


----------



## Deleted 169926 (9. Februar 2011)

Cool das ist ja mal verbrauchernahe Produktentwicklung


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2011)

Mein "beiden Kameraden" freuen sich immer über ein tiefes Oberrohr, ehrlich.


----------



## Schlabbeloui (10. Februar 2011)

Und weiter gehts im Programm...hier mal Bilder mit Gusset. die sind jetzt nicht so krass gerendert, weil das is echt n *rsch voll Arbeit. Ne richtig fette Visualisierung kommt wieder, wenn das Bike final ist.





oder





Mir persönlich gefällt ja die zweite Variante am besten, schöner noch als ohne Gusset.
Aber über Geschmack kann man hervorragend streiten


----------



## Schlabbeloui (10. Februar 2011)

Achso Variante zwei hat auch noch mal ca 1cm mehr Schrittfreiheit...Flaschenhalter geht bei beiden Varianten erst ab Größe L


----------



## Schlabbeloui (10. Februar 2011)

Und noch was:





Was denkt ihr über die Zugführung für ne absenkbare Sattelstütze? Kann man auch weglassen, sieht dann schöner aus (wiegt aber bestimmt 15gr mehr...).
Das habe ich grad fürn anderes Projekt entworfen...würde sich aber auch gut an einem Alutech machen 
Um ganz ehrlich zu sein ist das in Anlehnung an die Magura-Gabeln entstanden...fand die Lösung ziemlich praktisch.

...hm, vielleicht sollte ich mal checken, ob da ein Patent drauf ist........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Februar 2011)

Beide gefallen mir besser als die letzten Bilder. Die zweite Variante ist am schönsten, wenn da noch 1 cm mehr Schrittfreiheit bei rauskommt, umso besser.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Februar 2011)

Die Variante mit dem Gusset gefällt mir besser als die Variante mit dem Rohr.
Ich würde aber den Knick im Oberrohr noch etwas gegen Steuerrohr laufen lassen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. Februar 2011)

Wow, das sieht gut aus, egal welche Version.

Zugführung für die Sattelstütze ist gut, aber gehört dann auch die Antriebsseite, damit die Nichtantriebsseite zum Tragen frei hat, sollte es mal nötig sein.Vieleicht auch noch an die hintere Führung eine Art Abstandshalter dranbasteln, Damit die Zughülle gar nicht mehr an den Rahmen kommen kann, Sattelstützen wie die Reverb haben ja leider den Leitungsanschluß am Kopf.


----------



## mr.j0e (10. Februar 2011)

Kann man sich wenn man ein Gusset verwendet nicht ganz auf den Knick verzichten und ein gerades Oberrohr verbauen oder führt das zu Kollisionen? Sähe mMn hübscher aus.


----------



## caiman83 (10. Februar 2011)

sieht echt gut aus - meine Meinung nach könnte das Oberrohr noch nen Tick weiter untern aam Sattelrohr ankommen und dadurch nen etwas größeren Knick machen.... aber sau schick... 

werden nun eigentlich 160mm Gabel zulässig sein?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Februar 2011)

sieht doch schon mal recht gut aus
das mit dem Gusset gefällt mir einen Tick besser. Das mit dem zweiten Rohr ist ungewöhnlich, liegt aber eventuell auch an dem :kotz:grün  
Aber bitte kein gerades Oberrohr & Gusset, das hat es überall und sieht schnell nach Fernost Stangenware aus.


----------



## Murx (10. Februar 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Achso Variante zwei hat auch noch mal ca 1cm mehr Schrittfreiheit...Flaschenhalter geht bei beiden Varianten erst ab Größe L



Stimme für Variante 2. Sieht besser aus + mehr Schrittfreiheit.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. Februar 2011)

Hui, da hat sich mein Gemecker ja sogar gelohnt 
Also das erste Neurendering von Schlabbeloui (also quasi Variante 2 von 3) gefällt mir ja mal richtig gut.

Zugführung für Verstellstützen gefällt, schaut sehr clean aus.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Aber bitte kein gerades Oberrohr & Gusset, das hat es überall und sieht schnell nach Fernost Stangenware aus.



so wie ein L***?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Februar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> so wie ein L***?



warum wusste ich nur das das kommt.....
hatte es aber aus der dunklen Ecke des Safts erwartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider_01 (10. Februar 2011)

wenns so wird, nehm ich eins 
sieht viel besser aus als zuerst


----------



## Hufi (10. Februar 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Und noch was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee, egal ob es ein Freerider, Enduro oder AM wird. Wenn Die Möglickeit besteht eine versenkbare Stütze zu verbauen und man hat gleich eine passable Zugführung und mehr Leute werden es nutzen. Allerdings wie weiter oben schon geschrieben bitte auf die Antriebsseite, zwecks Tragen des Bikes. Auch das kommt beim AM vor


----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. Februar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> warum wusste ich nur das das kommt.....
> hatte es aber aus der dunklen Ecke des Safts erwartet



Hatte es mir doch glatt verkniffen 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## ollo (10. Februar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> warum wusste ich nur das das kommt.....
> hatte es aber aus der dunklen Ecke des Safts erwartet



weil Sie ein Mädchen ist und diese haben die Angewohnheit auch nach 14 Tagen immer noch denn Finger in schon fast verheilte Wunden zu legen ...jawollllll


----------



## ollo (10. Februar 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Und noch was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so wie es aussieht hast Du ja schon Haltepunkte unter dem Oberrohr, das ist die "gesündere" Variante, an den seitlich abstehenden Befestigungen kann man sich Herzallerliebst schön die Schenkel "aufreißen", auch wenn es alles ziemlich Glatt aussieht.....die Erfahrung (Schmerzlich) halt.....ja manchmal kann man sich auch saublöd mit nem Rad anstellen


----------



## checkb (11. Februar 2011)

ZUgführung an der Rohrseite ist nicht optimal, zumal man da auch schnell im Wiegetritt mal hängen bleibt.

checkb


----------



## Tompfl (11. Februar 2011)

Seh ich nicht so, meiner Meinung nach sehr schön gelöst.
Es ist ja kein abstehendes Teil, durch die Halter läuft ja der Zug, somit ist auch keine Kante vorhanden. Ohne versenkbare Stütze müssen eben die Halter demontiert werden.


----------



## checkb (11. Februar 2011)

Schau dir mal bei schlecht gepulverten Rahmen die Oberrohre an den Seiten an, alles Stumpf gerubbelt und zerkratzt. Es gibt mehr Kontakt am Oberrohr als man denkt. 

checkb


----------



## Deleted 169926 (11. Februar 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> so wie es aussieht hast Du ja schon Haltepunkte unter dem Oberrohr, das ist die "gesündere" Variante, an den seitlich abstehenden Befestigungen kann man sich Herzallerliebst schön die Schenkel "aufreißen", auch wenn es alles ziemlich Glatt aussieht.....die Erfahrung (Schmerzlich) halt.....ja manchmal kann man sich auch saublöd mit nem Rad anstellen



dito 



Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Und weiter gehts im Programm...hier mal Bilder mit Gusset. die sind jetzt nicht so krass gerendert, weil das is echt n *rsch voll Arbeit. Ne richtig fette Visualisierung kommt wieder, wenn das Bike final ist.



mir währe die erste deiner Varianten am liebsten. Also ohne Gusset oder Verstärkungsrohr. Aber ich bin ja nicht der einzige Käufer, deswegen könnte ich mich mit der Variante hier auch noch anfreunden. Mit dem Rohr, das sieht meiner meinung nach überhauptnicht schön aus.

mfg david


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlabbeloui (11. Februar 2011)

hehehe...hab mir fast gedacht, dass jede Variante ihre Anhänger findet...das machts natürlich nicht einfacher
Jürgen und ich werden uns nochmal bequatschen und schauen welche Lösung es am Ende wird.

Das mit der Zugführung und Verletzungsgefahr leuchtet mir ein...vielleicht könnte man die Aufnahmen etwas nach innen drehen, mal schaun, wie das rüber kommt.

Die anderen Größen kommen auch bald...


----------



## san_andreas (11. Februar 2011)

Ich würde, wenn möglich, sowieso komplett auf die abschraubbaren Montageösen gehen. Ich hatte das vor 10 Jahren an meinem Mountaincycle und es gibt mMn keine bequemere Variante, Züge und Leitungen zu montieren/demontieren.
Und da mit den neuen 10 fach Antrieben einige vielleicht auch nur ein Kettenblatt vorne fahren werden, ist es doch super, wenn man die Umwerferkabelösen auch abschrauben kann.
Specialized hat das jetzt auch am Demo, funzt einfach super.


----------



## Schlabbeloui (11. Februar 2011)

Einer geht noch...
Momentan favorisieren Jürgen und ich die Variante mit dem Rohr als Gusset...aber man könnte das Unterrohr natürlich auch gerade lassen...





Da freut sich die Oldschool-Fraktion...und solange es nicht wie ein Nicoblei aussieht kann ich auch damit leben


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Februar 2011)

ich würde den Schwung im Rahmen/Oberrohr lassen
so sieht das aus wie bei vielen anderen auch


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2011)

das gerade oberrohr wirkt in verbindung mit den sonstigen "organischen" formen irgendwie wie ein fremdkörper. passt gar nicht!

ich bin auch für das rohr-gusset (variante zwei von weiter oben)


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. Februar 2011)

Müßte ich mich entscheiden, wäre ich auch für das Röhrchengusset mit Oberrohrknick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 169926 (11. Februar 2011)

bitte geschwungenes Oberrohr!!!!!!


----------



## Schlabbeloui (11. Februar 2011)

Alles klar...das höre ich gerne!
Fand das mit Gussetrohr und Biegung auch am gediegensten


----------



## mr.j0e (11. Februar 2011)

Mir hat die letzte Version trotz Gusset eigentlich am besten gefallen, aber die anderen Versionen gehen für mich auch in Ordnung


----------



## ollo (11. Februar 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Alles klar...das höre ich gerne!
> Fand das mit Gussetrohr und Biegung auch am gediegensten




puh glück gehabt........ich dachte schon es wird irgendwann wie ein **** aussehen 

Sattelstützen und Umwerferhalter unter das Oberrohr, dann kannst Du eine reihe Halter vom Unterrohr wegnehmen, wenn das mit der Unwerferanlenkung hinkommt, nur mal so zum darüber nachdenken


----------



## Schlabbeloui (11. Februar 2011)

den Umwerfer können wir leider nicht anders legen...der sitzt ja auch der Kettenstrebe und bewegt sich beim Einfedern mit...sprich der Zuganschlag muss an der Kettenstrebe befestigt sein. Da können wir leider keinen Anschlag von oben dagegen setzen...sonst wäre das schon geschehen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. Februar 2011)

Ich oute mich, die letztgezeigte Variante, also flaches gerades rohr mit breiter Abstützung find ich MIT ABSTAND am Hübschesten. Nennt mich Old School, aber so wirds richtig hübsch.   

Leider ist keiner meiner Meinung 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## iRider (11. Februar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ich oute mich, die letztgezeigte Variante, also flaches gerades rohr mit breiter Abstützung find ich MIT ABSTAND am Hübschesten. Nennt mich Old School, aber so wirds richtig hübsch.
> 
> Leider ist keiner meiner Meinung
> 
> ...



Stimmt nicht, ich finde das auch am Besten! 
"Gerade" Rohre sehen einfach zeitloser aus. Wenn es etwas sexxxier sein soll dann könnt Ihr auch über sowas wie beim Socom nachdenken (spreche nur vom Übergang Sitzrohr-Oberrohr):


----------



## Murx (11. Februar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ich oute mich, die letztgezeigte Variante, also flaches gerades rohr mit breiter Abstützung find ich MIT ABSTAND am Hübschesten. Nennt mich Old School, aber so wirds richtig hübsch.
> 
> Leider ist keiner meiner Meinung
> 
> ...



Hübsch finde ich beide Versionen - aber: Je höher das Oberrohr ansetzt, desto tiefer kann man die Sattelstütze versenken. Mindesttiefe der Stütze ist Unterkante Oberrohr, d.h da wird die Stütze abgesägt. (sofern die kritischen Länge der Stütze selber passt, aber die Länge liegt meistens unter dem Abstand Unterseite Oberrohr - Sattelklemme)

Und je mehr ich bei der Stütze absägen kann, desto weiter krieg ich sie rein. Und das ist hin und wieder ein echtes Plus.

Deswegen - Variante zwei mit geschwungenem Oberrohr.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## ollo (11. Februar 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> den Umwerfer können wir leider nicht anders legen...der sitzt ja auch der Kettenstrebe und bewegt sich beim Einfedern mit...sprich der Zuganschlag muss an der Kettenstrebe befestigt sein. Da können wir leider keinen Anschlag von oben dagegen setzen...sonst wäre das schon geschehen




son Mist, dann wird es wohl doch ein Canyon....


























Nee war nur Spaß


----------



## Deleted 169926 (16. Februar 2011)

gibts schon was neues????

Gewicht Preis usw????

und vor allem wie soll es nun aussehen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Februar 2011)

Also ich wäre für das gerade Oberrohr!


----------



## mr.j0e (17. Februar 2011)

Der Jü ist glaub ich gerade schwer beschäftigt mit dem schweißen der Enduro-Rahmen.
Mich würde auch noch interessieren wie es mit der Belastungsmöglichkeit des Rahmens aussieht, sprich ob auch mal der eine oder andere Hüpfer bzw Drop (bis max. 2 m) drin ist, nicht dauernd und als Haupteinsatzzweck aber mal zwischendurch soll das ja vorkommen.
Oder mit dem Rahmen besser verkneifen (Enduro will ich nicht, ist mir zu viel Federweg)?


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Februar 2011)

mr.j0e schrieb:


> Der Jü ist glaub ich gerade schwer beschäftigt mit dem schweißen der Enduro-Rahmen.
> Mich würde auch noch interessieren wie es mit der Belastungsmöglichkeit des Rahmens aussieht, sprich ob auch mal der eine oder andere Hüpfer bzw Drop (bis max. 2 m) drin ist, nicht dauernd und als Haupteinsatzzweck aber mal zwischendurch soll das ja vorkommen.
> Oder mit dem Rahmen besser verkneifen (Enduro will ich nicht, ist mir zu viel Federweg)?



Was soll er dir darauf antworten?

Hast 120kg und die Fahrtechnik eines Backsteins?
Oder hast du 55kg mir geschmediger Fahrtechnik wie eine Katze?

Was ist für dich ein Drop?
Geht es ins Flat?

Überleg doch mal...............


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Februar 2011)

Rocky Rider hat leider recht, derartige Aussagen kann man nicht pauschalisieren, aber ich kann für die Reklamationsabwicklung von Jürgen sprechen, da hatte ich einmal einen Garantiefall und der Rahmen kam nicht nur repariert zurück sondern auch mit Hardride-Gussets, extra für mich.  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## mr.j0e (17. Februar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Was soll er dir darauf antworten?
> 
> Hast 120kg und die Fahrtechnik eines Backsteins?
> Oder hast du 55kg mir geschmediger Fahrtechnik wie eine Katze?
> ...



Okay, sagen wir mal 75kg Fahrergewicht mit durchschnittlicher guter/schlechter Fahrtechnik. 
Drops in Form natürlicher Abbruch/rutsch-kanten im Wald oder ggf. im Bikepark aber nicht ins Flat.
Das man das nicht permanent mit einem AM machen sollte ist mir auch klar, mich interessiert halt nur ob das Fanes bereits mit kleinen Angstfaktoren bzgl. der Wandstärke dimensioniert wurde sodass es nach zwei solcher Aktionen reißt oder ob von vornherein auch ein Augenmerk auf actionlastigeres Fahren und damit großzzügigere Dimensionen gelegt wurde.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Februar 2011)

Frag am besten Jürgen, aber ich behaupte mal, es ist immer noch ein Alutech. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## mr.j0e (17. Februar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Frag am besten Jürgen, aber ich behaupte mal, es ist immer noch ein Alutech.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Ich hab auch die Hoffnung und wollte nur mal ein Statement hören 
Deswegen hatte ich es hier reingeschrieben da der Jürgen ja im Moment wohl ziemlich beschäftigt ist


----------



## Schlabbeloui (19. Februar 2011)

Moin Leutz!

Im Moment sind alle Größen in Arbeit, eigentlich sogar schon fertig...aber XL und XXL ärgern uns noch ein bissl.

Es wird die Variante "gebogenes Oberrohr mit Rohr-Gusset"...aber wir setzen das O-Rohr noch zusätzlich 10mm tiefer.
Nächste Woche wieder mehr Infos...

Zum Thema Einsatzgebiet:
Das ist ein All Mountain-Rahmen. Natürlich ists ein Alutech und wird den Wurzeln treu bleiben...aber so ein Ding ist nicht zum Droppen oder für den Bikepark gemacht! Dafür wirds auch keine offizielle Freigabe geben, auch wenn es das aushält...

Ich versteh garnicht wozu es so viele verschiedene Bikes gibt, der Jürgen hat so viel schönes Bikepark- und Drop-Spielzeug im Programm. Wenn wir eines Tages eine Cross Country-Variante vom Fanes bauen kommt wahrscheinlich die gleiche Frage


----------



## mr.j0e (19. Februar 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Zum Thema Einsatzgebiet:
> Das ist ein All Mountain-Rahmen. Natürlich ists ein Alutech und wird den Wurzeln treu bleiben...aber so ein Ding ist nicht zum Droppen oder für den Bikepark gemacht! Dafür wirds auch keine offizielle Freigabe geben, auch wenn es das aushält...


War mir schon klar, auch das es da keine offizielle Freigabe für gibt, würde ich an eurer Stelle auch nicht machen.
Mir ging es mehr um den letzten Teilsatz .
Der Punkt mit den vielen Bikes die der Jü hat ist sicherlich richtig aber nicht jeder kann sich mehrere Bikes für 2000+ in die Bude stellen und da versuch ich für mich dann schon den besten Kompromiss aus Gewicht, Fahreigenschaften und Haltbarkeit zu finden und ich werde sehr selten damit droppen und im Bikepark rumrödeln da will ich mir kein extra Bike für kaufen. Von der Haltbarkeit wäre wohl ein Enduro Fanes für mich das richtige, aber bei 160mm Federweg fehlt mir dann auf normalen Mittelgebirgstrails die Spritzigkeit, deswegen schau ich aufs AM. Vielleicht kann ich ja mal mit dem Jü reden das er mir ein Enduro mit 140/150mm FW baut , ist eh noch eine Weile hin bis zur Neuanschaffung .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Februar 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> [...] Wenn wir eines Tages eine Cross Country-Variante vom Fanes bauen kommt wahrscheinlich die gleiche Frage



Der Fluch der Marke Alutech... 

...anbei, meine persönliche Meinung zur "Bikeparkfreigabe". Seit ein gewisser Taiwan-Importhersteller dieses Wort in seinen Werbebamphleten heraus gestellt hat muss jeder Hersteller sowas bringen, vorher hats keinen geschert. 

Kann man Graphen über Wurzeln legen? *Nein.*

Kann man ein Mountainbike als Schwingungssystem berechnen? *Nein.*

Fahrer, Gewicht, Fahrtechnik, Fahrgebiet, es lassen sich beliebig viele Unbekannte in diese Gleichung einfügen. Kann man das berechnen? *Nein.*

Sind alle Bikeparks gleich? *Nein.*

Sind Homespots mit grausig gemachten Landungen und Missbrauch des MTBs beim Flatdrop in der City weniger materialquälend? *Nein.*

Wissen wir das unser Sport die nächsten Jahre gleich bleibt und sich nicht in wenigen Jahren nach dem (im MTB-Sport bekannt, bewährten) höher, schneller, weiter Prinzip in  die absoluten Extreme entwickelt? *Nein.*

Kann man (in Folge des Ganzen) mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen das ein System im Einsatz hält? *Nein.* 

Also, was bleibt noch von der phänomenalen Bikeparkfreigabe übrig? Richtig, der Marketinganteil. Interessiert mich das? *Nein.*

...und als Hersteller würde ich mich auch arg hüten sowas wie eine "Bikeparkfreigabe" zu geben, sonst kommt noch einer mit einem All-Mountain-Hardtail mit Pike, springt den Jah-Drop und beschwert sich dass das Rad nicht gehalten hat, hatte ja ne "Bikeparkfreigabe".

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: So, und jetzt zerreißt mich.


----------



## mr.j0e (19. Februar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> P.S.: So, und jetzt zerreißt mich.



Nö, warum?
Alles vollkommen richtig, teilweise finde ich natürliche Trails materialfordernder als plattgewalzte/geshapte Bikeparkstrecken (mit Ausnahme von Wurzel/Steinfeldern usw.).
Mir ging es hauptsächlich um die angelegten Sprünge und Drops die man in BPs findet, deswegen hatte ich das Bespiel gebracht, das der Begriff Bikeparkfreigabe unglücklich ist ist vollkommen richtig aber Schlabbeloui hat ja schon klargestellt das es so etwas fürs Fanes AM nicht geben wird.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Februar 2011)

ob die paar mm mehr FW des Enduro Fanes weniger Spritzigkeit bedeuten hängt doch letztendlich vom finalen Aufbau ab
packst du in das AM den gleichen sackschweren LRS, die gleichen dicken DH Pellen, die gleiche "fette" Gabel und den gleichen Kurbel-Backstein rein, wird auch das AM nicht mehr wirklich spritzig sein.
Wenn droppen und Bikepark auch nur gelegendlich ein Thema sind würde ich mir dafür eher einen entsprechenden LRS bereithalten, bei der Gabel im Bereich Lyrik oder Deville bleiben und das Enduro mit einem nicht zu schweren Dämpfer nehmen. Da sollte sich auch ein tourentauglicher Aufbau mit sub14kg realisieren lassen mit dem man dann auch problemlos nen AlpenX fahren kann

Wenn deine Fahrtechnik sauber ist und du überlegst bevor du nen Drop fährst, wird auch das AM mit entsprechendem Aufbau den Bikeparkausflug überleben


ansonsten siehe LH und seine Nein Liste


----------



## Radical_53 (19. Februar 2011)

Kann LH da auch nur beipflichten.


----------



## ollo (19. Februar 2011)

mr.j0e schrieb:


> War mir schon klar, auch das es da keine offizielle Freigabe für gibt, würde ich an eurer Stelle auch nicht machen.
> Mir ging es mehr um den letzten Teilsatz .
> Der Punkt mit den vielen Bikes die der Jü hat ist sicherlich richtig aber nicht jeder kann sich mehrere Bikes für 2000+ in die Bude stellen und da versuch ich für mich dann schon den besten Kompromiss aus Gewicht, Fahreigenschaften und Haltbarkeit zu finden und ich werde sehr selten damit droppen und im Bikepark rumrödeln da will ich mir kein extra Bike für kaufen. Von der Haltbarkeit wäre wohl ein Enduro Fanes für mich das richtige, aber bei 160mm Federweg fehlt mir dann auf normalen Mittelgebirgstrails die Spritzigkeit, deswegen schau ich aufs AM. Vielleicht kann ich ja mal mit dem Jü reden das er mir ein Enduro mit 140/150mm FW baut , ist eh noch eine Weile hin bis zur Neuanschaffung .




vielleicht kann man aus dem Fanes Enduro ein spritzigeres Bike machen wenn man einen kürzeren Dämpfer mit weniger Hub einbaut 190 /50 mm ........mal sehen was der Herr Oberkonstrukteur dazu sagt, bezüglich freigängigkeit und Geo..........wobei ohne es jemals gefahren zu sein, würde ich noch nicht über Spritzig oder nicht Spritzig bei 160 mm urteilen wollen


----------



## Schlabbeloui (19. Februar 2011)

Das Enduro mitm kürzerem Dämpfer "downgraden" haut leider nich hin...die nächste Länge wäre ein 200/57 Dämpfer. Der hat voll eingefedert ne Länge 143mm (logens...), ein 216/63.5 Dämpfer kommt auf 152.5mm.
Das gibt beim Einfedern nen fiesen Konflikt...die Brücke in den Sitzstreben würde volle Kanne ins Sitzrohr reinhämmern.

Ne andere Idee wäre die Dämpferaufnahme versetzt anzuschweißen, dann könnte das wieder hinhauen. Werde das mal wenn ein bissl Zeit übrig ist checken...das dürfte fast auf die All Mountain-Kinematik hinauslaufen.

EDIT: Muss da auch dem Bjoern voll zustimmen, vor allem der Aufbau und die Fahrwerksabstimmung machen den Charakter (und die Haltbarkeit) des Bikes aus. Wenn das Enduro mit nem Luftdämpfer aufgebaut ist, dann kann man ja echt easy das Fahrwerk für die Tour n bissl aufpumpen, Zugstufe nachstellen...fertig...und wir haben ja noch die 160mm-Option mit Hilfe der Wippen-Inlets.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murx (19. Februar 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> EDIT: Muss da auch dem Bjoern voll zustimmen, vor allem der Aufbau und die Fahrwerksabstimmung machen den Charakter (und die Haltbarkeit) des Bikes aus. Wenn das Enduro mit nem Luftdämpfer aufgebaut ist, dann kann man ja echt easy das Fahrwerk für die Tour n bissl aufpumpen, Zugstufe nachstellen...fertig...und wir haben ja noch die 160mm-Option mit Hilfe der Wippen-Inlets.


Baut doch - in schöner guter alter Alutech Tradition - einen Dämpferschlitten ein. Bitebittebittebitte mit Schlagsahne obendrauf !!!!!


----------



## mr.j0e (19. Februar 2011)

Ja wie gesagt ich hab noch alle Zeit der Welt und im konkreten Fall wird dann sicherlich eine Probefahrt zu einer Entscheidung führen (ein entsprechender Händler ist gleich in der Nähe).


----------



## Spirit_Moon (20. Februar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Der Fluch der Marke Alutech...
> 
> ...anbei, meine persönliche Meinung zur "Bikeparkfreigabe". Seit ein gewisser Taiwan-Importhersteller dieses Wort in seinen Werbebamphleten heraus gestellt hat muss jeder Hersteller sowas bringen, vorher hats keinen geschert.
> 
> ...



Du schreibst hier eine ziemliche Menge nicht belegten Unsinn. Abgesehen davon scheinst du ein schwerwiegendes Problem zu haben, anders kann man sich diese Hasstiraden nicht erklären.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Februar 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Du schreibst hier eine ziemliche Menge nicht belegten Unsinn. Abgesehen davon scheinst du ein schwerwiegendes Problem zu haben, anders kann man sich diese Hasstiraden nicht erklären.



wo liest du da Hasstiraden ?
Auch wenn ich nicht immer seiner Meinung bin, hat LH hier in allen Punkten durchaus Recht


----------



## Spirit_Moon (20. Februar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wo liest du da Hasstiraden ?
> Auch wenn ich nicht immer seiner Meinung bin, hat hier in allen Punkten Recht



3 Aussagen sind mehr als nur fragwürdig. Der Rest ist einfach nur einer Frage der Interpretation und teilweise unnötig reißerisch. 

Ansonsten einfach mal zwischen den Zeilen lesen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Februar 2011)

Also bevor der Faden hier (LV-Forum-typisch) abdriftet und es hier nicht mehr um die Fanes AM geht biete ich dir an mir entweder per PN dein Problem mit mir zu beichten oder alternativ den bösen Post von mir zu nehmen, zu zitieren und in "sontige Bikethemen" eine Diskussion zur "Bikeparkfreigabe" aufzumachen.

Hier hats nix zu suchen, das war nur eine persönliche Anmerkung von mir.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## scylla (20. Februar 2011)

@Spirit &co.
Lasst uns doch ins LV-Forum gehen mit den Streitereien 
... und nicht das schöne, nette Alutech-Forum versauen 

PS: interessant, wer hier alles mitliest 

PPS: und der Lord hat doch recht


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Februar 2011)

naja zw. den Zeilen lesen ist immer eine sehr subjektive Geschichte


----------



## Schlabbeloui (21. Februar 2011)

Will Dir ja nicht in den rücken fallen Lord...aber Graphen kann man über Wurzeln legen. Habe ich in meiner Diplomarbeit schon getan 




Prinzipiell hast Du schon recht Lord, dieser Graph erfasst mit ein paar tausend Messwerten ja nur einige Sekunden...kein ganzes Bikeleben. Wollte aber unbeding klugschei*en 

@Spirit: da steht "zero tolerance" bei Deinem Avatar...Du bist doch kein Radikaler? 

EDIT: Lord...als alter Dämpfer-Tuningspezialist, wo liegt der Fehler in der Fahrwerksabstimmung? Kann man gut anhand des Sprunges im Vergleich mit dem Rest der Kurve herauslesen


----------



## ollo (21. Februar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> @Spirit &co.
> Lasst uns doch ins LV-Forum gehen mit den Streitereien
> ... ist da schon wieder nichts los bzw. Friede Freude Eierkuchen
> 
> ...



zum Rest fällt mir nur das ein........ http://www.artikel5.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Februar 2011)

Seltsamerweise sind es immer die gleichen Leute, die den LV- artgerechten Untergang eines Themas provozieren.
Ruckzuck zugemüllt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Februar 2011)

@Rocky: dann gieß doch nicht noch extra Öl ins Feuer....


----------



## H.B.O (21. Februar 2011)

ich wage zu behaupten das problem könnte eine zu schnelle zugstufe sein


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. Februar 2011)

Progression Gabel / Hinterbau ungleich, war aber selber nicht sicher, Schlabbeloui hats mir geflüstert. Aber aus einer Kurve zu der sonst nix bekannt ist kann man halt auch wenig lesen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Februar 2011)

Kann man die beiden Graphen nicht zeitlich korrigieren?
So, dass Vorder- und Hinterrad ihre Reaktion an der gleichen Stelle zeigen?
Dann würde man an dem Amplituden doch deutlicher erkennen, dass der Hinterbau weniger Weg frei gibt, als die Gabel.

Ich denke, wenn ein solches Diagramm aussagekräftig sein soll, muss der Fahrer stocksteif auf dem Bike stehen und dann das Bike machen lassen.
Hat er das?

Bei 9300 reagiert das Hinterrad VOR dem Vorderrad, müsste dann ein Sprung gewesen sein?


----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2011)

und was hat nun mehr progression? bei dem "sprung" sieht's ja so aus, als hätte die gabel mehr endprogression (richtig oder falsch??)... oder als hätte der fahrer das sinnvolle getan und wäre mit dem gewicht nach hinten gegangen... bei dem "kleinkram" davor und danach ist dafür der dämpfer straffer.


----------



## Schlabbeloui (21. Februar 2011)

Man könnte den Graphen zeitlich schon verschieben, aber da müsste die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit immer mit einfließen...sonst passts wieder nicht. So wie es jetzt gemessen ist sind die Kurven schon etwas aussagekräftiger, sonst könnte man meine schlechte Landung bei 9300 ja garnicht erkennen 

Stocksteif auf dem Bike zu stehen bringt so gesehen nicht so viel, man will ja wissen, was wirklich im Betrieb passiert. Wichtig sind möglichst viele Referenzkurven von unterschiedlichen Fahrern...ist wie bei ner Umfrage, je mehr Daten, desto ausagekräftiger wird die Geschichte. Damit kann man echt viel zum Fahrwerk (und zu den verschiedenen Fahrern) sagen.


----------



## Schlabbeloui (21. Februar 2011)

@Scylla:

Hast recht...die Gabel hat einen progressiveren Verlauf. Deswegen macht die Gabel trotz weicherer Grundeinstellung bei richtigen Schlägen bzw. der Landung "zu" während der Hinterbau noch "weiter läuft".

Da sieht man auch schön, wie wichtig es ist, das Dämpfer und Gabel gut zueinander passen. Aufgrund dieser Daten (war ein Proto-Rahmen) habe ich die Progession von dem Rahmen noch mal deutlich stärker gemacht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Februar 2011)

Ist sicher eine komplexe Wissenschaft für sich.

Betrachtet man nur eine stinknormale enge Kurve:

Bei würde die Gabel bis zum Kurvenscheitel weit eintauchen, damit das Heck leicht wird.
Kurz hinter dem Scheitel würde der Hinterbau dann stark komprimiert.
Und zwar dann, wenn ich die Bremse loslasse, den Arsch in den Sattel knalle, und das Hinterrad wieder Grip bekommt.

Jemand anderes würde eine solche Kurve sicher ganz anders fahren.

Demnach müsstest du aber zu den Daten unbedingt auch die Strecke kennen?
Sonst würde meine Kurve aussehen, wie beim anderen ein Sprung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlabbeloui (21. Februar 2011)

jepp...die Strecke muss man bei der Messung auf jeden Fall auch betrachten, sonst kommt man leicht zu falschen Schlüssen.
In der Regel hast Du bei einer Abfahrt ein paar Schlüsselstellen die interessant sind. Dann zieht man sich immer nur ein paar Sekunden für ein "Ereignis" aus den Daten raus und versucht daraus schlauer zu werden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Februar 2011)

Spannende Sache!


----------



## Makke (21. Februar 2011)

ich würde mir eine Version des Rahmens wünschen, mit einer M Höhe und einer L Länge ... fahre das gerade an meinem Proceed so ... 

Zu der Kinematikunterhaltung kann ich nichts beitragen ... hab da keinen Plan von

Mal ne Frage: neigt die Hinterbaukonstruktion nicht sehr leicht zum Flexen? Das Antriebsdreieck ist ja doch sehr flach (keine Ahnung wie man das in der Fachsprache nennt)


----------



## der-gute (21. Februar 2011)

wo bleibt eigentlich das für heute versprochene endgültige Fanes AM Design?

;-)


----------



## Moonboot42 (21. Februar 2011)

Der Tag ist doch noch nicht vorbei. Kommts heute nicht, kommts morgen. Auf fb meinte Jü, daß der Preis wie beim Fanes Enduro ausfällt, ein leichterer Rohrsatz verbaut wird, der Proto kommt in kürze und die Serie zum Rivafestival kommt, keine Ahnung wie das so fix geht.

Makke, warum die Winkel so aussehen, ist hier sehr gut erklärt.


----------



## Makke (21. Februar 2011)

Danke ... wieder etwas schlauer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlabbeloui (21. Februar 2011)

@der-gute: immer mit der Ruhe...is ja schon fertig, hab extra Überstunden für euch geschoben


----------



## Schlabbeloui (21. Februar 2011)

hmmm...weiß einer von euch, warum die Qualität von den Bildern hier immer so bescheiden ist?
...die Originaldatei war 1a top-Qualität...jedes mal der gleiche Mist...grrrrrr


----------



## blutbuche (21. Februar 2011)

super schön geworden !!! das ganze jetzt noch in grün mit schwarzem hinterbau - und es ist perfekt


----------



## der-gute (21. Februar 2011)

Tataaaaaaaa!

;-)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. Februar 2011)

SO gefällt mir das.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Freerider_01 (21. Februar 2011)

I'm in love...
richtig geil geworden!!


----------



## wildermarkus (21. Februar 2011)

Sieht in Farbe wirklich gut aus!
Steht der Federweg hinten jetzt schon fest,oder hab ich das überlesen?

Gruß


----------



## Schlabbeloui (21. Februar 2011)

Extra für dich Blutbuche...jez is abba Feierabend für heute


----------



## Schlabbeloui (21. Februar 2011)

@wildermarkus:
Federweg 150/140 einstellbar...plus eine spezielle Uphill-Einstellung, die die Geometrie sehr steil macht


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Februar 2011)

ja so gefällt das !
sieht richtig gut aus



Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> hmmm...weiß einer von euch, warum die Qualität von den Bildern hier immer so bescheiden ist?
> ...die Originaldatei war 1a top-Qualität...jedes mal der gleiche Mist...grrrrrr



das liegt daran dass du für Webgeschichten hier ziemlich große Bilder  hochlädst. Die werden dann von dem Bilderserver in mittel, klein,  kleiner und thumb umgerechnet aber eben ohne großartige Berücksichtigung  der Bildqualität
Einfach für solche Webgeschichten die Bildgröße kleiner machen (ne 1000er lange Kantenlänge reicht völlig) und  eventuell dezent nachschärfen bevor du sie abspeicherst bzw. hier  reinlädst



Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> plus eine spezielle Uphill-Einstellung, die die Geometrie sehr steil macht



wird diese Federwegs & Uphill Einstellung werkzeuglos einstellbar sein oder muss man da unterwegs mit Imbus/Torx anfangen zu fummeln ?
Bei letzterem wird man wohl schon auf der ersten Tour im Mittelgebirge (= ständiges auf & ab) von den Kumpels gelyncht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 169926 (22. Februar 2011)

was so bissel rändering ausmacht. Geil geworden und mit dem gusset sieht es gar net so schlecht aus. Gewicht während noch interresant.

Was würdet ihr für ne Gabel vorschlagen? meine 130iger revaltion fällt ja raus. weil hier ja auch das thema gabel dämpfer zusammenspiel aufkam. 

vg


----------



## Greti (22. Februar 2011)

1A!!!!

Absolut Geil geworden - ich freue mich auf die ersten Naturabilder...

.....und so wie ich Jü kennen lernen durfte werden wir das Bike auch in "echt" zu sehen kriegen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Februar 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr für ne Gabel vorschlagen? meine 130iger revaltion fällt ja raus. weil hier ja auch das thema gabel dämpfer zusammenspiel aufkam.



da kommen eigentlich alle aktuellen 140-160(170)mm Gabeln in Frage, zumal ein mögliches Zusammenspiel ja auch vom Dämpfer selbst abhängt. Und da wird man ja u.U. auch zwischen mehreren wählen können.
Dann kommt die Frage...Coil oder Luft ?
Dann ....eher leicht (32mm Geröhr) oder eher stabil (36mm Geröhr) ?
ach ja....Fahrweise und Einsatzgebiet ist auch noch je ein Thema genauso wie Abneigungen gegenüber div Herstellern 

Ich würde derzeit zw. einer Revelation, einer DT EXM oder einer Bos Deville schwanken
Fuchsliebhaber greifen eben zu einer Talas o.ä. und manche mögen die italienischen Divas auf dem Hause Masochist(oder s.ä. )


----------



## checkb (22. Februar 2011)

Schönes Rad'l.


----------



## Makke (22. Februar 2011)

hmmm ... das ist echt schick ... da besteht echt erhöhte Gefahr vor Schreck auf den Kaufmichknopf zu drücken ...


----------



## ins (22. Februar 2011)

Schick geworden 

Wie sieht das mit der Geometrie bei 150mm Einstellung hinten und 160mm Gabel vorne aus?
Schwanke im Moment nämlich zwischen dem AM und dem Enduro.


----------



## oleschool (22. Februar 2011)

servus fanes fans,
geiles bike!
in raw mit schwarzen anbauteilen - schmatz!
haben will!

schon diskutiert worden - würde gerne flaschenhalter haben - gerne am unteren rohr außen zwischen rahmen und gabel - liebe den geschmack von kuhmist
mein rucksack ist auf alpen x immer schon schwer genug

wann kann man bestellen - wann auslieferung?

preise?

beste grüsse
robert


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. Februar 2011)

Richtig klasse


----------



## Schlabbeloui (22. Februar 2011)

@ins:

Habe das grad mal gecheckt...bei ner 160er Lyrik hättest Du einen LW von ~66.7° und ne Tretlagerhöhe von knapp 7mm über Radlinie

@Robert:

Flaschenhalter unter U-Rohr ist kein Thema...da müssen nur die Gewindenieten zusätzlich gesetzt werden...sowas habe ich schon früher im Fahrradgeschäft selbst gemacht. Damit hat der Jürgen bestimmt keine Probleme.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (22. Februar 2011)

.....oh , danke !!!!! mit ner pike würd´s sicher gut .... ich glaub´, ich hab´mich verliebt ... seufz ....

p.s. gibt ja auch flaschenhalter , die man hinten an den sattel klickt .... keine optimale lösung , aber besser , als nix ... oder trinkrucksack !


----------



## ins (22. Februar 2011)

@Stefan
Ist ja dasselbe Steuerrohr, welches auch beim Enduro verbaut wird oder? Also mit dem AngleSet von CaneCreek kompatibel?!

Falls ja steht das Rad jetzt ganz oben auf meiner Liste


----------



## Deleted 169926 (22. Februar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> da kommen eigentlich alle aktuellen 140-160(170)mm Gabeln in Frage, zumal ein mögliches Zusammenspiel ja auch vom Dämpfer selbst abhängt. Und da wird man ja u.U. auch zwischen mehreren wählen können.
> Dann kommt die Frage...Coil oder Luft ?
> Dann ....eher leicht (32mm Geröhr) oder eher stabil (36mm Geröhr) ?
> ach ja....Fahrweise und Einsatzgebiet ist auch noch je ein Thema genauso wie Abneigungen gegenüber div Herstellern
> ...



Ich habe mit meiner Revalation gute erfahrungen gemacht, werde die neue mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Von meinem Einsatzgebiet reichen die "leichteren" Teile aus.

Wird schon geil werden. Mal sehen wann wir die ersten bewundern können.

vg


----------



## Schlabbeloui (22. Februar 2011)

das Steuerrohr ist etwas anders geformt, aber der gleiche Standard...Angleset ist also kein Problem


----------



## mr.j0e (23. Februar 2011)

Ich bin verliebt 

Das Bike gefällt mir, rein von der Rahmenform schonmal besser als das Enduro und bei der Farbe muss ich nur noch überlegen obs ducatirot, grasgrün oder mittelblau wird  Aber dann mit weißem Hinterbau.
Kannst du uns schon etwas zum (kalkulierten) Rahmengewicht sagen?


----------



## RSR2K (23. Februar 2011)

Nice!

Sieht doch mit dem tieferen OR und dem Gusset direkt viel besser aus,sehr schön.Könntest Du evtl. bei Gelegenheit mal ein Render mit weißem Hinterbau und skyblue am Hauptrahmen machen?

Das wäre momentan mit RAW mein Favorit.Ich bin auf RL Bilder gespannt.




Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (23. Februar 2011)

Das ist wie ich mir das Enduro gewünscht hätte! Super sauberer Look!


----------



## Ischi (2. März 2011)

vielleicht könntet ihr auch an die kleinen leute denken und einen rahmen in größe xxs anbieten...für leute mit 1,55m körpergröße und unter 690mm überstandshöhe ...


----------



## blutbuche (2. März 2011)

...und für die mit 1,30 ...


----------



## san_andreas (2. März 2011)

@iRider: wirst du etwa Intense untreu ?


----------



## Ischi (2. März 2011)

@blutbuche

nu aber nicht frech werden...kleine räder sind voll der unerschlossene markt


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. März 2011)

Ischi schrieb:


> @blutbuche
> 
> nu aber nicht frech werden...kleine räder sind voll der unerschlossene markt


  Du meinst nich rein zufällig sowas ?

http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Komplettbike/Kinderlaufrad-My-First-Wildsau::396.html


----------



## Ischi (2. März 2011)

wie ich dieses forum liebe 

aber mal ernsthaft...würde das theoretisch gehen, oder ist der dämpfer im weg für so ein tiefes oberrohr?


----------



## san_andreas (2. März 2011)

Frag doch den JÜ wegen einer Custom-Lösung.


----------



## jan84 (5. März 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> [...]
> Kann man ein Mountainbike als Schwingungssystem berechnen? *Nein.*
> 
> Fahrer, Gewicht, Fahrtechnik, Fahrgebiet, es lassen sich beliebig viele Unbekannte in diese Gleichung einfügen. Kann man das berechnen? *Nein.*
> ...



Wenn Schlabbeloui schon am klug********n war:
An der (numerischen) Lösung der oberen beiden Probleme (mit Berücksichtigung des Fahrers) arbeite ich bzw. arbeiten wir, ist -wie zu erwarten- "recht knackig"... 
Wenn das dann irgendwann mal funktioniert lässt sich 3. zwar immernoch nicht beantworten, aber man kann schonmal deutlich genauere "Schnellschussaussagen" ohne (zerstörende) Prüfung machen als bisher. 

Bei letzterem stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu...

ontopic: Das AM ist richtig schick, dass tiefere Oberrohr ne super Entscheidung.  für die "offene" Entwicklung.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. März 2011)

Ich wusste damals schon das meine Aussage akademisch nicht 110%ig richtig war, aber ein Glück haben dennoch alle verstanden worauf ich hinaus wollte 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (6. März 2011)

So hab ichs auch aufgefasst, aber das Mitteilungsbedürfnis auf die Vorlage überwog .


----------



## Deleted 169926 (20. März 2011)

gibt´s schon was neues????


----------



## bliz2z (31. März 2011)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Zusammenfassung was aktuell für den Rahmen geplant ist? (Geo, etc.)

Thanks


----------



## Hufi (31. März 2011)

Wohl noch nicht da Sie noch in der Konstruktionsfase sind. Frühestens zur Eurobike Ende August.


----------



## Mausoline (9. Mai 2011)

Ischi schrieb:


> ...kleine räder sind voll der unerschlossene markt



stimme voll zu.

Bin auch verzweifelt auf der Suche


----------



## Makke (9. Mai 2011)

ich würde mir den Rahmen in M/L bestellen ... M-Höhe für mehr Schrittfreiheit und L-Länge für die passende Oberrohrlänge ... warum es diese Zwischengrößen nicht von Haus aus gibt verstehe ich nicht ... (Proceed hat(te) das zum Beispiel)
50cm Rahmenhöhe bei einem Enduro ist mir einfach zu hoch, wenn man bedenkt, das eine Variosattelstütze selbst versenkt noch mal min 3-4cm draufhaut ...

Habe jetzt schon einige auf Bildern gesehen, leider ist mir noch keines persönlich begegnet


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Mai 2011)

hier geht es aber nicht um die Fanes Enduro sondern um das AM ! 
und wer ausgefallene Dinge will bekommt die bei Alutech ja auch, kostet dann eben eine Aufpreis
bei den großen Herstellern gibt es Sondergrößen nicht für Geld und gute Worte


----------



## Makke (9. Mai 2011)

das stimmt wohl ... aber auch ein AM sollte heutzutage genug Schrittfreiheit mitbringen ... und ja, es sit schön das man bei Alutech die Sonderwünsche umsetzen kann ... das ist eine echt feine Sache ...


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Mai 2011)

Man soll es kaum glauben, aber auch ein 50cm Sitzrohr bietet genug Schrittfreiheit bei meinen 185cm und einer locker sitzenden shorts. Der Sattelrohrwinkel ist steil, da ist der Sattel auch so nicht im Gemächt, wenn man zum Beispiel hinter den Sattel geht und mit dem tiefen Oberrohr kommt man auch beim Drücken nicht mit dem Oberrohr ins gehege. Paßt alles ganz prima, obwohl ich auch erst bedenken hatte, da ich von einem 46er komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 169926 (17. Juni 2011)

Kommt hier dieses Jahr noch was ? Habe jetzt gehört das es doch kein am geben soll???? Ich brauchen nen neues Rad und will net ewig warten.


----------



## Hufi (17. Juni 2011)

nana
Dir sollte nicht entgangen sein das es für das Am einen ExtraFred gibt. Auch haben Jü und Schlabbeloui hier in diesem den Termin genannt. Und da wir ca 2,5Monate vor der Messe sind wird es wohl auch vorher nix zu sehen geben.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (17. Juni 2011)

Ist das nicht der extra tread für das am? Der andere mit dem fanes enduro hieß doch "neuers alutech 2011"

Zeig mal den anderen.  

Vg


----------



## Hufi (17. Juni 2011)

Ah entschuldige ich war komplett verkehrt. Das kommt davon wenn man mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig macht. Aber wie gesagt zur Messe Prototyp und dann Ende des Jahres die neuen Rahmen


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (19. Juni 2011)

Darf man sich hier eigentlich noch was wünschen?

Falls ja, dann würde ich mir wirklich sehr ein 29er AM mit 130mm Federweg wünschen. Am besten alles solide gebaut, prinzipiell Enduro tauglich, z.B. mit Steckachse auch hinten! Die Geometrie darf gerne 1:1 beim großen "S" kopiert werden, die haben das beim Stummelhüpfer schon sehr gut hinbekommen 

Wäre traumhaft so etwas auch made in Germany zu bekommen


----------



## blutbuche (20. Juni 2011)

sowas wünscht man sich nicht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (20. Juni 2011)

Mein lieber @blutbuche, ich kann den Spruch durchaus verstehen. Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass ein 26er in XXL in etwa genauso bescheiden aussieht wie ein 29er in Größe S. Vermutlich wird es sich mit den Fahreigenschaften ähnlich verhalten.

Wäre doch mal eine Idee, erst ab einer gewissen Rahmengröße auch die größeren Laufräder zu verbauen. Der fertigungstechnische Mehraufwand sollte sich dabei in Grenzen halten, oder?

Meinem Traum vom maßstäblich komplett angepassten Bike kommt die 29er Geschichte jedenfalls schon recht nah.
Der nächste Schritt sind dann 24" Laufräder für die kleinen Rahmen. Nebenan denkt man ja schon in diese Richtung.


----------



## blutbuche (20. Juni 2011)

nebenan denkt man so einiges ... und good old germany meint , es grundsätzlich nachmachen zu müssen ... sehr sinnig ...
aber  okay, ab einer gewissen personengrösse , kann ich das mit den grösseren rädern sogar versteh´n - so ab 1,95 oder so .. greez , bb


----------



## scylla (20. Juni 2011)

nebenan ist in dem fall wohl nicht übern ozean, sondern einfach nur im nächsten forum 
das mit dem L und dem roten V 

außerdem seh ich das genauso: 29er sehen todschick aus bei den extra-großen rahmengrößen, und 24er sehen super aus bei den extra-kleinen größen! mal rein optisch betrachtet


----------



## blutbuche (20. Juni 2011)

ah so - lv ...okay ...


----------



## zec (19. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> und 24er sehen super aus bei den extra-kleinen größen! mal rein optisch betrachtet


Von der Optik her schauts bei einem XS-Rahmen sicher gut aus. Leider fahren sich die kleinen Räder nicht auch noch super. Kenn jetzt zwar nur das Fahrgefühl eines 24" HR, aber die selbe Radgröße am VR stelle ich mir im groben Gelände relativ unentspannt vor.


----------



## zec (19. Juli 2011)

Achja, falls man sich noch was wünschen darf *gg* :
Könnte man beim jetzigen Design die Kettenstreben nicht noch ein Stückerl kürzer machen? So 420-425mm wären fein. Oder evtl. diese Option für die kleinste Rahmengröße anbieten?


----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2011)

zec schrieb:


> Von der Optik her schauts bei einem XS-Rahmen sicher gut aus. Leider fahren sich die kleinen Räder nicht auch noch super. Kenn jetzt zwar nur das Fahrgefühl eines 24" HR, aber die selbe Radgröße am VR stelle ich mir im groben Gelände relativ unentspannt vor.



Du musst das andersrum betrachten: 
Was dürfte unentspannter sein? 
1. ein Rad, das im groben Gelände nicht ganz so gut über ein Hindernis läuft?
2. ein Rahmen, wo ein kleiner Mensch beim Absteigen in grobem Gelände mit empfindlichen Weichteilen aufs Oberrohr knallt und sich beim Fahren den Sattel in den Bauch rammt?

Ist halt eine Abwägung der Prioritäten.
Ohne "Not" würde ich mir aber auch kein 24'' Vorderrad antun. 

Jemand, der von Anfang an nur 29'' Räder gefahren hat, wird über 26'' wahrscheinlich dasselbe sagen


----------



## zec (19. Juli 2011)

Tja, ist sicher beides recht unentspannt. Nur ließe sich Punkt 2 mit einem anderen Rahmendesign leichter aus der Welt zu schaffen als bei Punkt 1 die Physik zu ändern   .
Wie auch immer - jemand der direkt auf 24" Rädern das Biken anfängt, lernt sicher damit umzugehen. Bei einem Umstieg (so wie auch von dir erwähnt) schauts wieder anders aus.


----------



## ollo (20. Juli 2011)

29" wäre schon was feines, allein der Optik wegen........dann sieht es nicht mehr so aus als hätte man seinem Neffen das MTB geklaut und versucht Krampfhaft wie ein richtiger MTBler auszusehen  

...aber wer weiß,  irgendwie werkelt der Jürgen wohl ganz intensiv an einem weiteren Fanes Enduro Modell rum, Highend soviel war aus ihm raus zu quetschen .......ach wie schön wenn man so ins Plaudern kommt, auch wenn es eigentlich nur um die Druckstreben für das aktuelle Modell geht...............irgendwann Quatschen sie alle


----------



## mr.j0e (21. Juli 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> 29" wäre schon was feines, allein der Optik wegen........dann sieht es nicht mehr so aus als hätte man seinem Neffen das MTB geklaut und versucht Krampfhaft wie ein richtiger MTBler auszusehen
> 
> ...aber wer weiß, irgendwie werkelt der Jürgen wohl ganz intensiv an einem weiteren Fanes Enduro Modell rum, Highend soviel war aus ihm raus zu quetschen .......ach wie schön wenn man so ins Plaudern kommt, auch wenn es eigentlich nur um die Druckstreben für das aktuelle Modell geht...............irgendwann Quatschen sie alle


 
Wie jetz?
eine neue Version oder eine parallel zur aktuellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (21. Juli 2011)

mr.j0e schrieb:


> Wie jetz?
> eine neue Version oder eine parallel zur aktuellen?



so wie ich es verstanden habe (nach dem verquatscher ) parallel zur regulären Fanes (wohl auch etwas teurer)


----------



## Piefke (21. Juli 2011)

Ich könnte mir parallel zur Fanes Enduro eine Fanes FR als Ersatz für meine Wildsau gut vorstellen - so 180 - 200 mm FW, kurze Kettenstrebe (evtl. 24" Option)


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (21. Juli 2011)

Fanes FR und DH stehen in den sternen. erstmal sind die mit weniger federweg dran und freerider und DH rahmen habe ich genug im programm. aber es wird eine weitere Fanes enduro geben, neben der bekannten welche automatisch von generation zu generation weiter verfeinert wird...die ersten MKs sind schon dran... und auf der eurobike dann auch im detail zu sehen. mit der  fanes enduro ...... wurde gestern angefangen zu schweißen. tag für tag werden wir etwas zeigen und schön im netz verstreut veröffentlichen. wer was findet darf es gerne weiterreichen. was es genau sein wird werden wir in vollendung erst auf der EB zeigen, aber so ab ca. 2 wochen vorher dürfte es dann jedem klar sein der immer fleisig im netz unterwegs ist.

viel spass beim warten. ich gehe jetzt weiter schweißen...es warten ja noch mehr neuigkeiten zur EB die fertig werden wollen
derJÜ

p.s. ihr braucht mich nicht zu fragen. ich erzähle keinen etwas mehr!


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. Juli 2011)

Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, was da noch so alles neues von dir kommt
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Hufi (21. Juli 2011)

Aha dann war Ollo so zusagen das erste Puzzleteilchen!?


----------



## ollo (22. Juli 2011)

oh man jetzt baut der Jürgen auch noch Puzzle.....hier ein erstes Bild ..........und keiner außer Jürgen weiß was es ist


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. Juli 2011)

Haha, jetzt hats doch jemand ausgequatscht, ist aber warscheinlich eh beabsichtigt gewesen etwas zu leaken, das zweite bild sieht aus wie eine pinion aufnahme, vielleicht irre ich mich.


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. Juli 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> oh man jetzt baut der Jürgen auch noch Puzzle.....hier ein erstes Bild ..........und keiner außer Jürgen weiß was es ist


Ich tippe mal bei dem Bild aufn teil der Schwinge  und die Schweißnaht sieht aus als hätte  man  einen satz  Pizzabrötchen  nur grau angepinselt  

@ Jürgen das sollte  keine negative Kritik sein die Schweißnaht sieht nämlich Supergeil aus


----------



## ollo (22. Juli 2011)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal bei dem Bild aufn teil der Schwinge  und die Schweißnaht sieht aus als hätte  man  einen satz  Pizzabrötchen  nur grau angepinselt
> 
> @ Jürgen das sollte  keine negative Kritik sein die Schweißnaht sieht nämlich Supergeil aus





ja auf der Spur war ich auch schon.......ein weiteres Puzzleteil ist im richtigen Thread dafür aufgetaucht (Fanes Enduro) , da sollte wohl besser weiter gerätzelt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (22. Juli 2011)

so jetzt ein glas rotwein auf die guten tests von MTbike und der Freeride, Zitat aus Freeride, fazit: das alutech ist in unseren augen ein großer wurf. der hinterbau gehört zu den besten am markt und die morderne, tiefe geometrie trifft genau unseren geschmack. ein bike für alpentrails, freeridetouren, bikeparkeinsätze und vertriding. sehr variabel dank radstandverstellung. eine eierlegende wollmilchWILDsau!
und ganz nebenbei im direkten vergleich mit den anderen getesten enduroa aus ausgabe 2 von der freeride sind wir sogar mit maximaler punktzahl testsieger...okay ohne pokal aber der wein wird schmecken, so prost und feierabend für heute...morgen puzzel ich wieder ;-))


----------



## Osti (22. Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch! Freut mich für Euch und das habt ihr Euch verdient!


----------



## san_andreas (22. Juli 2011)

Ja, super ! Weiter so ! Es kommt auf jeden Fall wieder eine Sau ins Haus !


----------



## rallleb (22. Juli 2011)

Hab die FREERIDE auch gerade gelesen und hab das Rad auch wiedererkannt hab's im Juni in Torbole gesehen, hat mir außerordentlich gut gefallen in der Farbkombi
Gruß ralf


----------



## ollo (22. Juli 2011)

da wünscht man dem Jürgen nach all dem Stress doch gleich das 0,4 L Weinglas + einen der immer gleich Nachschenkt, freu mich für Dich und den Schlabeloui


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. Juli 2011)

Auch von mir einen dicken Glückwunsch. Nach all dem Stress hat sichs doch noch gelohnt, das Fazit ist echt eine Sechser im Lotto und um so beachtlicher, bei er Konkurrenz auf dem Enduromarkt. 
Mach die Flasche alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (22. Juli 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> Fanes FR und DH stehen in den sternen.


Schade.
Aber die Fanes Enduro ist so vielseitig, dass ich evtl. gar kein FR-Fully mehr brauche. Mal sehen oder die Wildsau muss halt einfach noch ein paar Jahre mitmachen.


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (23. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Auch von mir einen dicken Glückwunsch. Nach all dem Stress hat sichs doch noch gelohnt, das Fazit ist echt eine Sechser im Lotto und um so beachtlicher, bei er Konkurrenz auf dem Enduromarkt.
> Mach die Flasche alle!


 
ja ich danke euch für die glückwünsche. auch im namen vom stefan stark ( schlappelui...oder wie immer er sich nennt )
wir beide sind gerade überglücklich und ich habe hier mit meiner familie darauf angestossen. das ist mein persönlicher größter meilenstein bisher ( BTW auf www.freeride-magazin.de kann man dafür sogar voten ). 10 jahre alutech made by jürgen schlender und nun so ein ein geiles bike was auch die tester lobeslieder singen lässt ;-)). dabei vergisst man dann doch mal kurz wieviel stress es mit diesem bike gab und noch gerade in der serie wieder gibt...aber es ist es halt wert. wir sind so unglaublich stolz das könnt ihr euch nicht vorstellen. die mühe hat sich gelohnt....und wir stehen ja nicht still...so die werkstatt wartet!


----------



## Maui (23. Juli 2011)

na da bin ich mal aufs AM gespannt 

hier der funktionierende LINK zum voting

http://www.freeride-magazine.com/ne...-2011-die-innovationen-des-jahres/22/07/2011/


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. Juli 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> da wünscht man dem Jürgen nach all dem Stress doch gleich das 0,4 L Weinglas + einen der immer gleich Nachschenkt, freu mich für Dich und den Schlabeloui



Dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## Kurtchen (24. Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch, das Rad hat was


----------



## SFA (28. Juli 2011)

Hier noch ein Fanes-Test: http://www.frosthelm.de/testberichte/alutech_fanes


----------



## Skeletor23 (5. August 2011)

Verstehe ich das richtig, es kommt jetzt noch ein Fanes AM Rahmen? Was wird daran anders als am Fanes Enduro sein? eventuell etwas leichter?

Update: ok, habs mitlerweile soweit selbst rausgefunden. bin schon sehr drauf gespannt


----------



## RaidenX (11. August 2011)

Gibts denn wieder mal News vom AM? Die ersten Rahmen müssten doch demnächst so weit sein oder?

MFG


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (12. August 2011)

auf der eurobike werden wir hoffentlich alle neuheuten zeigen. ich bekomme erst mitte der Kw 33 die rohre und cnc frästeile dafür. jedes jahr der gleiche stress obwohl wir dieses jahr so früh sie noch nie angefangen hatten und teile geordert haben lassen uns die zuliefer wieder arg hängen.
eurobike Halle A2 stand 207 ab dem 31.8.-3.9.


----------



## der-gute (12. August 2011)

I'm there.
;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (13. August 2011)

Schade das bei Alutech immer erst die "groben" Geräte vorangetrieben werden! Ich denk das es auch einen großen Markt für das Fanes AM gibt.
Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## MO_Thor (15. August 2011)

Lese ich richtig?
Der Rahmen kann mit 160mm-Gabel gefahren werden und verträgt sich auch mit ner Hammerschmidt?
Wobei....Hammermüller ist mir weniger wichtig; nur die 160mm-Option....wenn das klappt, dann wirds Fanes AM mein Hardtail ersetzen....ooohja, das wird ein Fest!


----------



## snorre (16. August 2011)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Wobei....Hammermüller ist mir weniger wichtig;



 Hey mal langsam - nichts gegen Hammermüllers 



Viele Grüße, ein Hammermüller


----------



## MO_Thor (16. August 2011)

Oha....mein Spleen, Firmennamen umzudrehen, ging dann wohl nach hinten los. 
Also nochmal:
Hammermeiers sind mir weniger wichtig


----------



## snorre (16. August 2011)

Geht mir auch so, bei den Hammermeiers


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. August 2011)

Mein Wunsch? Fanes AM-Pinion. Die Enduro finde ich für mich überdimensioniert, aber Pinion würde ich gerne fahren wenns taugt. Da wäre die AM mit Pinion für mich quasi die "Killerapplikation"


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. August 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8616134&postcount=37


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (25. August 2011)

Geisterfahrer77 schrieb:


> Darf man sich hier eigentlich noch was wünschen?
> 
> Falls ja, dann würde ich mir wirklich sehr ein 29er AM mit 130mm Federweg wünschen. Am besten alles solide gebaut, prinzipiell Enduro tauglich, z.B. mit Steckachse auch hinten! Die Geometrie darf gerne 1:1 beim großen "S" kopiert werden, die haben das beim Stummelhüpfer schon sehr gut hinbekommen
> 
> Wäre traumhaft so etwas auch made in Germany zu bekommen




Wahnsinn, eben noch gewünscht, und schon wird es Wirklichkeit 

Das Fanes Trail 29er wird dann wohl in absehbarer Zeit im Keller stehen!


----------



## overslag (26. August 2011)

Ab wann ist die fanes am verfügbar ?
Gibts was genaueres ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (27. August 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Ab wann ist die fanes am verfügbar ?
> Gibts was genaueres ?


 
die feinheiten werden jetzt kommende woche auf der eurobike geklärt, angepeilt ist auslieferung zum frühjahr 2012.

heute werden wir noch bei FB den messeprototypen mit bild zeigen...sollte schon gestern geschehen aber DHL hat eine express sendung fehlgeleitet und somit hoffen wir mal auf heute.


----------



## C9H13NO3 (27. August 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> heute werden wir noch bei FB



:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. August 2011)

C9H13NO3 schrieb:


> :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. August 2011)

Finde zwar facebook auch recht doof, aber an und an recht nützlich, so konnte ich immerhin die komplette Bearbeitung der Fanes vom ALublock angefangen beobachten, das gibts nicht oft als Service. 


Also wenn euch Facebook stört, müßt ihr einfach das Bild hier ignorieren.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (27. August 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Finde zwar facebook auch recht doof, aber an und an recht nützlich, so konnte ich immerhin die komplette Bearbeitung der Fanes vom ALublock angefangen beobachten, das gibts nicht oft als Service.



Werbung = Service ? ? ? 

Aber schön das du uns facebook-Verweigerer hier mit Bildern versorgst.


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. August 2011)

Ja, Service. Auch wenn der Bereich hier fließend war, als wir auf die Fanes LE gewartet haben, waren die eh schon verkauft, dafür wußte man grob wie denn der Stand so ist. 
Alternative, siehe 601 Wartezimer.
Ansonsten haben die Bilder auch gerne mal als Diskussionsgrundlage, für z.B. Veränderungen am Oberrohr der Fanes AM,  gedient.
Aber ich verweigere mich dennoch dem fb.


EDIT:  So, beim zweiten Mal anschauen, sind mir die Decals zu viel, sieht zugemüllt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. August 2011)

Schöner Frame ! Aber das Rote auf dem Rahmen, soll das Graphikdesign sein ?


----------



## der-gute (27. August 2011)

wo sind n da die Unterschiede zum Enduro?

die Wippe sehe ich, aber sonst?


----------



## RSR2K (27. August 2011)

Hi,

so wie ich das bisher mitbekommen habe:

- leichterer Rohrsatz
- Druckstrebe kommt in Carbon, ohne verstellbare Ausfallenden
- gewichtsreduzierter Umlenkhebel

Mir gefällt es bisher sehr gut. Ich bin froh dass, das Oberrohr doch etwas weiter unten angesetzt wurde, verglichen mit den ersten Entwürfen.


----------



## der-gute (27. August 2011)

die Carbon-Druckstreben sind doch ein fakultatives Teil.


----------



## bikefun2009 (28. August 2011)

Also die Wippe sieht mal richtig elegant aus aber das Farbdesign is  vorsichtig gesagt gewöhnungsbedürftig Was beim Enduro fanes vom Schlabbel wieder richtig markant und stimmig aussieht  Kann mich bei dem Fanes vom schlabbel sowieso nich dem eindruck erwehren ,das es ne stilisierte ausführung eines diebels alt  decals nahe kütt  Die schraubbaren Kabelhalter sind aber auch recht  groß, finde die aber  schön Keine verstellbare Ausfallenden  Kommt mir das nur so vor oder sind die Lager kleiner ??


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (28. August 2011)

es handelt sich hierbei nur um ein messemuster und ist noch weit weg von der serie, also versteift euch nicht auf zu viel diskussion über die details. was serie schon ist:
kleineres anderes designtes kopfrohr, die wippe, die dämpferanlenkung/position, die kettenstrebe, die lager sind alle gleich wie bei der enduro. und natürlich eine auf ein AM optimierte geometrie mit 140/150mm federweg für federgabeln um die 150mm.
wir warten noch auf einen finalen leichteren rohrsatz und die carbonstrebe ( mit PM160 ) ohne radstandsverstellung, diese gibt es zur zeit nur bei der enduro.
das design ist auch nichts was es in serie geben soll...ich dacht mir lieber mal ein paar mehr aufkleber als immer keine oder nur alutech.


----------



## bikefun2009 (28. August 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> das design ist auch nichts was es in serie geben soll...ich dacht mir lieber mal ein paar mehr aufkleber als immer keine oder nur alutech.



  Na wenn das dann die Prototypen beklebung sein soll isset ja jut Notfalls gehste dir auch die Tarnfolie mit Wirbelmuster bei BMW ordern


----------



## muddiver (28. August 2011)

Wird es die Carbonstrebe dann generell, also auch fürs Enduro, nur ohne Radstandsverstellung geben?

Gruß
muddiver


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. August 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8658778&postcount=29


----------



## playbike (28. August 2011)

Sieht doch schon mal nicht schlecht aus das ganze!

Gibt`s denn schon eine Hausnummer für das Gewicht des Rahmens?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (28. August 2011)

ich hoffe zum  vorläufigen Gewicht schweigt der Jürgen, damit es nicht wieder so eine häßliche Diskussion wie bei der Enduro gibt  


@ Jü 
die Decals mit dem Gebirge sind schon mal nicht schlecht ........ wie wäre es mit einem "IBC User stylen die Fanes Serie" (so wie RS das mit seiner Totem macht) , hier sind doch einige Feingeister unterwegs


----------



## playbike (28. August 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> ich hoffe zum  vorläufigen Gewicht schweigt der Jürgen, damit es nicht wieder so eine häßliche Diskussion wie bei der Enduro gibt



Da haste vielleicht recht. Mir ist auch lieber ich weiß dann wirklich das reelle Gewicht. Aber eins ist sicher: Leichter wie das Enduro Fanes wird es auf alle Fälle


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. August 2011)

Ach, das ist ein Gebirge!? ich dachte schon , an der Druckstrebe läuft "Blut" runter. Auch glaube, wenn man die Druckstrebe cleant, ist es top, die Beschleunigungstreifen find ich ,klasse.

Naja, der Designer steht halt auf Intense und als ich mal mit einem vom Rudel aufem Parkplatz gesprochen hab, fan er seinne Keiler WC zwar geil, aber zu lean von der Optik her. Es gints halt auch Liebhaber von vielen Decals.


----------



## overslag (28. August 2011)

Habe gehoft das ich dieses Jahr noch die Fanes am fahren kann 

Werde euch aber sicher auf der eurobike besuchen


----------



## bikulus (28. August 2011)

Dann freu ich mich auch mal auf die Bilder und hoffentlich gibts dann auchGeodaten
Bikulus


----------



## slash-sash (29. August 2011)

Nachdem ich gestern nacht den kompletten Thread gurchgelesen habe, muß ich sagen, ich kaufe mir wohl eher ein Fanes AM, als das Enduro.
Was ich aber nicht ganz raus gelesen habe; oder ich war zu müde, um es aufzunehmen; Wird das AM jetzt nun auf der Eurobike stehen oder nicht?

BTW: Ich hätte den Knick des Oberrohrs noch ein wenig größer gemacht. Ist aber lediglich eine Optik-Frage. Ansonsten finde ich die Rahmenform wirklich sehr ansprechend. Wobei ich das Design doch sehr minimalistisch und brav finde. Da gefällt mir widerum Specialized z.B. sehr gut. Also warum so zurückhaltend bei der Qualität von Bike?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. August 2011)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht ganz raus gelesen habe; oder ich war zu müde, um es aufzunehmen; Wird das AM jetzt nun auf der Eurobike stehen oder nicht?



wohl zu müde! 





das ist der Fanes AM Prototyp der auf der EB gezeigt wird


----------



## ollo (29. August 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ach, das ist ein Gebirge!? ich dachte schon , an der Druckstrebe läuft "Blut" runter. ..........





 ja das ist das Bike des Dorfschlachters ....


----------



## bikulus (2. September 2011)

Hallo
hat denn jemand info zum Lenkwinkel, vielleicht ist da ja auf der EB was gesprochen worden??
Danke
Bikulus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (2. September 2011)

Hier ein Ausgangspunkt, aber ohne Gewähr.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7916823&postcount=144


----------



## RaidenX (5. September 2011)

Hi,

hat eigentlich jemand der auf der Euro Bike war nähere Informationen über das AM Fanes bekommen? Ich meine vorallem was Gewicht und  eventuelle Liefertermine betrifft.

Gruß


----------



## baatz (9. September 2011)

wie groß wird denn die Dämpfereinbaulänge beim Fanes AM ?


----------



## montero (11. September 2011)

Also das Fanes AM arbeitet sich gerade auf meiner Kandidatenliste für meine mittelfristig geplante Neuanschaffung steil nach oben 

Über eine Sache hab ich allerdings noch nichts gelesen und das könnte für mich eventuell ein Thema werden: Wie siehts denn mit Rohloff-Kompatibilität aus?


----------



## n4ppel (12. September 2011)

Nachdem das Morewood Sukuma gegenüber den bisher bekannten Preisen um 300  teurer geworden ist, steig auch bei mir das Fanes AM in der Wunschliste weiter nach oben. Sollte es günstiger als das Sukuma werden schlage ich zu.


----------



## olsche (17. September 2011)

Wo wir grade beim wünschen sind:
Das AM mit Pinion-Getriebe?

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (18. September 2011)

Mach' mich nicht noch geiler auf das Teil!


----------



## böser_wolf (18. September 2011)

montero schrieb:


> Über eine Sache hab ich allerdings noch nichts gelesen und das könnte für mich eventuell ein Thema werden: Wie siehts denn mit Rohloff-Kompatibilität aus?



das wird so nicht gehn bei 12/142 
weil ja wie die ausfaller nicht wechselbar sind wie beim enduro

aber das es ja alutech ist müsste ja die kettenstreben vom  enduro 
auch ans am passen


----------



## grosser (25. Oktober 2011)

RaidenX schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat eigentlich jemand der auf der Euro Bike war nähere Informationen über das AM Fanes bekommen? Ich meine vorallem was Gewicht und  eventuelle Liefertermine betrifft.
> 
> Gruß



Laut Jü ist der Liefertermin Frühjahr 2012
Preis 1600 Euro mit Carbondruckstrebe ohne Dämpfer

Gruß


----------



## playbike (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Jü,

gibt`s etwas neues vom AM? Wurde der Eurobikeproto vielleicht schonmal aufgebaut und übern Parkplatz geschoben?
Bin momentan am überlegen ob ich was neues aufbaue und das Fanes AM steht ganz vorne mit aufm Plan.
Wäre es möglich das AM mit Aluhinterbau zu bekommen? Ich steh nicht so auf das Plastikzeugs! Mir gefällt die Fräsarbeit am Messeproto am Hinterbau so sehr.


----------



## ollo (29. Oktober 2011)

die Möglichkeit mit der höchsten Wahrscheinlichkeit auch eine schnelle Antwort auf Deine Fragen zu bekommen, ist eine E Mail direkt an Alutech zu schreiben...... und hier dann zu berichten


----------



## RaidenX (7. November 2011)

playbike schrieb:


> Hallo Jü,
> 
> gibt`s etwas neues vom AM? Wurde der Eurobikeproto vielleicht schonmal aufgebaut und übern Parkplatz geschoben?
> Bin momentan am überlegen ob ich was neues aufbaue und das Fanes AM steht ganz vorne mit aufm Plan.
> Wäre es möglich das AM mit Aluhinterbau zu bekommen? Ich steh nicht so auf das Plastikzeugs! Mir gefällt die Fräsarbeit am Messeproto am Hinterbau so sehr.




Hi, 

Habe deswegen auch schon mal Kontakt mit dem Jü aufgenommen. Er meinte aber das es aus Gewichtsgründen nur mit Carbonhinterbau kommen wird.
Und auf weitere News müssen wir bis Februar warten, da er eher keine Muster hat. 
Mal sehen ob ich meine Kaufentscheidung noch so lange hinauszögern kann.


----------



## der-gute (7. November 2011)

was issn nu mit echten Geodaten?

ne Tabelle wär net schlecht

und mal ne valide Zeichnung...


PS: gibt es die Fanes AM Pinion-Option?
Oder 29er? mein Anes Enduro deckt irgendwie viel zu viel ab ;-)


----------



## ollo (12. November 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> .........
> Oder 29er? mein Anes Enduro deckt irgendwie viel zu viel ab ;-)





zumindest wird es die Cross-Mountain nur als 29er geben  ........schade, wollte eigentlich mein 301 in Rente schicken und irgendwie steh ich auf 26"


----------



## der-gute (12. November 2011)

same idea here!

aber die normale AM mit 150/150 wär doch perfekt dafür...

mal sehn, mal sehn...ich sollte mal n 29er testen...


----------



## ollo (12. November 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> same idea here!
> 
> aber die normale AM mit 150/150 wär doch perfekt dafür...
> 
> mal sehn, mal sehn...ich sollte mal n 29er testen...




hast Du schon irgendwo eine 150 mm 29er Gabel gesehen.......ich nicht, die meisten haben 120/130 aber das schon im Maximum. ......29er nee nee , da kann ich mich zurückhalten und fahr lieber 28er Rennschwucke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. November 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> same idea here!
> 
> aber die normale AM mit 150/150 wär doch perfekt dafür...
> 
> mal sehn, mal sehn...ich sollte mal n 29er testen...



Vielleicht so:

200er Daämpfer mit 57mm Hub ergibt 156mm bei 8,19mm Reifenfreiheit






Fahre eine so ähnliche Geo im Helius AM. Fährt sich super.

MFG Andi


----------



## ollo (12. November 2011)

ah da ist ja ein Meister der Striche und Winkel  .......was wäre bei einem 29er Rahmen in den man 26" LR einpflanzt ich will eigentlich nur 120 schnelle mm am Heck für alles andere ist das Enduro da  ( leider sind keine Geodaten für die 120 Fanes Version vorhanden)


----------



## Spirit_Moon (13. November 2011)

Viel zu langer Radstand für ein AM-Bike.


----------



## RaidenX (5. Dezember 2011)

Ist ganz schön ruhig geworden hier! 
Gibts denn überhaupt nichts neues zum AM zu berichten?


----------



## zingel (5. Dezember 2011)

ich hab eins vorbestellt mit Pinion, hab aber auch noch keine weiteren Daten.
ausser das ich einige Customwünsche hatte


----------



## ollo (5. Dezember 2011)

RaidenX schrieb:


> Ist ganz schön ruhig geworden hier!
> Gibts denn überhaupt nichts neues zum AM zu berichten?





vielleicht bei Facebook


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Dezember 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> vielleicht bei Facebook


auch dort Funkstille 

dito mit Infos zum neuen Hardtail


----------



## Spirit_Moon (5. Dezember 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> auch dort Funkstille
> 
> dito mit Infos zum neuen Hardtail



Jap, da warte ich auch schon ganz gespannt drauf. Bilder von einem Prototyp sollten doch schon lange da sein


----------



## RaidenX (5. Dezember 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> ich hab eins vorbestellt mit Pinion, hab aber auch noch keine weiteren Daten.
> ausser das ich einige Customwünsche hatte



hast du dann auch schon Info wegen Lieferzeit etc.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n4ppel (5. Dezember 2011)

RaidenX schrieb:


> hast du dann auch schon Info wegen Lieferzeit etc.?


Würde mich auch Interessieren. Vorbestellen würde ich dann ggf. auch schon eins.


----------



## zingel (5. Dezember 2011)

RaidenX schrieb:


> hast du dann auch schon Info wegen Lieferzeit etc.?



Juli, aber das liegt am Pinion.


----------



## n4ppel (5. Dezember 2011)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Würde mich auch Interessieren. Vorbestellen würde ich dann ggf. auch schon eins.



Allerdings ohne Pinion


----------



## der-gute (6. Dezember 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Jap, da warte ich auch schon ganz gespannt drauf. Bilder von einem Prototyp sollten doch schon lange da sein



wo genau hast du denn geschaut?
oder wartest du, bis Dir jemand ein Bild in den Briefkasten legt?












und hier im Video sogar erklärt vom Designer:


http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/09/01/eurobike-2011-alutech/


----------



## Spirit_Moon (6. Dezember 2011)

@der-gute: bezog sich doch auf Bjoern_U´s Beitrag bezüglich des Hardtails. Das bisher gezeigte vom Fanes-AM wäre mir persönlich noch ein bischen zu nah am Enduro.


----------



## RaidenX (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe gerade erfahren, dass die Fanes AM in nächsten Tagen im Onlineshop mit Datenblättern etc. stehen soll.
Lieferbar soll es dann Ende April 2012 sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (7. Dezember 2011)

schöne Info!


----------



## n4ppel (11. Dezember 2011)

Die Fanes AM kann vorbestellt werden. Habe dies grade getan alles im schlichten schwarz eloxiert gehalten


----------



## slash-sash (11. Dezember 2011)

Jü arbeitet auch Sonntags, bzw. geht Sonntags an's Telefon?!


----------



## n4ppel (11. Dezember 2011)

Habe nicht via Telefon bestellt.
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Alutech-Rahmen/Alutech-Fanes-AllMountain::525.html

Alles andere habe ich vorher über Mail abgeklärt


----------



## der-gute (11. Dezember 2011)

darauf hab ich gewartet ;-)
edith: kein Techsheet, kein Geochart :-(


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Dezember 2011)

Wo war doch gleich der Unterschied zwischen "Fanes-Design #2" und "Fanes Design #2 Custom"?

Sind beim normalen die Farben fest vorgegeben und erst bei Custom frei wÃ¤hlbar? Ich versteh ja dass SonderwÃ¼nsche teuer sind, aber 350â¬ Aufpreis fÃ¼rs Custom find ich dann doch schon happig. Zumal es beim Enduro nicht soi heftig ist. Ich glaub die werden sehr selten...

Aber so ein Techsheet wÃ¤re schon was feines...


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. Dezember 2011)

fanes design2 ist mit vorgegegebenen Farben, custom ist nach eigener Vorstellung.
Erstmal abwarten, ist doch alles noch im Aufbau. 400â¬fÃ¼r custom ral find ich knallhart.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Dezember 2011)

Ja Sicher schaun wir mal was da noch kommt. Werde eh noch nicht bestellen, muss erstmal abwarten wie sich nächstes Jahr die Finanzen entwickeln, und ob mir da nicht noch so'n englische Billigheimer zwischenfunkt


----------



## Piefke (11. Dezember 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> 400für custom ral find ich knallhart.


Das ist entweder ein Fehler und unverhältnismäßig.


----------



## san_andreas (11. Dezember 2011)

Sogar der Kalle ist mittlerweile günstiger. 
Werden die Rahmen von Alutech in den Standardfarben schon in Taiwan lackiert oder warum soll das Custom Ral ein Problem sein, wenn die Rahmen eh nackig sind ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (11. Dezember 2011)

In TW wird nur vorgeschweißt, alles andere dann beim Jü, Beschichter ist der selbe wie bei N. 


piefke, seh ich ähnlich.


----------



## slash-sash (12. Dezember 2011)

Tja, das seht nicht nur ihr so, auch ich und einige andere. Aber meines Wissens ist das gewollt so. Das Enduro ist nicht günstiger. Es wird nächstes Jahr ebenfalls preislich angepasst. Leider!
Es soll scheinbar so teuer sein, dass es sich keiner mehr machen lässt, bzw. der Mehraufwand dann auch voll gedeckt ist.
Denn damit wird der Vorteil einer kleinen Firma zu seinem Nachteil. Flexibilität ist ein ordentlicher Mehraufwand. Da verkaufst du lieber ein Rad mehr, als 5 Rahmen in der Wunschfarbe lackieren zu lassen. Und am Ende ist dann ein Rahmen doch falsch gepulvert worden. Was meint ihr, was dann hier los ist.
Ich glaube Votec hat nicht umsonst die Farbpalette reduziert.
Also akzeptieren kann ich das schon, aber so ganz verstehen noch nicht.
Dass man bei Änderungen ordentlich Geld hin legen muß, finde ich richtig. Vorher Gedanken machen und nicht nacher noch 3x alles über den Haufen schmeißen.


----------



## Piefke (12. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Wunschfarbe nicht gewünscht ist, dann sollte es wenigstens die Option roh (also nicht gebürstet) ohne Aufpreis geben, dann kann man sich den Rahmen auch selbst in Wunschfarbe machen lassen.


----------



## othu (12. Dezember 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> In TW wird nur vorgeschweißt, alles andere dann beim Jü, Beschichter ist der selbe wie bei N.




Ist das noch so?


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. Dezember 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Ist das noch so?



War so meine letzte Info, also Rahmen richten, Lagersitzte, Lagerung, Beschichtung etc., sinngemÃ¤Ã JÃ¼: er hat damit noch soviel Arbeit, daÃ ihm jedes Gericht beim Rahmen ein Made in Germany zugestehen wÃ¼rde, hat er aber keine Lust drauf.
Zwischenzeitig hat er sogar wieder die Hinterbauten in die eigene Hand genommen, weswegen es wohl zu ZeitverzÃ¶gerungen kam.

Also man muÃ ja jetzt nicht in die Klischeekiste greifen, von wegen abheben beim Erfolg und den klassischen AusverkaufsÃ¤ngsten bei Kultmarken/bands etc.
ABER: ich wÃ¤re fÃ¼r eine realistische Aufpreispolitik oder gar eine kleine aber feine Ral Palette, 400â¬ klingt halt etwas nach "Bestrafung", wobei wir als Kunden es wohl vielleicht auch etwas Ã¼bertrieben haben.


----------



## ollo (12. Dezember 2011)

zumal es beim Enduro nur 99,- für Custom RAL sind ...... ich hoffe doch nur ein Tippfehler  399,-


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. Dezember 2011)

Wooo, schaut mal auf die geosheets!

http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Alutech-Rahmen/Alutech-Fanes-AllMountain::525.html


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Dezember 2011)

Sieht schon ziemlich vielversprechend aus. Aber wie mir scheint werde ich wohl erstmal Probefahren müssen um mich zwischen L und XL zu entscheiden. Naja, einen passenden Laufradsatz hab ich heute schonmal bekommen, muahaha.


----------



## ollo (12. Dezember 2011)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Sieht schon ziemlich vielversprechend aus. Aber wie mir scheint werde ich wohl erstmal Probefahren müssen um mich zwischen L und XL zu entscheiden. Naja, einen passenden Laufradsatz hab ich heute schonmal bekommen, muahaha.




...bei Braunschweig,..... da könnte ich dir zumindest eine Fanes Enduro in Xl zum Probefahren anbieten, falls sich zufällig bei Dir keine Xl Variante rumtreibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Dezember 2011)

Wär mal ne Idee, wo kommstn wech? Ich steh halt auf kurze Bikes, fahr derzeit nen Poison Curare in L und nen Kona Stab in M. Da tendiere ich schon eher zum L


----------



## Spirit_Moon (12. Dezember 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Wooo, schaut mal auf die geosheets!
> 
> http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Alutech-Rahmen/Alutech-Fanes-AllMountain::525.html



Was meinst du genau ? 

Mir ist, zumindest von den reinen Geo-Daten das AM zu nah am Enduro. Mit Carbonstrebe ist das Enduro gewichtsmäßig bestimmt auch nicht soweit vom AM entfernt.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Dezember 2011)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wär mal ne Idee, wo kommstn wech? Ich steh halt auf kurze Bikes, fahr derzeit nen Poison Curare in L und nen Kona Stab in M. Da tendiere ich schon eher zum L



Ja da treffen sich die Herren aber bitte in Braunschweig gleich bei Helmchens zu Pasta!

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. Dezember 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Was meinst du genau ?
> 
> Mir ist, zumindest von den reinen Geo-Daten das AM zu nah am Enduro. Mit Carbonstrebe ist das Enduro gewichtsmäßig bestimmt auch nicht soweit vom AM entfernt.



Ich meine nur, daß sie mal veröfftlicht wurden, nah dran stimmt, aber es gibt Schlimmeres.

Das Gewicht wird sich schon alleine durch das Weglassen der Kettenstrebenverstellung ordentlich ändern(200-300g), Die Fanes hätte ohne die Verstellungen(Lenkwinkel Tretlagerhöhe/Kettenstrebe) auch ihr eigentliches Zielgewicht erreicht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Dezember 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ja da treffen sich die Herren aber bitte in Braunschweig gleich bei Helmchens zu Pasta!
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Auch das sollte sich einrichten lassen.


----------



## ollo (12. Dezember 2011)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Auch das sollte sich einrichten lassen.



das geht dann eher in die Richtung Radwandern durch Braunschweig  zumindest ist die Pastasauce gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Dezember 2011)

@Ollo, Lt.animal Mother, Lord: Ich nehm mein Mega mit und wir treffen uns zwischen den Jahren im Deister! Deal?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Dezember 2011)

@Samy:
Klingt verlockend. Der Plan: Wir marodieren durch den Deister (ollo fährt bis zu mir und dann ich weiter, Celle liegt dann auch aufm Weg), machen auf dem Heimweg einen Abstecher über BS und marodieren durch Helmchens Pastavorräte, und sehen dann ob wir noch ne Radwanderung hinkriegen 
Ich würd sagen alles weitere per PN, Ollo und ich sind schon am Termin ausgucken. Wollen ja nich den Thread mit Verabredungen zuspammen.


----------



## RolfK (12. Dezember 2011)

Schade das ich vor Mitte Januar nicht wieder ein Bike hab, sonst wär ich gern dabei. War diesen Sommer ein paar mal im Deister und das macht mächtig Laune.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Dezember 2011)

Animal: Klingt nach nem Plan! Da simma dabei!


----------



## berkel (12. Dezember 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Mir ist, zumindest von den reinen Geo-Daten das AM zu nah am Enduro.


Was gefällt dir daran nicht? Ich finde sie auf den ersten Blick klasse, Newscool AM Geo . Wobei Gr. L schon einen gewaltigen Reach hat, bedingt durch den steilen 75° Sitzwinkel - den finde ich bei dem Federweg etwas zu steil, das Bike sinkt ja bergauf nicht so stark ein.



SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Ollo, Lt.animal Mother, Lord: Ich nehm mein Mega mit und wir treffen uns zwischen den Jahren im Deister! Deal?


Ich könnte da noch ein Spitfire beisteuern ...


----------



## snorre (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo an alle Deister-Testfahrer,

Fanes Enduro, Fanes AM, Mega, Spitfire - fehlen nur noch ein Commencal Meta AM und ein Last Herb AM und dann wären meine Favouriten für den AM-Kauf beisammen.
Wenns zustande kommt, wäre ich über ein paar Testberichte sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße, Jörg


----------



## heyho (13. Dezember 2011)

Danke Samy für den Hinweis, werd auch am Start sein mit nem (mittlerweile) Klassiker-Pitch


----------



## ollo (13. Dezember 2011)

so Männers, dann lasst uns doch mal hier weiter machen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=556149


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Dezember 2011)

@berkel: Ja! Endlich mal wieder ein bisschen Volk im Deister!

Edit: Ok, ollo.


----------



## der-gute (21. Dezember 2011)

kann es sein, das das Fanes AM ein noch tieferes Tretlager, als das Enduro hat?

in XL steht beim Enduro 354 mm, beim AM 345 mm

is das wirklich so?

das fände ich ziemlich unschön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (21. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> kann es sein, das das Fanes AM ein noch tieferes Tretlager, als das Enduro hat?
> 
> in XL steht beim Enduro 354 mm, beim AM 345 mm
> 
> ...





wie viele AM`s fahren schon bzw. wurden ausgeliefert, wo man mal nachmessen kann   und wer außer dem jü sollte das wissen ...........


----------



## berkel (21. Dezember 2011)

Das AM hat ja auch weniger Federweg, höher als 345mm sollte das Tretlager da nicht sein. Mein Trailbike hat bei 140mm FW eine Tretlagerhöhe von 340mm und das ist genau richtig, habe noch nie mit den Pedalen aufgesetzt.


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. Dezember 2011)

Na, alles wird gut.
custom ral ist nun bei 250â¬.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9051090&postcount=4357


----------



## evilesel (1. Januar 2012)

Wann wird es die ersten Bilder der serienversion geben inkl carbon sitzstreben ?
Und der pinion am Version ?


----------



## böser_wolf (2. Januar 2012)

dieses jahr


----------



## der-gute (2. Januar 2012)

die finale Version inklusive Bilder wird es erst geben,
wenn der Container aus Taiwan da ist.


----------



## zingel (2. Januar 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> dieses jahr



yep


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. Januar 2012)

Dann halt mal wenigstens den Proto vorstellen, final ist doch langweilig.


----------



## der-gute (2. Januar 2012)

Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (2. Januar 2012)

hmmm, du weiß doch was gemeint ist...siehe letztes Jahr un die Einführung der Fanes.


----------



## jan84 (13. Januar 2012)

66,5er Lenkwinkel is ja doch recht sportlich fürn AM (Geo ist auf der Homepage) ...

Für alle die nicht bei Facebook sind:



> endlich mal wieder news von der Fanes AllMountain.
> alle größengeometrien gehen heute bei uns auf der website online und wir werden mit der fanes AM auch wieder mit einer signature serie anfangen. also die ersten rahmen werden von uns hier geschweißt, mal sehen wieviele wir von dieser AM signatue serie bauen werden...


----------



## Spirit_Moon (13. Januar 2012)

immer diese dämliche facebook-shice...  der jü soll mal nachdenken wo das gros seiner supporter hockt.


----------



## lakekeman (13. Januar 2012)

Hatte mich eigentlich  sehr für das Fanes AM interessiert.
Lenkwinkel ist ja schön flach ok, aber der Radstand ist monströs (für ein Trail/AM - 1180 bei Größe L - wie ein Freerider).
In dem Bereich sollte es schon etwas wendiger spritziger sein. Hmmm


----------



## berkel (14. Januar 2012)

Das liegt am steilen Sitzwinkel, bei normaler Oberrohrlänge wird dabei der Reach länger und damit auch der Radstand. Müsstest du halt eine Rahmengrößer kleiner nehmen, wenn die Sitzrohrlänge noch passt.
Specialized ist noch länger, ein Pitch Größe L hat 1196mm Radstand (und das bei steilerem LW und kürzeren Kettenstreben) und 475mm Reach .


----------



## lakekeman (14. Januar 2012)

Tjo vom Sitzrohr würd es wohl noch passen, ging ja beim LV auch. Allerdings hätte ich dann bei Größe M wieder Bedenken dass es etwas zu kompakt ist. Ärgerlich, beim Fanes Enduro passt wohl alles perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (14. Januar 2012)

Ähm, irre ich mich oder ist der Sattelrohrwinkel beim reach unerheblich.
http://www.sicklines.com/2008/12/18/reach-and-stack-a-good-idea/


----------



## ibislover (14. Januar 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ähm, irre ich mich oder ist der Sattelrohrwinkel beim reach unerheblich.
> http://www.sicklines.com/2008/12/18/reach-and-stack-a-good-idea/


richtig.
r & s hat nichts mit winkeln zu tun.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Januar 2012)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> immer diese dämliche facebook-shice...  der jü soll mal nachdenken wo das gros seiner supporter hockt.



Im Fratzenbuch lesen garantiert 2377 Mann mit die ihn als Freund geaddet haben. Das sind paar mehr als hier rein schauen. Du hast ja eh immer was zu meckern... ...vielleicht fehlt ja einfach das rot leuchtende V im Namen? 

Ich mag das Fratzenbuch auch nicht, aber das ist nunmal das Mittel der Wahl um heute viele Leute anzusprechen. Und hier sickerts doch eh mit geringem Zeitverzug hin, wo ist also das Problem???

MfG
Stefan


----------



## berkel (14. Januar 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ähm, irre ich mich oder ist der Sattelrohrwinkel beim reach unerheblich.
> http://www.sicklines.com/2008/12/18/reach-and-stack-a-good-idea/


Ich habe auch nichts anderes behauptet. Der Reach ist für das Fahren im Stehen von Bedeutung, da spielt der Sitzwinkel keine Rolle, wohl aber im Sitzen (Reach und Sitzwinkel ergeben die Oberrohrlänge).
Nehmen wir mal an, das Rahmendreieck bleibt bis auf den Sitzrohrwinkel gleich und damit auch der Reach. Stellt man jetzt das Sitzrohr flacher, so wird das Oberrohr länger, umgekehrt kürzer. Die tatsächliche Sitzlänge hängt natürlich davon ab wo man den Sattel montiert (vor/zurück geschoben; gerade/gekröpte Sattelstütze).

Edit: Ich hatte mal die Skizze erweitert, da sieht man besser wie die Maße zusammenhängen:


----------



## Spirit_Moon (14. Januar 2012)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Im Fratzenbuch lesen garantiert 2377 Mann mit die ihn als Freund geaddet haben. Das sind paar mehr als hier rein schauen. Du hast ja eh immer was zu meckern... ...vielleicht fehlt ja einfach das rot leuchtende V im Namen?
> 
> Ich mag das Fratzenbuch auch nicht, aber das ist nunmal das Mittel der Wahl um heute viele Leute anzusprechen. Und hier sickerts doch eh mit geringem Zeitverzug hin, wo ist also das Problem???
> 
> ...



Noe Noe, wenn die neuen Informationen auch hier publiziert würden, wäre es ja ok. Zu den Freundschaftskram schreib ich besser mal nix und ob die Jungs die auf ihren Iphones fleissig auf den Gefällt mir Button klicken, auch die Leute sind die das Geld in die Kasse bringen ? 

Zu deiner anderen "Theorie", kannst du mir glauben das ich stupides "Schubladen/Marken"-Denken schon vor vielen Jahren abgelegt habe.
Aber die Leute die ihre Persönlichkeit irgendeiner Marke unterordnen haben natürlich auch ihre Berechtigung. 

und nun weiter mit der Fanes AM und wenn ich das noch anmerken darf ohne auf den Scheiterhaufen zu kommen. Mir ist die Geo auch ein wenig zu nah am Enduro. Mein erstes Alutech wird dann aber eh (wenn die Ankündigen halbwegs hinkommen) das Hardtail.


----------



## NoMütze (14. Januar 2012)

Servus,
bitte nicht glei verbrennen, aber sollt die Fanes nicht auch als
29er rauskommen oder betrifft das jetzt nur mehr das HT?
Bilde mir ein, davon war auch mal die Rede??



Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> ...ohne auf den Scheiterhaufen zu kommen.



ps: ok, Teeren und Federn würd ich über mich ergehen lassen


----------



## ollo (15. Januar 2012)

NoMütze schrieb:


> Servus,
> bitte nicht glei verbrennen, aber sollt die Fanes nicht auch als
> 29er rauskommen oder betrifft das jetzt nur mehr das HT?
> Bilde mir ein, davon war auch mal die Rede??
> ...




verbrennen, Teeren oder Federn....... aber doch nicht im Alutech Thread, den Scheiterhaufen Thread gibt es schon wo anders 

Bis jetzt ist nur Bekannt das es die Crossmountain als 29er geben soll (die 120 mm Fanes Variante) und das Hardtail ?? Ich hoffe ja nur das es sowohl die 26 und 29 er Variante beim Hardtail gibt 

Wieso sollte sich die AM Geo von der Erfolgreichen ED Geo unterscheiden, wegen maximal 3 cm weniger Federweg ....... vielleicht gibt es ja hier bald ein Hinterbau Tausch Thread "Tausche ED mit verstellbarem Radstand gegen AM Hinterbau mit Fixem Radstand" ....... ich wäre dabei, da ich nicht das Bedürfnis habe  den Radstand zu verstellen.


----------



## 5epp (15. Januar 2012)

Hi,
kann mirjemand weiterhelfen wo auf der Alutech homepage die Geometrie Daten versteckt sind? Finde sie auch nicht fuer das schon verfuegbare Enduro Fanes.
Lenkwinke 66,5 find ich super, Geschmacksache eben.


----------



## psycho82 (15. Januar 2012)

Geo für das Enduro: http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Alutech-Rahmen/Alutech-Fanes-Enduro::392.html


Geo für das AM: http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Alutech-Rahmen/Alutech-Fanes-AllMountain::525.html


Jeweils unten die PDF-Dokumente öffnen.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## 5epp (15. Januar 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Geo für das Enduro:
> Jeweils unten die PDF-Dokumente öffnen.


Ja danke fuer die schnelle Antwort, aber genau so einen Link auf ein PDF finde ich nicht auf der Seite bzw. auch nicht im HTML source. Der Webserver mag mich anscheinend nicht, habs mit firefox und chromium probiert.

Edit: Problem gefunden, PDF links kommen nur bei deutscher spracheinstellung im Browser, in der englischen Version fehlen die PDFs...
falls noch jemand Probleme hat,  Browser Sprachidentifikation kurz auf DE umstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (15. Januar 2012)

5epp schrieb:


> Ja danke fuer die schnelle Antwort, aber genau so einen Link auf ein PDF finde ich nicht auf der Seite bzw. auch nicht im HTML source. Der Webserver mag mich anscheinend nicht, habs mit firefox und chromium probiert.


du musst die pest Internet Explorer nehmen, dann siehste auch die pdf.
ist schon seit vielen, vielen monaten so bescheiden gemacht....


----------



## Piefke (15. Januar 2012)

ibislover schrieb:


> du musst die pest Internet Explorer nehmen, dann siehste auch die pdf.
> ist schon seit vielen, vielen monaten so bescheiden gemacht....


Es geht auch wunderbar mit dem Firefox 9.


----------



## ibislover (15. Januar 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Es geht auch wunderbar mit dem Firefox 9.


nein nicht zwingend.
die client spracherkennung ist schlecht bzw. unvollständig.
vielleicht wenn du nen deutschen FF hast ohne jemals englischsprachig genutzt zu haben.
aber erstens würde das zuweit führen und ist hier fehl am platz und zweitens wer nutzt programme in deutscher sprache!?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mal die Geodaten von Fanes AM und Nukeproof Mega verglichen, und die beiden sind sich doch erstaunlich ähnlich. Mal abgesehen von 10mm weniger Kettenstrebe und einem etwas längeren Oberrohr bei der Fanes. Nach verspieltem AM-Bike sieht das irgendwie weniger aus.

Ich finde es etwas unschön dass das Sitzrohr der L nur 480mm lang ist. Wie beim Mega. Da müsste ich wohl doch eher zum XL greifen, was dann aber mehr Radstand hätte als mein DH-Bike. 
Hmm, schwierig, da kann mir dann endgültig wohl wirklich nur ausgiebiges Probefahren weiterhelfen wenn die AMs verfügbar sind.


----------



## Scuta (17. Januar 2012)

wird das jetzt eigentlich ein 140/150mm AM? Auf der HP im konfigurator wird als Gabel; Talas und Lyrik Angeboten.... und Geschrieben wird was anderes.... 

geht die Geometrie und das Gewicht jetzt Richtung Trail AM mit 140mm oder light Enduro 160mm ...?


----------



## ollo (18. Januar 2012)

140/150 mm und vielleicht fällt dem Jü ja noch ein eine Revelation mit in sein OEM Gabel Programm aufzunehmen


----------



## evilesel (22. Januar 2012)

Eine Sektor steht jetzt zur Auswahl 
Hat jemand von Euch schon eine Fanes Am / Am Pinion geordert?


----------



## zingel (23. Januar 2012)

ja, letzten November


----------



## Ponch (23. Januar 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hab mal die Geodaten von Fanes AM und Nukeproof Mega verglichen, und die beiden sind sich doch erstaunlich ähnlich. Mal abgesehen von 10mm weniger Kettenstrebe und einem etwas längeren Oberrohr bei der Fanes. Nach verspieltem AM-Bike sieht das irgendwie weniger aus.
> 
> Ich finde es etwas unschön dass das Sitzrohr der L nur 480mm lang ist. Wie beim Mega. Da müsste ich wohl doch eher zum XL greifen, was dann aber mehr Radstand hätte als mein DH-Bike.
> Hmm, schwierig, da kann mir dann endgültig wohl wirklich nur ausgiebiges Probefahren weiterhelfen wenn die AMs verfügbar sind.




Wie groß bist du denn und welche Schrittlänge hast du? 48cm bei L ist doch optimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Januar 2012)

Ich bin 1,90 mit 93 Schrittlänge und mag lieber kurze Rahmen. ich liege (zumindest bei der Fanes ED) zwischen L und XL. Könnte sowohl L mit langen als auch XL mit kurzem Vorbau fahren. Und weil ich bei dem Hobel lieber etwas mehr Wendigkeit haben will tendiere ich halt eher zu L. Und mit der Schrittlänge wirds mit einem 50er Sitzrohr (was ich für L typischer finde) halt nicht so schnell eng wie mit dem 48er. Da sitzt die 420er Reverb dann schon so ziemlich am Limit.

Aber es hat mitlerweile schon ein dritter Kandidat das Spielfeld betreten. Und ob meine Finanzplanung so hinhauen wird steht noch auf nem anderen Blatt...


----------



## claus1009 (7. März 2012)

In Jü's Blog gibt's aktuelle Detail Bilder vom geänderten Kopfrohr-Bereich und der Plastik-Strebe. 

http://alutech-cycles.com/cms/

Also ich kann da gegenüber den bisherigen Photos keine Änderungen erkennen. Man sieht doch auf diesem Bild ganz deutlich ein gusset. 

Was meint ihr eigentlich zu dem Carbon Prototypen?
Kann da jemand der Ahnung von Carbon-Rohteilen hat was dazu sagen?
Für mein ungeschultes Auge eines TOTALEN Carbon-laien schaut das ganze ein wenig nach Bastelwerk aus?


----------



## der-gute (7. März 2012)

das ist kein Carbon Prototyp,
das ist die Serien-Druckstrebe am Fanes AM


----------



## ollo (7. März 2012)

es geht um das Gusset zwischen Ober- und Unterrohr und nicht um das am Steuerrohr. Die Streben sind halt Sau dämlich fotografiert ...... in Natur sind das richtige Schmuckstücke 

hier mal die Enduro Version

http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Carbon-Sitzstrebe-fuer-Fanes-Enduro


----------



## claus1009 (7. März 2012)

Ollo, hilf mir  
Was genau für änderung soll ich auf dem kopfrohr-detail bild erkennen?

Das mit den Schmuckstück hab ich mir bisher bei allen Bildern zur enduro strebe auch gedacht. 
Aber ich kann mir nicht helfen, wenn das ein AM-Serienteil sein soll, für Räder die in 2 Monaten ausgeliefert werden, dann hab ich so meine Zweifel ob ich so ein zusammen gestöpselt aussehendes Teil an meinem Rad haben will?
Ich mein schau dir mal die Details von den Inserts bei der PM-Aufnahme und beim joke an. 

Aber wie gesagt, bin absoluter Carbon laie


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. März 2012)

Carbon sieht halt so aus, es sei denn man verbastelt Sicht Carbon, das hat dann aber eher optische Gründe.
Mahn sieht quasi direkt auf das Harz.
Funktionell würde ich dem Teil mal vom Foto her nichts zu oder absprechen, aber es waren bei den Konstruktion keine Dummbeutel beteiligt. 
http://www.thm-carbones.de/

Der Rahmen an dem Teil scheint ein Enduro(siehe Wippe)zu sein, find ich gut, das die Teile untereinander passen, wer auf den Kettenstreben versteller verzichten kann, könnte auch das dicg nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. März 2012)

Ich würde mal sagen dass die Strebe einfach noch keinen Klarlack zur Versiegelung gesehen hat und deshalb etwas Stumpf aussieht. 
Auf dem Bild der ED-Strebe kann man innen auch gut erkennen dass keine (technisch unnötigen) Sichtcarbonlagen verarbeitet wurden, deshalb sieht man hier und da halt die Stöße der einzelnen Lagen.


----------



## ollo (7. März 2012)

claus1009 schrieb:


> Ollo, hilf mir
> Was genau für änderung soll ich auf dem kopfrohr-detail bild erkennen?
> 
> .................
> ...





im Gegensatz zum Enduro hat das AM kein Gusset zwischen Ober-und Unterrohr (da wo die meisten ihre Leitungen durchführen) das Gusset zwischen Unterrohr und Kopfrohr war nicht gemeint und dort gibt es auch keine Änderungen. das ist auch schon auf den CAD Zeichnungen (Beitrag #393) vorhanden .............. im Grunde wurde ein Gusset als nicht mehr vorhanden aufgezählt welches eh noch nie da war.


----------



## n4ppel (3. April 2012)

Für alle die sich auf eine erste Ausfahrt anfang Mai gefreut haben habe ich eine schlechte Nachricht. Alles da nur der Rahmen fehlt.
Es soll wohl erst im Juni oder Juli soweit sein


----------



## DocB (8. April 2012)

Hat jemand dazu ein Statement von Alutech?
Warte auf User-Erfahrungen mit Pinion AM...


----------



## Piefke (8. April 2012)

Die Produktionsverlagerung nach Asien bringt leider auch die asiatische "Pünktlichkeit" mit sich.


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. April 2012)

Naja, deutsche Fertigung und Zulieferer halten sich auch nicht unbedingt an alle Lieferfristen, siehe Nicolai und Alutech.

Hat nicht immer was mit der Nation zu tun.


----------



## Piefke (8. April 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Hat nicht immer was mit der Nation zu tun.


Wenn ein Deutscher 15 min zu spät kommt, ist er unpünktlich.
In Asien gelten da ganz andere Maßstäbe.


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. April 2012)

Zuspätkommen ist mir zu platt. Die Fahrradindustrie ist halt nicht ganz so wichtig, die Zulieferer beliefern erstmal Auto und Flugzeugindustrie. Ist dann mal die Fahrradindustrie dran, werden die größten Auftragsvolumen bedient.

Ein Bekannter hatte mal ne richtig gute Bremse Gebaut und fand in Deutschland auf Teufel komm raus keine CnC Bude, die die Winzmenge von 3000 Stück annehmen wollte, mitten in der Wirtschaftskrise machten die dafür noch nicht mal das Licht in der Anlage an und warten lieber ein paar Wochen auf einen Autozulieferer. Da  hilft dann auch nicht die Pünktlichkeit.


----------



## derAndre (18. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

sehe ich das richtig, das man ins Fanes AM keine Lyric mit 160mm verbauen kann? Denn das Fanes hat ne Gabeleinbaulänge von 531,9 mm und die Lyric mit 160 mm hat ja 545 mm? Oder ist 531,9 nur der Optimalwert und 545 sind trotzdem möglich? Steht irgendwo die maximale Gabellänge?

Vielen Dank vorab
der André


----------



## san_andreas (18. April 2012)

Hier stand Quatsch...zuviele Threads...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. April 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl dutzende Fanes mit Lyrik.



Aber noch kein AM


----------



## ollo (18. April 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> sehe ich das richtig, das man ins Fanes AM keine Lyric mit 160mm verbauen kann? Denn das Fanes hat ne Gabeleinbaulänge von 531,9 mm und die Lyric mit 160 mm hat ja 545 mm? Oder ist 531,9 nur der Optimalwert und 545 sind trotzdem möglich? Steht irgendwo die maximale Gabellänge?
> 
> ...




klar kannst Du auch eine Lyric verbauen, ändert aber dann die Geometriedaten des AM. 
Oft wird ja ein Standard- oder Fixes Einbaumaß genommen um daraufhin einen Geochart zu "entwerfen". Dazu gibt es dann bei dem ein oder anderen Hersteller noch den Hinweis in wie weit sich die Geo ändert wenn Gabel mit größerer oder kleinere EB genommen werden.

Einzig und allein die Freigabe der 160 mm Gabel wäre mit Alutech zu klären, mehr Federweg andere Kräfte usw.


----------



## derAndre (19. April 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ...
> Einzig und allein die Freigabe der 160 mm Gabel wäre mit Alutech zu klären, mehr Federweg andere Kräfte usw.



*Kurz OT wenn erlaubt ist:*
Wirken andere Kräfte wegen der 160mm oder wegen der Einbaulänge? (mir ist schon klar das das eine das andere bedingt) 
 Ich hatte angenommen, das die Einbaulänge der entscheidende Faktor für die auftretenden Kräfte ist und nicht der Federweg. Viele Hersteller geben ja keine Freigabe für Federweg sondern eben für Maximale Einbaulängen. Ich hatte angenommen, das die anderen Hersteller das einfach auf den Federweg umrechnen um es den Käufern zu erleichtern. Also nach dem Motto maximale Einbaulänge beträgt 535 mm ergo ist der maximale Federweg 150mm.


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. April 2012)

Nu, der Hebel am Steuerkopf wird halt was größer. Die eigentlichen Bedenken der Herstelller liegen aber woanders. 
Diese Grenze ist halt der Umschlagpunkt von 32er auf 36er Gabeln.
Wenn der Kunde das nicht nur aus Gründen der Steifigkeit und der Dämpfung macht, sondern weil er mit zu wenig Federweg unterwegs ist, dann steigt das Risiko für alle Baugruppen. 
Wenn ich mir so den Unterscheid meiner Pike zu meiner Lyrik anschaue, dann ist der nicht nur auf 20mm aufem Papier zu reduzieren, bei der Lyrik braucht man schon ernsthafte Belastung um sie zu stressen.


----------



## m2000 (20. April 2012)

also wenn in die Enduro 180mm passen, dann gehen bestümmt auch 160 ins AM


----------



## DocB (21. April 2012)

Kann jemand mir erklÃ¤ren, warum das Rahmenset des AM 300â¬ teuerer als das des Enduros ist? (Pinion-Variante)


----------



## claus1009 (21. April 2012)

Weil sie standardmäßig mit der Plastik-strebe kommt.


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Mai 2012)

http://alutech-cycles.com/cms/alutech-fanes-all-mountain/


----------



## n4ppel (17. Mai 2012)

Sehr schick! 

Was wird  der Rahmen eigentlich in XL wiegen?
Rein informell, vorbestellt ist er ja schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (17. Mai 2012)

ich würd mal gern wissen 

ob man das enduro downgraden kann 
mit der wippe vom am +200mm dämpfer???


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Mai 2012)

Spricht nicht viel dagegen, welche geo/kenlinie dann rauskommt kann die nur der nette Onkel sagen. Der Hinterbau ist ja je nachdem umbaubar, hängt also eher davon ab, was sich an der Hauptrahmendämpferaufnahe getan hat. Alternativ mal die Geosheets übereinanderlegen. 

n4ppel, das wird man erst wissen, wenn er vor einem liegt. Prognosen stellen sich gerne mal als falsch heraus und dann sind viele enttäuscht. Aber so groß wird die Abweichung nicht sein wie beim Enduro, weil da die Schätzung vor der Integration aller Verstellmechanismen stattfand.


----------



## Piefke (17. Mai 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich würd mal gern wissen
> 
> ob man das enduro downgraden kann
> mit der wippe vom am +200mm dämpfer???


Das wäre in etwa so, als wenn man einen Mann im besten Alter kastriert


----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2012)

Zitat Alutech-Blog:

"Die ersten Muster befinden sich jetzt in der finalen Testphase, bevor die Serienproduktion endgültig anläuft"

WTF?

ich dachte, das AM gibt es dieses Jahr???


----------



## Piefke (17. Mai 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich dachte, das AM gibt es dieses Jahr???


Das ist der Preis, wenn man in Asien produzieren lässt.


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Mai 2012)

weil ja die MiG Fanes sofort lieferbar war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2012)

und mit V.3 kommt dann das Serienbike?

langsam muss man sich wohl mit Bikes von der Stange anfreunden
wenn man es im selben Jahr noch geliefert haben will


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Mai 2012)

Letzte Aussage war doch juni/juli , oder.


----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2012)

das is in 2, respektive 6 Wochen...

ich hab da so ein Gefühl, das das Bike eher später kommt.
so wie das Hardtail, von dem man auch nix mehr hört.


----------



## n4ppel (19. Mai 2012)

Ich bin morgen beim Dirt Masters. Mal schauen welche Informationen ich zum AM noch bekommen kann (Gewicht/Liefertermin)


----------



## n4ppel (20. Mai 2012)

So habe mich über den Liefertermin informieren können. Es wird wohl Ende Juli. Dann sollte es aber ein Ausgereiftes Produkt werden  Problem liegt nicht in der Taiwan Produktion.

Auch die AM Version bekommt die einteiliege Dämpferaufnahme.


----------



## der-gute (20. Mai 2012)

ja sicher...

Juli glaube ich NICHT!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Mai 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ja sicher...
> 
> Juli glaube ich NICHT!



Juli 2013 ! 
der Treppenwitz holt dich hier auch wieder ein


----------



## RaidenX (25. Juni 2012)

Ich habe jetzt was gelesen von 30.09.2012 Liefertermin 
Zum Glück habe ich nicht gewartet!


----------



## n4ppel (22. September 2012)

Wer wartet eigentlich noch auf das gute StÃ¼ck?

Habe meine Rahmenvorbestellung auf das Komplettbike v1 geÃ¤ndert.
Bei 652â¬ Aufpreis, zu meiner Vorbestellung, kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen. Ggf. lÃ¤sst sich ja noch der ein oder andere Euro Gewinn, durch den Verkauf von Teilen, machen.


----------



## edik. (22. September 2012)

Hab mir ebenfalls ein v.1 bestellt.

Zitat: _"Die Auslieferung der All Mountain Modelle erfolgt ca. Ende Oktober/Anfang November, wenn die Carbon Sitzstrebe geliefert wurde."_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n4ppel (22. September 2012)

Ah schön!

Ich habe meins schon im Februar vorbestellt 
War/bin ganz schön f ickrig auf das Bike. 

Wenn jemand Teile des v1 Bikes benötigen kann, bis auf Rahmen, Dämpfer, Kasette und KeFü, gerne melden.


----------



## n4ppel (11. Oktober 2012)

edik. schrieb:


> Hab mir ebenfalls ein v.1 bestellt.
> 
> Zitat: _"Die Auslieferung der All Mountain Modelle erfolgt ca. Ende Oktober/Anfang November, wenn die Carbon Sitzstrebe geliefert wurde."_



Das Genannte Zitat kann geändert werden 
Liefertermin hat sich mal wieder geändert. Termintreue scheint bei den Schweißern wohl nicht bekannt zu sein.


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Oktober 2012)

> "Die Auslieferung der All Mountain Modelle erfolgt ca. Ende Oktober/Anfang November, wenn die Carbon Sitzstrebe geliefert wurde."





n4ppel schrieb:


> Das Genannte Zitat kann geändert werden
> Liefertermin hat sich mal wieder geändert. Termintreue scheint bei den Schweißern wohl nicht bekannt zu sein.



Seit wann kann man Carbon schweißen??


----------



## n4ppel (11. Oktober 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Seit wann kann man Carbon schweißen??



Vielleicht etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Der Liefertermin hing aber anscheinend nicht nur von den Carbonstreben ab.


----------



## gfx (11. Oktober 2012)

Hi
Was hält Ihr von dieser Nabe?
http://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/soc09-industry-nine_11.jpg

Viele Farben, Steckachsen, 120er Verzahnung...

<3

Gruss
G.


----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2012)

mit i9 macht man nicht viel Falsch.


----------



## gfx (12. Oktober 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> mit i9 macht man nicht viel Falsch.



Danke, hab ich zum Pinion bestellt...


----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2012)

ich die Acros 1G in X12, die ich dann auf die feine Pinionverzahnung umrüste, 
sobald im nächsten Frühjahr verfügbar.


----------



## gfx (12. Oktober 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> ich die Acros 1G in X12, die ich dann auf die feine Pinionverzahnung umrüste,
> sobald im nächsten Frühjahr verfügbar.



Acros war auch eine Option. Wollte aber nicht umbauen und nach Möglichkeit vorne u hinten den gleichen Farbton. 
Dazu ist Verzahnung bei i9 doppelt (?) so hoch - auch wenn der Unterschied 3 vs 6 Grad wohl weniger zu fühlen als 6 vs 12 Grad(bei 30er Verzahnung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2012)

drei Grad sind am Kurbelende nen guten cm ...das würd ich auch nehem, 
aber ich hab schon bestellt und find die symetrische Acros saugeil.


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. Oktober 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> Acros war auch eine Option. Wollte aber nicht umbauen und nach Möglichkeit vorne u hinten den gleichen Farbton.
> Dazu ist Verzahnung bei i9 doppelt (?) so hoch - auch wenn der Unterschied 3 vs 6 Grad wohl weniger zu fühlen als 6 vs 12 Grad(bei 30er Verzahnung)



Schau mal wie die das hinbekommen, noch feinere Ratschenzähnchen.


----------



## gfx (12. Oktober 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Schau mal wie die das hinbekommen, noch feinere Ratschenzähnchen.



6fach abgestützt...
Die Berichte aus der Praxis erzählen nichts schlechtes, ganz im Gegenteil. 
Und CK macht's nicht viel anders;-)


----------



## gfx (13. Oktober 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> drei Grad sind am Kurbelende nen guten cm ...das würd ich auch nehem,
> aber ich hab schon bestellt und find die symetrische Acros saugeil.



Ob ich den Unterschied eines Zentimeters merke zweifle ich mal. Doch Symmetrie ist mir auch wichtig. Die i9 scheinen mindestens gleich gut zu sein. Und mit dem leicht breiteren (4mm) Flanschabstand bringen evtl sogar stabilere Räder. (Hoffen kann man ja, doch ob man hier auch den Unterschied merkt??)
http://www.industrynine.net/pdf/single%20speed%20%20flanged%20hub.pdf

Gruss
G.


----------



## palazzo (30. November 2012)

Geht ja langsam auf das Jahresende zu. Hat eigentlich schon jemand eine Fanes AM und kann mal was berichten oder zeigen?


----------



## n4ppel (30. November 2012)

Die Normale Fanes AM ist bisher noch nicht ausgeliefert. Wenn alles gut läuft könnte ich meine im Zeitraum 10-14.12 erhalten. Dies mit vorgezogenem Rahmen und Druckstreben. Dann muss ich das Komplettbike nur noch schlachten und mit den Komponenten ausstatten die bei mir im Wohnzimmer auf dem Schrank liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palazzo (1. Dezember 2012)

Na hoffentlich wird das was

Du hast einen XL Rahmen bestellt? Ich bin noch unsicher was die richtige Wahl wäre bei 180cm / 86cm Schrittlänge - das liegt wohl voll auf der Grenze zwischen M und L.
Bei M wäre für mich das Sitzrohr "grenzwertig" kurz (410 Stütze auf vollem Auszug) - bei L empfinde ich das Oberrohr + Radstand eher lang.


----------



## n4ppel (1. Dezember 2012)

Das hoffe ich auch. Habe nochmals bei Jü angefragt ob der Termin gehalten werden kann. Das Material sollte inzwischen ja da sein. 
Richtig habe XL bestellt, bei 192 und 95 SL. Bin auch eher der Touren orientierte Fahrer.


----------



## valdus (1. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich auf der Grenze wäre würde ich mich wohl eher für den größeren Rahmen entscheiden und nen kurzen Vorbau montieren. Eben auch weil das AM ja wohl eher tourentauglich seien soll.

Grüße


----------



## palazzo (3. Dezember 2012)

Danke.
Ich denke ihr habt Recht.
Wird dann ein L werden


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (10. Dezember 2012)

So langsam scheint es ja was zu werden. Immerhin ist im neuen Mountainbike-Magazin ein Test drin. Der übrigens ziemlich gut ausfällt!


----------



## Masberg (11. Dezember 2012)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> So langsam scheint es ja was zu werden. Immerhin ist im neuen Mountainbike-Magazin ein Test drin. Der übrigens ziemlich gut ausfällt!



Schwachsinnstest meiner Meinung nach. Im Fazit steht im Grunde, die Fanes Enduro ist das bessere Bike...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. Dezember 2012)

Das interpretiere ich anders. Beim Fanes AM handelt es sich um ein sehr gutes AM. Punkt.

Aber man kann mit wenigen Mitteln aus dem AM ein ausgezeichnetes und leichtes Race-Enduro mit 160 mm machen. Das "echte" Fanes Enduro hat da doch deutlich mehr Federweg und ist entsprechend schwerer. 

Das Magazin zielt halt ganz auf die derzeit populäre Enduro-Race-Serie ab. Und damit auf die eigene Auflage - was ja völlig legitim ist. ;-)


----------



## palazzo (13. Dezember 2012)

Alutech hat doch auch selber ein Fanes AM Bike mit 160mm Front im Programm. Ich finde den Gedanken interessant.


----------



## n4ppel (16. Dezember 2012)

Wenn die Post und der Jü schnell sind, könnte es Weihnachten endlich was werden 

Mittwoch soll mein Rahmen endlich beim Jü ankommen


----------



## palazzo (16. Dezember 2012)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Wenn die Post und der Jü schnell sind, könnte es Weihnachten endlich was werden
> 
> Mittwoch soll mein Rahmen endlich beim Jü ankommen



welches Jahr? 
Was für Streben kommen denn an das Rad? Ich dachte die Carbon Streben kommen erst 2013?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n4ppel (16. Dezember 2012)

palazzo schrieb:


> welches Jahr?
> Was für Streben kommen denn an das Rad? Ich dachte die Carbon Streben kommen erst 2013?




Schon noch diese Jahr. 
Ein paar Carbonstreben hat der Jü wohl vorgezogen. Denke für die Vorbesteller. 
Der Jahrestag der Bestellung ist ja bei mir schon vorbei


----------



## n4ppel (21. Dezember 2012)

So mein Bike ist endlich in der Montage. 

Jetzt nur noch hoffen, dass die Post noch dieses Jahr liefert.


----------



## kaizi (31. Januar 2013)

und n4ppel, ist ja wieder ein Monat rum, hast du das Teil?
Bin deine Größe und würde mir wohl auch XL bestellen, wenn du eine brauchbare Wage hast interessiert mich natürlich das Gewicht...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Januar 2013)

Guck mal in sein Fotoalbum  Evtl. steht im Galeriethread noch mehr.


----------



## n4ppel (31. Januar 2013)

kaizi schrieb:


> und n4ppel, ist ja wieder ein Monat rum, hast du das Teil?
> Bin deine Größe und würde mir wohl auch XL bestellen, wenn du eine brauchbare Wage hast interessiert mich natürlich das Gewicht...



Eine Geeignete Waage habe ich nicht, allerdings eine Exceltabelle mit Gewichten von der Küchenwaage. Liegt jetzt bei 13,6 Kg


----------



## kaizi (31. Januar 2013)

schaut echt geil aus mit den grünen Teilen!
Könntest du mir vielleicht die Tabelle schicken? (at)yahoo.de


----------



## KATZenfreund (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

Ich wünsche mir die Möglichkeit einer Probefahrt einer All Mountain Fanes in M um Hamburg herum... Wer kann helfen?


----------



## kaizi (15. Februar 2013)

sag mal n4ppel, die anfangs der Diskussion bestehende Hoffnung für einen Flaschenhalter bei den grösseren Rahmen ist wohl nix geworden, oder?
Sehe bei deinen Bildern nix dergleichen...


----------



## hasardeur (16. Februar 2013)

Es gibt keine Fanes mit Flaschenhalter, weder EN, noch AM. Dafür liegt der Dämpfer ideal. Ein Flaschenhalter ist doch auch eher was für XC und Marathon Bikes, dann bitte auch 2 davon. Trinkrucksack ist eh viel besser, passt nämlich auch noch allerlei anderes Gelump rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n4ppel (16. Februar 2013)

kaizi schrieb:


> sag mal n4ppel, die anfangs der Diskussion bestehende Hoffnung für einen Flaschenhalter bei den grösseren Rahmen ist wohl nix geworden, oder?
> Sehe bei deinen Bildern nix dergleichen...




Flaschenhalten haben auch im XL Rahmen nirgends sinnvoll Platz.
Sehe es wie hasardeur, bin eher der Rucksackfahrer.


----------



## KATZenfreund (16. Februar 2013)

Ob Platz, oder nicht: sich bin ein Rucksackwicht..hihi..zuviel Kaffee..
OT zu Ende...


----------



## kaizi (16. Februar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Fanes mit Flaschenhalter, weder EN, noch AM. Dafür liegt der Dämpfer ideal. Ein Flaschenhalter ist doch auch eher was für XC und Marathon Bikes, dann bitte auch 2 davon. Trinkrucksack ist eh viel besser, passt nämlich auch noch allerlei anderes Gelump rein



klar, ich bin auch ein Rucksackfahrer, und zwar immer.
Aber bei Mehrtagestouren /AlpenX versuche ich jedes Gewicht was geht vom Rücken zu bekommen, da ist dann ohnehin schon genug drauf.


----------



## KATZenfreund (16. Februar 2013)

Kannste ja nen Halter an die Sattelstütze schrauben...
http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=k_ofUafnAc3csgaZrICIAg&ved=0CD0Q8wIwAA


----------

